# Windows 7 ab 15.Juli 2009



## CptSam (29. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob die Windows 7 Versionen die ab 15.7. angeboten werden in irgendeiner Weise beschnitten sind, da mir z.B. die Home Premium Version64bit für 49,90€ iwie zu "billig" vorkommt. Das ist doch nicht normal das ein neues OS so günstig verkauft wird. Und hieß es nicht das 7 erst im Oktober kommt??? Ich bin da jetzt ein bisschen durcheinander und freue mich über Antworten, da ich nichts falsches kaufen möchte.


----------



## kelevra (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist eine Aktion von Microsoft, du kannst ab dem 15.7. vorbestellen. Die Stückzahl für Vorbestullengen zu diesem Preis ist jedoch begrenzt. Wie diese Begrenzung aussieht, hat Microsoft nich gesagt. Weiterhin kannst du nur die Home Premium Version vorbestellen, die OHNE Internet Explorer ausgeliefert wird. Dies wird aber bei allen in Europa erhältlichen Windows 7 Versionen der Fall sein.


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. Juni 2009)

wie sieht es mit der ultimate version aus? wieviel wird die kosten? ich hab auch von ner enterprise-version gehört. wo is da der unterschied bzw. wieviel kostet die?


----------



## kelevra (29. Juni 2009)

Die Ultimate wird 289 € kosten. Die Enterprise ist für Firmen gedacht. Enthält dementsprechend keinen Multimedia schnick schnack, dafür alle Netzwerk Tools usw. Die Ultimate enthält alle Features, die man sich hat einfallen lassen bei MS, der unterschied zur Home Premium dürfte sich jedoch wohl nur auf so Dinge wie animierte Desktophintergründe und eben solche unnötigen Grafik Gimmicks begrenzen.


----------



## utacat (29. Juni 2009)

Zum besseren Verständnis zu den einzelnen Versionen ist hier der Link.
Windows Vista*– Vergleich der Editionen
Die Funktionen werden meines Erachtens nach Win 7 entsprechen.
Da kann man entscheiden, ob das Angebot lohnt oder nicht.
Gruß utacat

P.S Habe hier den richtigen Link gefunden
Welche ist die Passende für Sie?


----------



## CptSam (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Home Premium kauf, bekomme ich dann am 22.10 einen Download-Key oder eine DVD, weil ich lese im Moment überall was anderes und bin voll durcheinander^^


----------



## utacat (29. Juni 2009)

Soweit ich weiss wird es eine Retail-Version sein. Also Verpackung, DVD und Lizensschlüssel
Windows 7: Aktionspreise ab 50 Euro - Update: Kritik an Preisen - Windows 7, Preis


----------



## Cheater (29. Juni 2009)

ist schon bekannt, wann diese aktion in deutschland startet?


----------



## utacat (29. Juni 2009)

Cheater schrieb:


> ist schon bekannt, wann diese aktion in deutschland startet?


Steht doch im Link
Ab 15.Juli


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. Juni 2009)

also würd sich die home premium am meisten lohnen? oder lohnt es sich die ultimate zu holen?


----------



## Artur72 (30. Juni 2009)

Wo kann man denn dann ueberhaupt vorbestellen??
Gibt es Seiten wo man dies machen kann?


----------



## Cheater (30. Juni 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Steht doch im Link
> Ab 15.Juli


 

shit, das ich immer juni mit juli verwechseln muss  hab mich irgendwie schon gefragt, wann es denn endlich losgeht...*schande über mein haupt*


----------



## utacat (30. Juni 2009)

Artur72 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn dann ueberhaupt vorbestellen??
> Gibt es Seiten wo man dies machen kann?


Meine Googel-Nachforschungen hat nur den Hinweis auf Internet-Händler ergeben (also nichts konkretes).
Aber PCGH wird uns wohl nicht im Stich lassen und uns über die News informieren, wie man an die Win 7 Aktion kommt.

Gruß utacat


----------



## kelevra (30. Juni 2009)

Was sich für dich am meisten lohnt, kannst du nur selbst beantworten. Je nach dem, was du machen möchtest, solltest du die VErsion auswählen. Am besten du schaust dir den VErgleich der verschiedenen Versionen an (siehe Link von utacat weiter oben) und entscheidest danach, welche dir am meisten zusagt.


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. Juni 2009)

ok. mach ich dann. danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. Juni 2009)

also, ich denke die Professional-editon wäre am besten für mich, allerdings hätte ich gerne den Bitlocker... und den gibts nur bei ultimate.  Kann man das nachrüsten?


----------



## Kamino99 (1. Juli 2009)

Bei dieser Vorbestellaktion für 49,90 € handelt es sich um ein Update von Vista auf Win 7. 
Für Nutzer des XP ist es also unnütz. 
Ich wollte auch bei meinem PC-Laden um die Ecke vorbestellen, der gab an, dass man bereits Vista besitzen sollte. 
Achtet bitte drauf, damit es nacher keine bösen Überraschungen gibt!


----------



## Cheater (1. Juli 2009)

Kamino99 schrieb:


> Bei dieser Vorbestellaktion für 49,90 € handelt es sich um ein Update von Vista auf Win 7.
> Für Nutzer des XP ist es also unnütz.
> Ich wollte auch bei meinem PC-Laden um die Ecke vorbestellen, der gab an, dass man bereits Vista besitzen sollte.
> Achtet bitte drauf, damit es nacher keine bösen Überraschungen gibt!



Windows 7: Upgrade von Vista technisch nicht möglich - Microsoft, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Upgrade,Neuinstallation

Nach der quelle ist ein Update nicht möglich. ob das später dann tatsächlich so sein wird, ist die andere frage...


----------



## oldmanDF (2. Juli 2009)

Kamino99 schrieb:


> Bei dieser Vorbestellaktion für 49,90 € handelt es sich um ein Update von Vista auf Win 7.
> Für Nutzer des XP ist es also unnütz.
> Ich wollte auch bei meinem PC-Laden um die Ecke vorbestellen, der gab an, dass man bereits Vista besitzen sollte.
> Achtet bitte drauf, damit es nacher keine bösen Überraschungen gibt!



Nein, in Deutschland soll es wohl die Retail-Version sein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-enthuellt-preise-aktionspreis-50-euro-7.html

MfG


----------



## mÆgges (2. Juli 2009)

ich werd mir im vorverkauf home professional holen. ich kanns ja dan nachher (hoffentlich günstig) zu ultimate upgraden wenn ich das mal brauchen sollte. auf wievielen pcs kann mans den installieren?


----------



## eVoX (2. Juli 2009)

Auf einen, hast ja nur eine Lizenz.


----------



## mÆgges (3. Juli 2009)

aber bei xp zum beispiel gings auf 2 installieren..


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Juli 2009)

ich denk ich hol mir auch prefessional, und dann iwann auf ultimate upgraden.


----------



## Andinator07 (5. Juli 2009)

Ist es denn überhaupt sicher, dass die ab 15. Juli erhältliche Version eine 64 Bit Version ist?
Denn wenn nicht wäre es ja sinnlos von XP auf Win7 zu wechseln...


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. Juli 2009)

also ich hoffe mal, dass es auch 64 bit geben wird, denn dann will ich endlich auf 64 bit umsteigen!

Ich hab hier momentan nämlich noch Win 7 32 bit.


----------



## eVoX (5. Juli 2009)

Es wir wohl mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit an den Tag auch die 64Bit angeboten.

@Derber-Shit
Windows 7 RC gibts doch auch in 64Bit.


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. Juli 2009)

ja, aber kurz vor ner LAN stell ic icht auf 64 bit um und reskiere, dass manche spiele und anwendunge nimmer laufen


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (6. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> ja, aber kurz vor ner LAN stell ic icht auf 64 bit um und reskiere, dass manche spiele und anwendunge nimmer laufen



warum nutzt denn überhaupt für lan win7.. nacher wird ein spiel gespielt was auf win7 net läuft und du schaust in die röhre.. 



@ all es wird 32 und 64bit von MS angeboten und beide versionen sind eh auf einer DVD also wenn ihr win7 kauft bekommt man eine dvd mit 32 und 64 bit... nur der key entscheidet dann


----------



## Derber-Shit (6. Juli 2009)

wow^^

DIe spiele die wir zocken laufen auf Win 7... natürlich getestet 
Ich hab nur angst, dass die spiele nicht auf nem 64 Bit System laufen...+

Wird diese Professional-Version von Win 7 auch mit so nem Aktionspreis angeboten? Oder gilt der nur für Win 7 Home Premium?


----------



## eVoX (6. Juli 2009)

Nur die Home Premium.


----------



## Derber-Shit (6. Juli 2009)

und die prof? wie vile wird die kosten?


----------



## Super Grobi (6. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> und die prof? wie vile wird die kosten?



Die soll es auch als Vorbestellung geben und soll 99 Euro kosten.

SG


----------



## BopItXtremeII (6. Juli 2009)

Hast du nen Link oder so? Wenn das so ist würd ich bestellen, aber das hab ich jetzt zum ertsen Mal gehört.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (7. Juli 2009)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> Die soll es auch als Vorbestellung geben und soll 99 Euro kosten.
> 
> SG




es gibt nur das upgrade für 99$ also ca. 70€ allerdings weiß keiner ob das hier in der EU funktioniert weil solche upgrades hier nicht auf den markt kommen werden... die müsste man sich international erwerben ober direkt vom microsoft server runterladen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> Die Ultimate wird 289 € kosten. Die Enterprise ist für Firmen gedacht. Enthält dementsprechend keinen Multimedia schnick schnack, dafür alle Netzwerk Tools usw. Die Ultimate enthält alle Features, die man sich hat einfallen lassen bei MS, der unterschied zur Home Premium dürfte sich jedoch wohl nur auf so Dinge wie animierte Desktophintergründe und eben solche unnötigen Grafik Gimmicks begrenzen.




Ähm Enterprise hat wie Ultimate ALLE Features. Darunter zählt auch Multimedia 




Super Grobi schrieb:


> Die soll es auch als Vorbestellung geben und soll 99 Euro kosten.
> 
> SG




Blödsinn. Es kommt nur als Vorbestellaktion die Home Premium. Alles andere wie Upgrades haben damit nix zutun


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. Juli 2009)

hab immer nock keinen Preis gehört fürs Professional gehört  Is der noch nicht klar?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2009)

Die Preise standen doch in der Computerbase News


----------



## Kamino99 (8. Juli 2009)

Heut war ich in der Mittagspause kurz bei Saturn  und habe mich zu dieser Vorbestellaktion informiert.
Ich habe den Mitarbeiter gefragt, wie eine Vorbestellung abläuft (Interesse habe ich am Win 7 Home Premium).

Er gab an, dass ich bei der Vorbestellaktion einen Gutschein erhalte und erst an der Kasse 49,90 Euro loswerden darf. Am 22.10.2009 muss ich dann mit meinem Gutschein in den Saturn wandern und bekomme eine *VOLLVERSION* der Win 7 Home Premium Edition! 
Hab ihn mehrfach gefragt, ob dies wirklich stimmt. Er ließ sich nicht verunsichern.

Ich werde heute sicherheitshalber meinen PC-Shop des Vertrauens aufsuchen und dies bestätigen oder dementieren lassen.

Soweit ich es wusste, bekommt man bei der Vorbestellaktion nur ein Upgrade. 
Ich will aber bei der Neuanschaffung meines PCs im September/Oktober eine Vollversion und nicht ein Upgrade haben.

Ich berichte nach, was ein PC-Shop zu dieser Sache meint.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2009)

- Teilnehmen werden: Media Markt, Amazon und Home of Hardware (alle bestätigt), Conrad und Alternate (noch unbestätigt).
- Die Teilnehmer werden einen Gutschein verkaufen, der zum Release von Windows 7 eingelöst werden kann.
- Geliefert wird das Retail-Kit von Windows 7 Home Premium E in der Vollversion.
- Die Auslieferung erfolgt nicht durch Microsoft, sondern durch die genannten Partner.
- Die Bestellung ist begrenzt auf maximal 3 Stück pro Person und kann am 15.07.2009 ab 00:00 Uhr platziert werden.
- Die Aktion läuft zwar bis zum 14.08.2009, die Anzahl der Exemplare sind jedoch pro Partner begrenzt. Es ist also sicher davon auszugehen, dass die Aktion vorher zu Ende ist.


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. Juli 2009)

prima. dann nhol ich mir professional.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> prima. dann nhol ich mir professional.






Wozu eig? Für Zuhause reicht Home Premium locker aus. Professional hat eig nur Features die Firmen brauchen, wie Dömäne etc


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. Juli 2009)

ich frag ma andersrum: was würdest du dir holen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2009)

Home Premium natürlich. Professional und Ultimate haben nur Features, die für Home-User uninteressant sind


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. Juli 2009)

ok. dann hol ich mir das auch. für 50 euro? Interessant.^^ auch als 64 bit?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2009)

32 und 64Bit in EINER Packung


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (8. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> ok. dann hol ich mir das auch. für 50 euro? Interessant.^^ auch als 64 bit?



hast 285€für Professionel über? wohl kaum..

ab dem 15. julie wird man NUR die HOME PREMIUM vorbestellen können und nix anderes!
kein Pro, kein Ultimate, kein Enterprise oder basic...

NUR HOME PREMIUM!!!


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. Juli 2009)

wow. das is ne nachricht, die sitzt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2009)

Das selbe habe ich aber auch schon tausend mal geschrieben, ließt ihr die Beiträge nicht oder muss man alles dick udn fett rot schreiben wie Darth_Schmidtler`?


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. Juli 2009)

vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu dumm...


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2009)

lol, werd mir trotzdem die ultimate holen vor allem ich bin home anwender und sehs nich ein auf irgendwas zu verzichten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol, werd mir trotzdem die ultimate holen vor allem ich bin home anwender und sehs nich ein auf irgendwas zu verzichten




Oh ja du wirst zuhause einer Domäne beitreten, natürlich


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Juli 2009)

was is ne domäne?


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2009)

haha, pphh kauf ruhig dei home ding


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> haha, pphh kauf ruhig dei home ding




Wieso haha? Erklär mir mal, wie du die zusätzlichen Features von Ultimate nutzen willst? Ultimate und Enterprise brauch keine Privatperson.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (9. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol, werd mir trotzdem die ultimate holen vor allem ich bin home anwender und sehs nich ein auf irgendwas zu verzichten




weil wegen schwarze verpackung?! oder weil man dann beim laden unten Ultimate anstatt home premium stehen hat? 

naja ich werd mir auf jedenfalls die home premuim holen aber dennoch später  auf proffesionell upgraden.. den der xpmode gefällt mir schon gut... klar es gibt auch andere vmware... aber xpmode ist "cool"


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (9. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso haha? Erklär mir mal, wie du die zusätzlichen Features von Ultimate nutzen willst? Ultimate und Enterprise brauch keine Privatperson.



ist enterprise überhaupt privat erlaubt?! 

zudem find ich noch das hört sich zusehr nach raumschiff an^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

erlaubt? o.O 

Du kannst ja auch Windows Server kaufen


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> erlaubt? o.O
> 
> Du kannst ja auch Windows Server kaufen




Wie ich 

Naja, ich hol mir dann Home Premium... 

@Fr3@k: Lass den ole doch, wenn ers braucht. Er is doch nur dumm, wenn er 100 euro mehr bezahlt für etwas was er nicht braucht. 

Die XP-Mode geht mir auch ab... mal schauen, iwann vielleicht upgrade.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (9. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> erlaubt? o.O
> 
> Du kannst ja auch Windows Server kaufen




ach stimmt ja auch^^ davon hab ich auch noch ein paar lizenzen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Wie ich
> 
> Naja, ich hol mir dann Home Premium...
> 
> ...



Den XP mode heißt nix anderes, als das du eine XP Lizens mitdazubekommst, die dann in einer Virtuellen Maschine (in diesem Fall Virtual PC) läuft. Dies kannst du auch selber machen, wenn du ein XP rummliegen hast. Du bezahlst also nicht etwa den Mode, sondern die zusätzliche Lizens


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2009)

is mein geld wo ich ausgeb oder is es deins? wegen xp mode hol ich mir des auch und obs etz ultimate oder des andre is is mir egal aber wenn man die 10euro unterschied anschaut dann nimmt man doch automatisch die höhere version. fertig.


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Juli 2009)

ok. Nur dass es keine 10 € sind


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

genau, häng ne null ran


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Juli 2009)

genau das... was haltet ihr eig. von der visuellen Optik von Win 7 ??? Finde es schon ne deutliche verbesserung zu vista... und XP sowieso


----------



## x2K (10. Juli 2009)

Ich warte einfach bis die RC1 version ausläuft und kauf mir dann das richtige mit glück sind dann die preise  etwas gefallen  zumal gogle jetzt auch ein OS  entwickelt stehen die  ziemlich unter druck, was sich auf den preis auswirken könnte (fesst dran glaub*)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> genau das... was haltet ihr eig. von der visuellen Optik von Win 7 ??? Finde es schon ne deutliche verbesserung zu vista... und XP sowieso



Die Superbar ist godlike  

Endlich ist die Shice Taskleiste weg


----------



## ole88 (10. Juli 2009)

und dafüür wandern eure daten zum rechen zentrum von google alles klar, sorry aber wenn dann schick ich meine daten zum bka da weiß ich wenigstens wo se verwahrt werden, wie kann man sich nur so auf google stützen.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (10. Juli 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach bis die RC1 version ausläuft und kauf mir dann das richtige mit glück sind dann die preise  etwas gefallen  zumal gogle jetzt auch ein OS  entwickelt stehen die  ziemlich unter druck, was sich auf den preis auswirken könnte (fesst dran glaub*)




du wirst es in den nächsten jahren nicht für 50€mehr bekommen ab 2010 sollen die preise sogar noch weiter steigen.. auch wenn google jetzt nen os entwickeln will, microsoft sieht darin keine konkurenz und wird die preise sicherlich nicht deswegen "anpassen" zumal ja keiner weiß was das google OS kosten wird..



ole88 schrieb:


> und dafüür wandern eure daten zum rechen zentrum von google alles klar, sorry aber wenn dann schick ich meine daten zum bka da weiß ich wenigstens wo se verwahrt werden, wie kann man sich nur so auf google stützen.




bei ms sind se aber auch net grad sicher^^ aber mir ist dat ziemlich wurscht... lieber ms als google


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juli 2009)

Darth_Schmidtler schrieb:


> ... zumal ja keiner weiß was das google OS kosten wird..



Chrome OS wird Open Source.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juli 2009)

aber bei ms kann man es soweit verhindern über kaspersky bei google net


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Juli 2009)

@ Fr3@k: Hast du keine taskleiste mehr? Wie hast du das denn gemacht?

Hier mal mein Desktop...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2009)

Jeder der Win7 nutzt hat keine Taskleiste mehr. Nun ist stattdessen die Superbar da, die wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat der absolute Hammer ist. Danach kommt man sich richtig "beschnitten" vor wenn man an XP oder Vista sitzt


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Juli 2009)

wie stell ich das um ? *schäm, dass ich die superbar noch nicht nutz*


----------



## x2K (12. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jeder der Win7 nutzt hat keine Taskleiste mehr. Nun ist stattdessen die Superbar da, die wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat der absolute Hammer ist. Danach kommt man sich richtig "beschnitten" vor wenn man an XP oder Vista sitzt


Da stimme ich dir zu die ist wirklich gut



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> wie stell ich das um ? *schäm, dass ich die superbar noch nicht nutz*


 Garnicht die ist sofort ab den ersten start da

Schön ist auch das die Minianwendungen die es schon in vista gibt endlich frei 
auf dem desktop verteilt werden können 
und sogar einen Mainboardwechsel macht es ohne probleme mit,  von einem nforce4 auf nen 790FX ohne bluescreen was mich schon beeindruckt hat.


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

ne bei mir nicht.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (12. Juli 2009)

Doch 

Die Superbar ist das Ding was du unten aufm Monitor hast, also die "Taskbar", nur dass sie jetzt Superbar heißt und mehr Funktionen hat


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

lol? jetzt bin ich verwirrt? Also hab ich grade die superbar ? also ne ne taskleiste refreshed?


----------



## BopItXtremeII (12. Juli 2009)

Nur ne verbesserte Taskleiste, mehr nicht, auch wenn sich der neue Name nach mehr anhört


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

gut danke... naja habt ihr wenigstens ma meinen desktop gesehen


----------



## x2K (12. Juli 2009)

Hast du unten im bild so ein ding auf dem icons auftauchen  wenn ein programm geöffnet wird?  wen man mit der maus drüber fährt wird eine miniatur ansicht sichtbar  du kannst auch programme die du oft benutzt drauf  fest pinnen  dann hast du sie immer  in reichweite 
und der statusbalken  vom dateien kopieren etc. erscheint als grünlicher schatten auf dem icon so, kannst du sofort sehen wie weit er was kopiert hat wenn du mehrere fenster geöffnet hast


----------



## Mosed (12. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Den XP mode heißt nix anderes, als das du eine XP Lizens mitdazubekommst, die dann in einer Virtuellen Maschine (in diesem Fall Virtual PC) läuft. Dies kannst du auch selber machen, wenn du ein XP rummliegen hast. Du bezahlst also nicht etwa den Mode, sondern die zusätzliche Lizens



Es ist nicht ganz das gleiche. Die Programme, die du im XP-Mode installierst tauchen im Win 7 Startmenü auf und du kannst sie ganz "normal" starten.

Wenn du selber Virtual PC mit XP installierst, musst du immer erst die VM hochfahren und dann das Programm in der VM starten. Die Programme sind in keiner Weise in win 7 integriert.

Aber es ist eine reine Komfortsache, das stimmt.


Ich kauf mir gar kein Win 7. Ich gehe ein paar Wochen nach Erscheinen auf meinen Uni-Server und klicke bei Windows 7 Professionell 64bit Deutsch auf "Download".


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

ja wieso?

@Elementardrache: mit Lizenz?


----------



## riedochs (12. Juli 2009)

3 Stueck zu je 50 Euro? Da nehm ich doch gleich 2 oder 3 und verkaufe die am Release Tag bei Ebay Was dabei rumkommt sollte fuer die Ultimate langen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

du lümmel du  scherz


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (13. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir gar kein Win 7. Ich gehe ein paar Wochen nach Erscheinen auf meinen Uni-Server und klicke bei Windows 7 Professionell 64bit Deutsch auf "Download".



ist eigentlich schon nen termin bekannt wann es die dort gibt?


----------



## Mosed (13. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> @Elementardrache: mit Lizenz?



Ja, natürlich. Sonst wäre es ja sinnfrei. 

Das ist das MSDNAA Programm von Microsoft. Alle MS-Betriebssysteme (sofern vorhanden in der Professionell bzw. Business und als Server-Version) stehen dort kostenlos zur Verfügung.

@Darth: Keine Ahnung. Erfahrungsgemäß dauert es zudem etwas länger bis  die deutschen Versionen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (13. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Sonst wäre es ja sinnfrei.
> 
> Das ist das MSDNAA Programm von Microsoft. Alle MS-Betriebssysteme (sofern vorhanden in der Professionell bzw. Business und als Server-Version) stehen dort kostenlos zur Verfügung.
> 
> @Darth: Keine Ahnung. Erfahrungsgemäß dauert es zudem etwas länger bis  die deutschen Versionen vorhanden sind.




verrate Derber-Shit doch nicht alles sonst holt er sich noch ein Abo ^^


naja hab in dem Anderen Forum gelesen das es Dort sogar Die Ultimate geben soll/wird und Win7 so ca. anfang nächster Woche auf MSDNA verfügbar sein wird... mal schauen ob sich das bewahrheitet


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

was meinste mit Abo? Du bist fies^^


----------



## Mosed (13. Juli 2009)

An MSDNAA kommt man nur als Student einer teilnehmenden Universität ran. Da bringt ein Abo ja nicht viel.


----------



## Molto (13. Juli 2009)

So erstmal ein Hallo an alle Leser,

Ich war gerade bei Media Markt ( SRY für Werbung ) und habe mal nachgefragt wie das mit der Vorbestellaktion funktioniert und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass man ab 15. Juli eine Vorverkaufsbox für diese 50 € erwerben kann und an den Release Tag bekommt man dann die Vollversion, jetzt kommts aber.... man muss dann aber die Differenz zur Vollversion noch blechen. Ich habe ihn mehrmals gefragt und er hat sich nicht verunsichern lassen.
Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen oder dementieren, denn wenn dem so sei ist es ja völliger Blödsinn sich das Ding für 50 € am 15.Juli zu kaufen.
Desweiteren wusste er nicht mal ob es auch 64 Bit versionen gibt. 

*Ich persönlich bin jetzt richtig verwirrt was diese Vorbestellaktion angeht und weiß nicht mehr was ich glauben soll*


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

kann eigentlich nicht sein, aber wenns stimmt überleg ich mir das doch nochmal... ^^


----------



## area50 (13. Juli 2009)

Gerade hier im Mediamarkt geholt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@32bit/64bit Diskussion: Wie bei Vista was man so Kaufen kann (keine SystemBuilder und keine OEM) ist die 32bit und 64bit Version auf der DVD drauf, und man kann bei der Installation wählen was man Installieren will.

Und für die 50€ (im Mediamarkt 49€) bekommt man eine Vollwertige W7 Home Premium E Version.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

puh, da bin ich beruhigt. danke, area50.


----------



## Mosed (13. Juli 2009)

Genau genommen liegen bei Retail-Versionen (bei Vista aber nur bei Ultimate, bei den anderen muss man kostenlos zubestellen) zwei DVDs bei. Einmal 32bit und einmal 64bit.

Win 7 keine Ahnung.


Echt zu geil die Aufschrift: "sie benötigen einen Webbrowser..." ^^ Wenn die EU so weitermacht steht da auch irgendwann drauf: "Zum Booten des installierten Betriebssystems benötigen sie einen Bootloader. Ein Bootloader ist nicht auf diesem Datenträger enthalten"


----------



## Molto (13. Juli 2009)

ENTWAHRNUNG

Also ich habe nochmal im MM angerufen und die Frau an der Strippe hat mir versichert, dass man am Release Date nichts weiter dazu bezahlen muss, desweiteren, wie schon bekannt, wurde mir bestätigt, dass es sich um die 32 Bit sowie 64 Bit Version handelt.

Also ich kann jetzt für meinen Teil aufatmen!


----------



## eVoX (13. Juli 2009)

Wieso verkauft MM eigentlich jetzt schon, sollte es nicht erst ab übermorgen verfügbar sein?


----------



## BopItXtremeII (13. Juli 2009)

Sollte es auch, trotzdem wirds manchmal früher verkauft 

Ich werd morgen auch mal mein Glück bei Saturn versuchen, zur Not bin ich übermorgen sofort da wenn die öffnen.


----------



## x2K (13. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> An MSDNAA kommt man nur als Student einer teilnehmenden Universität ran. Da bringt ein Abo ja nicht viel.



an welcher uni studierst du??
gibt es eine liste mit unis die mitmachen  ich will wissen ob meine auch dabei ist


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

Ich werd heut auch mal mein Glück im MM probieren, da es schon einige raus geben...
Hab gestern leider erfahren, dass wir es nicht über MSDNAA bekommen... Das was die Schule bei uns abgeschlossen hat is scho älter und beinhaltet keine neue Software... Grml... 
Werd mir 1x die Home Premium für's NB holen. Für den Haupt-PC weiß ich noch nich wie ich es machen werd...


----------



## DrSin (14. Juli 2009)

Molto schrieb:


> So erstmal ein Hallo an alle Leser,
> 
> Ich war gerade bei Media Markt ( SRY für Werbung ) und habe mal nachgefragt wie das mit der Vorbestellaktion funktioniert und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass man ab 15. Juli eine Vorverkaufsbox für diese 50 € erwerben kann und an den Release Tag bekommt man dann die Vollversion, jetzt kommts aber.... man muss dann aber die Differenz zur Vollversion noch blechen. Ich habe ihn mehrmals gefragt und er hat sich nicht verunsichern lassen.
> Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen oder dementieren, denn wenn dem so sei ist es ja völliger Blödsinn sich das Ding für 50 € am 15.Juli zu kaufen.
> ...



Also hier 
Windows 7

steht nichts von einem Differenzbetrag und sollte es einen geben müssten die darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Mosed (14. Juli 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> an welcher uni studierst du??
> gibt es eine liste mit unis die mitmachen  ich will wissen ob meine auch dabei ist



HAW Hamburg.
Wenn müsstest du sowas ja auch auf der Uni-Seite finden, wobei es bei uns auch leicht versteckt ist.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (14. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> An MSDNAA kommt man nur als Student einer teilnehmenden Universität ran. Da bringt ein Abo ja nicht viel.



nicht nur studenten, auch schüler an fo oder in den ba haben auch zugangsermächtigung... und wiese kein abo kaufen? sicher kann man sich nen abo kaufen kostet halt nur richtig viel geld...


----------



## M4jestix (14. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Aussagen von MS inwieweit die Aktion begrenzt ist? Wäre nur interessant ob man dann in 2 Wochen (Ende Juli/Anfang August) noch eins für 50 € bekommt.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (14. Juli 2009)

So lange der Vorrat reicht. Das Problem dabei ist, dass keiner weiß wie groß der Vorrat ist. In Japan wars glaub ich nach 2 oder 3 Tagen ausverkauft.

Ich würd mich beeilen


----------



## M4jestix (14. Juli 2009)

Na lol, wann wars denn in Japan schon zu haben? Schade nur, das MS zumindest bisher dazu keine Aussage macht.


----------



## x2K (14. Juli 2009)

BINGO! meine FH macht da mit  jetzt heißt es warten 



M4jestix schrieb:


> Na lol, wann wars denn in Japan schon zu haben? Schade nur, das MS zumindest bisher dazu keine Aussage macht.


Ist dir noch nie aufgefallen das es  überall nur nicht in Europa dinge zuerst gibt?


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

So, war eben im MM und hab gehofft, dass sie es schon rausrücken, wie manch andere...
Haben sie leider nicht... 
Hab mir eine Kopie zurück legen lassen, wollt 2 zurück legen lassen, haben sie aber nich gemacht. Begründung: Haben nur 40Kopien bekommen und wollen jedem die Möglichkeit geben, eine Kopie zu kaufen.


----------



## M4jestix (14. Juli 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Ist dir noch nie aufgefallen das es  überall nur nicht in Europa dinge zuerst gibt?



Doch, hätt mich nur interessiert ab wann es dort schon in den Läden stand. 

Hab mir grad bei mir im MM die Vorverkaufsbox für 49€ geholt. Jetzt heissts dann wohl warten bis 22. Oktober.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (14. Juli 2009)

War grad im Saturn, hab aber leider nichts bekommen. Ich denk mal ich werd morgen um 10Uhr direkt da sein.

Hab aber noch mit dem Verkäufer geredet und er meinte es gäbe in Deutschland 30.000 Lizenzen und die wären schon gut dran weil sie 100 davon hätten. 

Ich hoffe, dass hier in der Stadt die Leute einfach keine Ahnung davon haben und ich da fast alleine stehe


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass hier in der Stadt die Leute einfach keine Ahnung davon haben und ich da fast alleine stehe



Hättest dir keine zurück legen lassen können? Bei uns im MM gab es 40 Kopien. Nicht viel. Hab mir auch eine zurück legen lassen, befürchte mal die sin schnell weg...
Nich das du dann morgen dort stehst und doof aus der Wäsche gucken musst...


----------



## BopItXtremeII (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ihn ja gefragt ob man irgendwas machen kann aber der wollte nicht 

Ich guck aber mit Sicherheit dumm aus der Wäsche, wenn ih es nicht bekomme bin ich enttäuscht und wenn doch dann ists gut 

Ich denke aber ich guck morgen früh nochmal auf die Amazon Seite und wenn ich da irgendwie ne Bestellung aufgeben kann, brauch ich gar nicht zum Laden.

Wenn alles nichts bringt, hab ich halt Pech


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

Das natürlich doof... Hab ich ja noch echt Glück gehabt, dass die bei uns reservieren. Bei Alternate, Amazon & Co. sind die bestimmt sehr schnell weg. Könnt ich drauf wetten.
Habt ihr iwo 'n anderen MM, Saturn oder so in der Nähe? Einfach mal anfragen ob die 'ne Kopie zurück legen...
Schon ein Unterschied ob man jetzt 50€ zahlt oder dann 120€...


----------



## Mosed (14. Juli 2009)

Darth_Schmidtler schrieb:


> nicht nur studenten, auch schüler an fo oder in den ba haben auch zugangsermächtigung... und wiese kein abo kaufen? sicher kann man sich nen abo kaufen kostet halt nur richtig viel geld...



Stimmt - alles was mit Academic zusammenhängt.

Das mit dem Abo dürfte dann aber MSDN sein oder? MSDNAA ist ja für den Akademischen Bereich.


----------



## Cheater (14. Juli 2009)

BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> Hab aber noch mit dem Verkäufer geredet und er meinte es gäbe in Deutschland 30.000 Lizenzen und die wären schon gut dran weil sie 100 davon hätten.



Das erscheint mir doch fast zu wenig. Ich würd sagen, die haben insgesamt schon ein paar mehr. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das


----------



## Lunartec (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich hoffe das auch denn immerhin will ich auch eins haben, al schaun was Morgen früh so bei Amazon los sein wird.

Ich hoffe auch das sich Win 7 dann am Ende auch Lohnt zu Kaufen.

Schauen wa mal wann das erste Service Pack kommt, immerhin wirds wohl kaum ohne bugs zum verkauf freigegeben werden.

Hate Dos eigentlich auch am Anfang nen haufen Fehler die ausgemertzt wurden nachdem es Raus war?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Juli 2009)

also ich benutzte die RC version noch ne weile... 200€ für Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit erscheint mir noch en bissel zu viel...


----------



## TheGamler (14. Juli 2009)

Nochmal zum mitschreiben 

Wird morgen auch die 64-bit Variante angeboten?

Danke


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, siehe hier.

Copy Paste aus anderem Post von mir^^


----------



## goliath (14. Juli 2009)

Hi, war gerade extra noch im örtlichen Saturn, ermutigt durch die teilweisen Vorverkäufe hier...

Aber nix da !
noch nicht mal reservieren !

Der Verkäufer meinte, es hätten ca 150 Leute schon gefragt und er hätte sowieso nur ein "paar Stück"

Na das kann ja lustig werden 

WO KANN MAN WIN7 DENN NUN MORGEN VORBESTELLEN ?

Und schon ab Mitternacht oder wann ?


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

goliath schrieb:


> WO KANN MAN WIN7 DENN NUN MORGEN VORBESTELLEN ?
> 
> Und schon ab Mitternacht oder wann ?



Von HoH, Alternate und Amazon weiß ich's. Ansonsten ab 9.00Uhr, wenn ich mich nich täusch.


----------



## M4jestix (14. Juli 2009)

"Morgen" wird lediglich die Vorverkaufsbox angeboten welche zum Erwerb einer Windows 7 Premium E berechtigt. Auf der DVD wird dann wahrscheinlich die 32- und die 64bit-Version enthalten sein welche dann wie bei Vista je nach Key installiert wird. Prinzipiell bekommst du auch morgen schon "beide" Versionen.


----------



## TheGamler (14. Juli 2009)

Super! Danke Shady! 
Zum Glück sitz ich aus beruflichen Gründen immer am PC, so kann ich alle paar Minuten schauen obs irgendwo los geht  
Danke nochmal und für morgen wünsch ich euch natürlich viel Glück/Happy Fragging


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Super! Danke Shady!


NP, hoffentlich bekommst auch deine Kopie...



TheGamler schrieb:


> viel Glück/Happy Fragging morgen



Zu geil, ich glaub ich bin der einzige hier momentan, bei dem sie es zurück legen. xD


----------



## BopItXtremeII (14. Juli 2009)

Wie ich dich grad beneide ... 

Hab ja zum Glück nen Markt in der Nähe der laut Verkäufer verhältnismäßig viele Lizenzen bekommen hat 

Haben Alternate und HoH eigentlich schon wie Amazon die Angebote reingestellt oder muss man die wenns los geht erst suchen?


----------



## M4jestix (14. Juli 2009)

Und ich bin wohl einer der wenigen dies schon haben


----------



## area50 (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habs auch.


Und die meisten Online Shops stelene die VVKV erst morgen online.


----------



## Andi2008 (14. Juli 2009)

Ist doch wurscht, wird ja nicht nach 5 Minuten ausverkauft sein.
Denke das dauert ein paar Stunden.

Übrigens, bei amazon kann man direkt den Internet Explorer 8 kostenlos auf CD dazubestellen.


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Ist doch wurscht, wird ja nicht nach 5 Minuten ausverkauft sein.
> Denke das dauert ein paar Stunden.



Da wär ich mir nich so sicher. Wenn jeder Shop nur ein paar Kopien hat, dann sin die gaaaanz schnell weg...


----------



## goliath (14. Juli 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Von HoH, Alternate und Amazon weiß ich's. Ansonsten ab 9.00Uhr, wenn ich mich nich täusch.




Also bei HOH und bei Alternate finde ich rein gar nichts zu Windows 7 .

Sicher das dort um Mitternacht schon der Verkauf losgeht ?

Die würden doch bestimmt Werbung machen oder ?

Oder bin ich jetzt "blöd/blind"


----------



## area50 (14. Juli 2009)

Der Verkauf geht überall erst um 9uhr Morgen früh los.


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

goliath schrieb:


> Also bei HOH und bei Alternate finde ich rein gar nichts zu Windows 7 .
> 
> Sicher das dort um Mitternacht schon der Verkauf losgeht ?
> 
> ...



Ich hab geschrieben 9.00Uhr... Und früher wird es wohl auch nich eingestellt, wie du siehst.




area50 schrieb:


> Der Verkauf geht überall erst um 9uhr Morgen früh los.


Genau, danke.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (14. Juli 2009)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Ist doch wurscht, wird ja nicht nach 5 Minuten ausverkauft sein.
> Denke das dauert ein paar Stunden.



In dem Zusammenhang würd ich ja gerne die Zahlen aus Japan kennen, bei denen hats ja 2 oder 3 Tage gedauert. Die Frage ist nur ob die genau so viele Vorbestellerboxen hatten oder mehr.

So langsam bekomm ich das Gefühl als ob du Recht hast und wir uns fast alle viel zu viele Sorgen machen


----------



## Countdown (14. Juli 2009)

Neben Media Markt, Saturn und Amazon werden außerdem Conrad, Expert, Euronics, Electronic Partner, Otto, Notebooksbilliger und der MS Store die Vorverkaufsbox anbieten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2009)

ich finde das angebot bei amazon net, hat jemand ein link?


----------



## Shady (14. Juli 2009)

Hier gibt's ne Site von Amazon. Morgen ab 9.00Uhr noch ma drauf schaun.


----------



## eVoX (14. Juli 2009)

Bei Alternate auch ab 9:00 Uhr, nur da bin ich arbeiten, jetzt muss ich mir einen finden der mir das auch kauft.


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Heißt das dann, dass ich die morgen beim Media Markt kaufen kann und gleich zu Hause installieren kann?


----------



## Andi2008 (14. Juli 2009)

Quatsch, das ist nur der Vorbestellpreis.
Bitte den ganzen Thread (oder Eingangs-Post) lesen!


----------



## TheGamler (15. Juli 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben 9.00Uhr... Und früher wird es wohl auch nich eingestellt, wie du siehst.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau, danke.



Quatsch! Ich hab meine soeben bestellt


----------



## eVoX (15. Juli 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Quatsch! Ich hab meine soeben bestellt


Wo denn?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Software Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium *Vorverkauf*
gibts es schon.
Ich hab mir auch eines bestellt^^


----------



## TheGamler (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wo ich meins hab 

Viel Spaß! (Leider nur eins pro Kunde!!)

Software Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium *Vorverkauf*

Da hat sich das wach bleiben doch gelohnt! Zuschlagen!  

Gruß Gamler

EDIT: Mist, zu langsam ^^


----------



## eVoX (15. Juli 2009)

Danke euch

btw. die wollen 8€ Versand haben, Amazon 0


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Naja komm, das ist Windows geschenkt und ihr mosert da wegen 8 Euro Versand rum ?!
Auch wenn die Frage sicherlich schon gestellt wurde, ist da die X64 Version auch dabei?


----------



## eVoX (15. Juli 2009)

Ach komm, mach nicht so ein Gesicht, man spart wo man kann

Ja, ist dabei, 32Bit und 64Bit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Frage sicherlich schon gestellt wurde, ist da die X64 Version auch dabei?


 
Das interessiert mich auch, steht ja nirgends.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Ja, ist dabei, 32Bit und 64Bit.



Gut ich vertraue dir 
Wenn da keine x64 drin ist hack ich dir den Kopf ab!


----------



## DonBes (15. Juli 2009)

also der typ von saturn meinte zu mir heute dass ich es morgen holen kann und dass die auch die 64bit haben...solange der vorrat reicht und es soll auch keine upgradekacke oder sowas sein sondern einfach nur win7 home premium...ich hoffe der hat mir nix verheimlicht


----------



## eVoX (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gut ich vertraue dir
> Wenn da keine x64 drin ist hack ich dir den Kopf ab!


Hehe, hier hat mal einer bei MM angerufen und den wurde es so bestätigt, aber wir wissen ja, die erzählen viel wenn der Tag lang ist, siehe 9600GT


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> , siehe 9600GT



Hehe
Ja genau


----------



## DonBes (15. Juli 2009)

übrigens konnte ich heute einen blick auf die ersten verpackten win7dvd werfen weil die das grad in den bestand aufgenommen haben...  irgendwie fand ich es schön  freu mich voll drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> also der typ von saturn meinte zu mir heute dass ich es morgen holen kann und dass die auch die 64bit haben...solange der vorrat reicht und es soll auch keine upgradekacke oder sowas sein sondern einfach nur win7 home premium...ich hoffe der hat mir nix verheimlicht


 
Hab ich jetzt auch gelesen (Media Markt Webseite ). Vollversion, beinhaltet 32 und 64 bit, ein Upgrade ist nicht möglich, Neuinstallation erforderlich.

Hab in der Rumpelkammer eine Umfrage laufen, ihr könnt gerne abstimmen.


----------



## Shady (15. Juli 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Quatsch! Ich hab meine soeben bestellt



Trotzdem sollte es offiziell erst ab 9.00Uhr los gehn. Darum auch nich "Quatsch" was ich geschrieben hab!


----------



## Artur72 (15. Juli 2009)

Also man bestellt Windows 7 z.B. bei Amazon bezahlt sofort oder halt, wenn man die Box nach Hause geliefert bekommt, bekommt dann am 22. Oktober die DVD kostenlos geliefert??


----------



## BopItXtremeII (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Amazon ist es soweit ich es verstanden hab so, dass man erst zahlt wenn man Windows 7 geliefert bekommt. Link

Bei notebooksbilliger zahlt man aber sofort und bekommt dann später kostenlos Windows 7 geliefert, ist also von Händler zu Händler unterschiedlich.


----------



## Artur72 (15. Juli 2009)

achso cool danke! 
Amzon :"Vorbestellte Produkte werden Ihnen erst zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung in Rechnung gestellt!"
Dann kann ich ja jetzt aus dem Ausland bestellen Hurra


----------



## Xagi (15. Juli 2009)

Wer eine englische Version brauch/möchte kann diese übrigens problemlos über Amazon UK bestellen. Dann leider nicht Versandkostenfrei. Nach aktuellem Umrechnungskurs kostet 2x Win7 inc. Versand ca. 116 Euro. Also immernoch OK.

mfg
-Xagi


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

*gähn*

Moin..... *räusper*

Gerade extra wegen Win 7 aufgestanden... (habe Gleittag wegen Überstunden)....

Naja, bei Notebooksbilliger.de gibts ja noch Versionen, aber ich bestelle
bei amazon.de.
Da ist es kostenlos und die versenden ja noch den Internet Explorer
kostenlos dazu.


----------



## Mexxim (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab 2 Lizenzen...*juhuuuuuu* xD

Bei 100€ machen es die 7€versand bei notebooksbilliger.de auch nich mehr, hauptsache ich hab noch lizenzen ab bekommen .

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Amazon: will gerade zur Kasse gehen: Server unavailable...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Jep, bei Amazon gehts ziemlich arg zu


----------



## BopItXtremeII (15. Juli 2009)

hab immer aktualisiert und die daten mit Firefox neu gesendet, hat dann nach gefühlten  mal geklappt


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

jo wollt ich grad auch schreiben - amazon hat nen leichten kollaps


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Geht einfach nicht!
Hallo????
Ich will bestellen!


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Ausverkauft steht da!!! 
Toll, nur weil das nicht funktioniert hat!


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Die wollen mich verarschen oder?

Bitte beachten Sie
Schade, der Artikel Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit deutsch ist nicht mehr bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter verfügbar. Wir haben ihn daher auf die Merkliste Ihres Einkaufswagens gesetzt. Möchten Sie wissen, ob der Artikel von einem anderen Händler angeboten wird? Klicken Sie hier, um zur Produktseite des Artikels zurückzukehren.


----------



## Erzbaron (15. Juli 2009)

>>> www.notebooksbilliger.de

Da funktionierts, kostet aber Versand ... wobei, Win7 für 62€ ... dennoch gter Kurs


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Juli 2009)

wtf 5min kam immer eine fehlermeldung und jetzt ging es und dann 
Schade, der Artikel Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit deutsch ist nicht mehr bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter verfügbar.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Mahn was soll das... Alternate ist auch weg vom Fenster...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

loool 

von der Minute an wollte ich es bestellen, kam nicht durch (server überlastet ) und nach 8min alle weg. 

Amazon hat sich wohl leicht verschätzt  


hab jetzt 5 Stück bei Conrad bestellt


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

> Melden Sie sich an, um per E-Mail benachrichtigt zu werden, wenn dieser Artikel verfügbar ist.



iss nicht wahr..... alle weg?


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Bei notebooksbilliger.de sehe ich es auch nicht mehr.

Tja, dann behalte ich halt XP.

Zu amazon sage ich jetzt mal nichts, sonst platze ich.


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Juli 2009)

werden bei MM wohl noch welche da sein? keine lust da jetzt hinzufahren und dann gibs da auch nix mehr


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die wollen mich verarschen oder?
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie
> Schade, der Artikel Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit deutsch ist nicht mehr bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter verfügbar. Wir haben ihn daher auf die Merkliste Ihres Einkaufswagens gesetzt. Möchten Sie wissen, ob der Artikel von einem anderen Händler angeboten wird? Klicken Sie hier, um zur Produktseite des Artikels zurückzukehren.



Habe ich eben auch bei Amazon bekommen, nachdem ich ca 10 Minuten Fehlermeldungen beim versuche zu bestellen bekommen habe.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (15. Juli 2009)

Ist schon krank. hätte gedacht die halten wenigstens noch einen Tag oder so durch


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Aber bei conrad und notebooks... wird der Preis direkt berechnet und nicht wie bei amazon, dass man erst bei Lieferung zahlt?


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Was soll das Windows 7 am Release nochmal kosten?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Die Full Version glaub ich um die 199€ oder so


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Die Home Premium E ca. 129 EUR.

Versuche gerade bei Conrad zu bstellen, dauert da aber auch ewig.


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

alternate hat noch, ist aber übelst lahm und überlastet


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Habs jetzt bei Conrad bestellt + 4,95 EUR Versand.
Wenigstens etwas.


----------



## Mexxim (15. Juli 2009)

notebooksbilliger hat auch noch, nur hab ich da 2 Versionen bestellt und jetzt steht "klärungsbedarf" da...hab ja vorhins was gelesen das es nur eine version/Kunde geben soll, was meint ihr was jetzt passiert? bekomm ich eine/garkeine/alle beide? man das regt mich doch grad ma auf >.<


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm, das bei Amazon.de war wirklich eine bescheidene Geschichte. Viele Kunden reagieren auch schon im Bewertungssystem relativ "angepisst". Ich finde zu Recht: Erst keine Verbindung zum Bestellvorgang und dann auf einmal weg. Na, wie, wenn die Bestellung nicht abgesendet werden kann? 

Habe jetzt bei HoH bestellt. Bzw. versuche es: Beim "Bestellung Absenden" Button tut sich nix mehr, Browser zeigt keine Bestätigung, dafür E-Mail erhalten, dass die Bestellung technisch einwandfrei angekommen ist. 
Jetzt hat sich gerade die HoH Seite mit einem Error verabschiedet.
Hoffe, die Bestellung ist damit durch. Rufe wohl da noch mal an, bevor ich das Geld überweise, nicht dass es da irgend ein Problem gegeben hat.

Aber von seiten Amazon finde ich die Aktion blamabel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

lol massenhaft shops gehen grad kaputt xDD


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

das ist schon krass..ich hatte nur amazonabstürze und dann wars weg :/
der run auf amazon ist schon sehr krass wohl gewesen.

habs jetzt bei notebooksbilliger.de versucht und warte auf bestätigung...


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

Puh habs bei alternate noch bekommen.... das is ja wie bei einerm wow add on hier ^^, nur muss ich bei alternate versand zahlen :/


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich wan arlt oder Avitos das mal freischalten, oder bin ich einfach zu blöd dafür?!


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

da gehen grad massenweise seiten in die knie  amazon = epic fail, spamen wie die blöden mit mails rum wo zum kauf aufgefordert wird und dann platsch server dowm. bestimmt in die eigenen reichen gegangen.


----------



## Cheater (15. Juli 2009)

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment

alternate hat noch 63%


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

conrad, alternate und hoh aber auch


----------



## Xagi (15. Juli 2009)

Gut dass die das nicht wie bei WOW Addons als Mitternachts-Wahnsinns-Verkauf angeboten haben...Wobei, wäre lustig geworden


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

HoH ist anscheinend auch verreckt. ^^ Ist schon ne Härte, was da für ein Ansturm sein muss. Ich meine, von so 100 - 200 Besuchern geht doch kein solcher Server in die Knie. Aber HoH ist richtig down.

Habe jetzt die Bestellbestätigung mit Kontodaten bei mir im Postfach. Naja, wie gesagt, ich rufe da lieber an, bevor ich am Ende Geld überweise und die Bestellung ist eben nicht technisch einwandfrei angekommen. Bin bei sowas eher misstrauisch, wenn die Server gerade recht umgerannt werden.


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> HoH ist anscheinend auch verreckt. ^^ Ist schon ne Härte, was da für ein Ansturm sein muss. Ich meine, von so 100 - 200 Besuchern geht doch kein solcher Server in die Knie. Aber HoH ist richtig down.
> 
> Habe jetzt die Bestellbestätigung mit Kontodaten bei mir im Postfach. Naja, wie gesagt, ich rufe da lieber an, bevor ich am Ende Geld überweise und die Bestellung ist eben nicht technisch einwandfrei angekommen. Bin bei sowas eher misstrauisch, wenn die Server gerade recht umgerannt werden.



Jo so schauts bei mir mit alternate auch aus, ne email hab ich aber schon bekommen, immerhin, nur ärgert es mich das ich extre 7 euro versandkosten blechen muss ^^


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Krass, habe jetzt aber auch eine schlechte Rezension bei amazon geschrieben.
So gehts nicht.

Bei den anderen Versandhäusern klappts ja.


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

Amazon war ja auf jeden fall DER WITZ des Jahres.... Conrad auch down... zomg...


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

Naja ich glaub ich komm bei Conrad durch, rödelt zwar wie blöd rum aber wayne. Amazon hat auch ne nette Rezision bekommen 

Geh mir eine rauchen vllt ist dann ja mal conrad bereit für meine Daten


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

Otto is nix mehr Amazon Cyberport... die versionen sind ja schnell weg, unglaublich...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wan arlt oder Avitos das mal freischalten, oder bin ich einfach zu blöd dafür?!



Ich zitier mich mal selbst..
bei Atelco hab ich auch nichts gesehen


----------



## uss-voyager (15. Juli 2009)

puh bei Media Markt waren noch richtig viele da.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Notebooksbilliger habe ich 3 bestellen können, allerdings mag ich den Laden nicht. Mal sehen ob ich bei Conrad noch erfolgreich bin.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Juli 2009)

bin auch bei notebooks-billiger durchgekommen... amazon war ja superwitzig.... 9:05 und leer.


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

Jesus 15 Seiten Rezensionen zur Win 7 vorbestellung, die erst seit nicht einmal einer Stunde überhaupt verfügbar ist.
Da wird einem die Dimension klar, wenn man bedenkt, dass sicher nicht einmal die Hälfte der möglichen Vorbesteller da etwas geschrieben hat.
Als Kunden verloren hat mich Amazon zwar jetzt nicht, aber als Vorbesteller alle mal.


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Jesus 15 Seiten Rezensionen zur Win 7 vorbestellung, die erst seit nicht einmal einer Stunde überhaupt verfügbar ist.
> Da wird einem die Dimension klar, wenn man bedenkt, dass sicher nicht einmal die Hälfte der möglichen Vorbesteller da etwas geschrieben hat.
> Als Kunden verloren hat mich Amazon zwar jetzt nicht, aber als Vorbesteller alle mal.



Hälfte? Die veröffentlichen ja nichtma alle Rezensionen, meine ging nicht durch und die sind schon fleißig am löschen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

maaan sone kagge, habt ihr schon ne bestätigung von conrad? ich hab zwar 5 besteltl aber ne bestätigung hab ich noch nicht


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

Sehr geehrte Alternate-Kunden,

wir aktualisieren unsere Online-Präsenz für Sie, in Kürze sind wir wieder erreichbar.

Ihr Alternate-Team 









lolz^^


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Also bei Alternate komme ich noch bis zur Startseite.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Im Forum von Amazon steht das die weniger wie 20 Stück hatten 
Wie kann das bitte sein das so ein großer Shop so wenig Lizenzen bekommt... echt ganz große Verasche seitens Microsoft....

Und bei Alternate.. jaja da kann ich eh nix bestellen...


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Im Forum von Amazon steht das die weniger wie 20 Stück hatten


Na leck mich doch einer... Amazon und weniger als 20? Kein Wunder, dass der Vorrat keine 0.7 Sekunden reicht.

Ok, da kann wohl Amazon nichts für. Die bei MS sollten sich aber vielleicht vorher informieren, welche Shops gut frequentiert sind.


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

Wat? 20stk bei Amazon?

Epic Fial²

Und dann so ne Welle machen das ist ja mal peinlich


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Avitos ist mittlerweile auch so gut wie weg vom Fenster^^


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr glaubt diese Zahl doch wohl nicht ernsthaft?!?!?!

Vielleicht ham die die Server auch einfach nur abgeschaltet und verhandeln nochma mit MS xD könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen bei dem interesse, und 50€ ist besser als nix für MS, den kopiert wird es iwann eh...

50€ für ein Original is es mir auf jeden fall wert, der rc is ja geil!


----------



## Nef (15. Juli 2009)

Alternate geht auch nix mehr...


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Conrad ist auch weg, da kommt man nach zig Versuchen noch bis zur Startseite.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2009)

Der Held des Tages ist für mich notebookbilliger.de

Deren Server haben den Ansturm verkraftet. Wenn sie auch noch liefern können, dann RESPEKT.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Conrad ist auch weg, da kommt man nach zig Versuchen noch bis zur Startseite.



Nö hab grad nochma bestellt, allerdings hat er jetzt einfach Nachname genommen statt bankeinzug  

Egal jetzt hab ich theoretisch schon 8 bestellt


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, mal sehen ob die auch die Bestellung von mir aktzeptieren, hab gleich 3 bestellt.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habs eben bei Avitos probiert und da bin ich durchgekommen auch wenns gedauert hat. Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf ne Antwort warten das ich auch eine bekomme^^
Also Leute wer noch nicht hat dort probieren 

Avitos Computerversand


----------



## Artur72 (15. Juli 2009)

WEISS JEMAND OB MAN BEI ALTERNATE AUCH BESTELLEN KANN WIE BEI AMAZON, dass man erst am 22.Oktober bezahlt oder muss man bei Alternate sofort zahlen???


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

alternate ist down, die % Zahl stimmt nichtmehr, die haben keine mehr ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
Ich kann Ihre Anfrage momentan bedauerlicherweise nicht persönlich bearbeiten, da ich mich vom 11.07.2009 bis zum 02.08.09 nicht im Hause befinde.
Ihre Mail wird nicht automatisch weitergeleitet. In dringenden Fällen wenden Sie sich bitte an unsere Hotline (0 18 05 - 60 60 65 (0,14€ / min)) oder per Mail an kontakt@avitos.com.


Höö was hat den das zu bedeuten, auweia 
Ich hab denen doch gar keine E-Mail geschickt 

EDIT:
Bei Amazon uk gibts auch noch welche, aber dafür braucht man leider eine Kreditkarte :<


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

man... hab bei conrad seit 30min 


> Bitte warten ...
> Ihre Anfrage wird gerade bearbeitet.
> Bitte haben Sie ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

So, bei Conrad eben auch 3 Stück bestellt.


----------



## Xagi (15. Juli 2009)

..hey, bei amazon  verschwinden gerade die negativen Bewertungen, waren vorhin 121 , jetzt sinds noch 71,


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

conrad hats auch rausgenomme. echt klasse und ganz großes lob an die, die sich direkt zudecken mit >1


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Juli 2009)

tipp: km anrufen.


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habs noch grad bekommen bei conrad 

Dank F5...

schwein gehabt!


----------



## Kamino99 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habs. 

War 09:45 Uhr bei Saturn und habe mit 20 Personen gewartet. Kaum waren die ersten Glasfenster offen, stürmte die Menschenmasse (ich auch) hinein 

Konnte zwei Exemplare ergattern. Der Rest war innerhalb von 2 Minuten ausverkauft. Man muss aber sagen, dass Saturn nur 30-40 Exemplare vorrätig hatte.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Xagi schrieb:


> ..hey, bei amazon  verschwinden gerade die negativen Bewertungen, waren vorhin 121 , jetzt sinds noch 71,



Habe ich auch schon gesehen. Die haben bestimmt Zensursula für heute eingestellt.


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade einen Link gefunden: Vorsicht bei Windows7 Vorbestell-Angeboten | OnlinePresse.info

Was haltet ihr von den Artikel? Für mich eine Menge Spekulationen ohne richtige Faktenargumente.
Warum sollte MS z.B. seine Preispolitik nicht weiterführen können? Erst, wenn auf Linux oder dem Google OS alle Spiele und Hardware Treiber wie unter Windows laufen, kann imho davon die Rede sein.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Edit: Amazon kann da sehr einfach argumentieren: Die Rezensionen haben nichts mit dem Produkt an sich zu tun und den Service kann man nicht bewerten, weil es ihn nicht gibt, wenn keine Bestellung erfolgt ist.
Im Grunde ist es dennoch wohl ein Versuch der Schadensbegrenzung, da viele Leute wohl von Amazon abschwören werden.
Einige versuchen jetzt, die Verbraucherzentrale einzuschalten. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass die Sache bei Onlinebestellungen genau so gilt wie im Laden.

Naja, ich hoffe, dass HoH (Server down) meine Bestellung wirklich hat.
Ansonsten warte ich auf die SB Version. 1xx Ocken für die Retail ist mir zu haarig seitens MS.


----------



## Xagi (15. Juli 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen Link gefunden: Vorsicht bei Windows7 Vorbestell-Angeboten | OnlinePresse.info
> 
> Was haltet ihr von den Artikel? Für mich eine Menge Spekulationen ohne richtige Faktenargumente.
> Warum sollte MS z.B. seine Preispolitik nicht weiterführen können? Erst, wenn auf Linux oder dem Google OS alle Spiele und Hardware Treiber wie unter Windows laufen, kann imho davon die Rede sein.
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Was soll ich als Spieler mit nem Google OS? DirectX wirds dafür wohl kaum geben


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen Link gefunden: Vorsicht bei Windows7 Vorbestell-Angeboten | OnlinePresse.info
> 
> Was haltet ihr von den Artikel? Für mich eine Menge Spekulationen ohne richtige Faktenargumente.
> Warum sollte MS z.B. seine Preispolitik nicht weiterführen können? Erst, wenn auf Linux oder dem Google OS alle Spiele und Hardware Treiber wie unter Windows laufen, kann imho davon die Rede sein.
> ...



Das Google OS kommt mir nicht auf den PC, das telefoniert wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer nach Hause als der MS kram.


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen Link gefunden: Vorsicht bei Windows7 Vorbestell-Angeboten | OnlinePresse.info
> 
> Was haltet ihr von den Artikel? Für mich eine Menge Spekulationen ohne richtige Faktenargumente.
> Warum sollte MS z.B. seine Preispolitik nicht weiterführen können? Erst, wenn auf Linux oder dem Google OS alle Spiele und Hardware Treiber wie unter Windows laufen, kann imho davon die Rede sein.
> ...



Meine Meinung?
Total Stuss was da steht


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Ich halt das ehrlich gesagt für Blödsinn.
Solange auf dem tollen Google OS nicht alles läuft was auch unter Windows läuft und es dazu auch nicht schneller, stabiler und sicherer als Windows ist, sehe ich wohl schwarz für Chrome OS. Abgesehen davon ists von Google^^


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade mit bester Performance bei HOH bestellt 

Sogar erst im Oktober bezahlen, top!



> - Bei Wahl der Zahlungsart Vorkasse erhalten Sie von uns  im Oktober eine Zahlungsaufforderung.


----------



## Mexxim (15. Juli 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen Link gefunden: Vorsicht bei Windows7 Vorbestell-Angeboten | OnlinePresse.info
> 
> Was haltet ihr von den Artikel? Für mich eine Menge Spekulationen ohne richtige Faktenargumente.
> Warum sollte MS z.B. seine Preispolitik nicht weiterführen können? Erst, wenn auf Linux oder dem Google OS alle Spiele und Hardware Treiber wie unter Windows laufen, kann imho davon die Rede sein.
> ...



naja logischer weise is die aktion da um die kunden zu binden, warum sollten sies sonst machen?! aber ich bin kein wirklicher fan von google weil mir da etwas zu viel "mitgeschrieben" wird, insofern (und gerade auch wegen anderen sachen, sprich DX11 etc..) ist das mit win 7 schon ok miener meinung nach.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2009)

Na wenn das so ist


"Wartungsarbeiten bei hoh.de

Wir möchten besser werden! Aus diesem Grunde führen wir gerade Wartungsarbeiten durch. Wir bemühen uns die Wartezeit so gering wie möglich zu halten und sind in Kürze wieder für Sie da. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Ihr hoh.de Onlineteam"


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit bester Performance bei HOH bestellt



Also Hoh.de öffnet sich bei mir nichtmal :X


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

*gg* dann hatte ich wohl gerade noch Glück. Bisher schien HOH noch der Geheimtipp zu sein, jetzt ists vorbei 

Edit: Hab auch schon ne Eingangsbestätigung im Posteingang.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Na toll jetzt spinnen nicht nur die Server der Shops sondern auch der hier, hier geht auch nichts weiter


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe bei HoH gerade die E-Mail bekommen, dass ich binnen 14 Tagen bestellen soll. :Fresse: Dann war meine Bestellung wohl nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Edit1: Hast du dein Zitat aus der Produktbeschreibung oder der mail?

Zum Google OS / Linux: Ok, Linux und das "E.T." OS von Google mögen zwar als OS an sich Windows substituieren können. Aber dennoch verbleibt MS fast in einer Monopolstellung, die es erlaubt, Preise nach belieben festzulegen, da es zu viele Features gibt, die eben Google und Linux nicht bieten:
- Alleine DirectX, ohne das man Spiele ja idr. verlessen kann;
- MS Office -> Fast Standard in der Wirtschaft, welches Unternehmen benutzt OpenOffice? Sogar von mir als Bewerber wird verlangt, dass ich MS Office Erfahrungen habe, nicht OpenOffice.
- größte Treiberkompatibilität;
- usw...

Wenn die alternativen OS das nicht substituieren können, behält MS die Krone.

@Mexxim: Ich kann mir vorstellen, warum MS das so macht: Lieber 100.000 Lizenzen quasi verschenkt als 100.000 Lizenzen illegal gebrannt und deshalb gar kein Geld. Dass MS Google so fürchtet, glaube ich nicht, schließlich ist Windows im Grunde in Wirtschaft und bei Spielern standard. Ersteres wegen MS Office (oder läuft das auch unter Linux) und zweiteres wegen den Spielern, die halt Windows brauchen, da es unter Linux nicht wirklich geht.


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

Wohl eher dass du binnen 14Tagen bezahlen sollst, oder?

Aber les mal genau 



> Desweiteren gilt:
> Sollte nach 14 Tagen kein Geldeingang festzustellen sein wird Ihre Bestellung automatisch storniert, es sei denn, die/der Artikel haben eine sehr lange Lieferzeit (siehe dazu die Artikelbeschreibung).


und in der Artikelbeschreibung findest du den Hinweis, dass du erst im Oktober die Zahlungsaufforderung erhälst. Ich habe aber zusätzlich eine Email an den Support geschrieben


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Conrad auch etwas seltsam - Bankeinzug angegeben, nächste Seite steht bitte Überweisen sie auf Konto XXX binnen 14 Tagen Oo


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2009)

Avitos > gerade bestellt. Aber lang hats gedauert.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Avitos > gerade bestellt. Aber lang hats gedauert.



Hast du auch so ne tolle Abwesenheitsnotiz bekommen? 

Edit:
Atelco soll Deutschlandweit 750 haben und nur im Laden verkaufen


----------



## M4jestix (15. Juli 2009)

Is ja echt derbe was da heut früh abging. Bei Alternate und HOH sind immer noch die Server down was ich grad so just4fun mal ausprobiert hab.

Hab zum Glück meine Version gestern schon im MM bekommen. Vllt fahr ich nachher mal vorbei und schau ob sie noch welche haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2009)

Nein ich bekam eine normale Bestellbestätigung. Habe per Nachnahme bestellt.


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

Mich wundert allgemein diese geringe Verfügbarkeit, wenn man liest, dass die Aktion in Japan mehrere Tage lief und hier ca. eine halbe Stunde - Stunde.

Hat MS irgendwie gemerkt, dass sie über die Lizenzen ihren "Break even point" nicht erreichen bzw. sogar weiter Minus machen, weil die Kosten nicht gedeckt werden und für DE dann die Anzahl strenger limitiert? Oder liegts einfach daran, dass MS denkt, in Deutschland würde das OS auch für 120 Euro genau so gut gehen und somit die Anzahl der 50 Euro "Wenigergewinn-Edition" reduziert hat?

Ich bin jedenfalls auch mal auf die SB Preise gespannt. Ich denke, die werden auch so um 60 - 80 Euro angesiedelt sein (Home Premium).


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Ähm... gerade gelesen... legt mal bei amazon die Win7-Version in den Einkaufswagen... dann kommt wieder 49,97 EUR als Preis.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habs mal bestellt, mal sehen ob die meckern und wollen das ich 120€ bezahle


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Wahrscheinlich kommt dann ne E-Mail "Der Artikel ist nicht lieferbar" oder sowas.

Mal schauen obs klappt, die haben wahrscheinlich nur bei dem Produkt den Preis in der Kasse nicht korrigiert. *hehehe*

Egal, ich warte mal ab. Notfalls storniere ich die Bestellung bei Conrad.


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. Juli 2009)

ich war gemütlich im Mediamarkt und habs mir dort abgeholt und sogar nur 49,00 bezahlt. Aber die Rentermassen waren schon krass die das dort geholt haben. 
Ich hoffe, dass alle die in nem Shop mehr als 1 in der Bestellung hatten, gar keins bekommen!


----------



## DonBes (15. Juli 2009)

weis denn einer wie man dann sein win7 bekommt?mein dvd laufwerk versteht sich nicht mit diesem coupon


----------



## BopItXtremeII (15. Juli 2009)

Achja, war schon lustig grad bei saturn 

Hätte nicht gedacht dass da so viele Rentner bei sind 

Hab jetzt jedenfalls meine Box und gucke mal ob ich meine Vorsorgebestellungen bei notebooksbilliger und amazon storniere oder nicht, vielleicht brauch aus der Familie jemand ne Lizenz

@ Don Bes: Du musst den Kassenbon und den Coupon einlegen, steht doch exra bei, dass man beides haben muss ^^


----------



## Lunartec (15. Juli 2009)

Aufer Verpackung bei mir steht drauf... Moment.

Das es aussuchbar sei steht nicht drauf aber zumindest denk ich mir das, weil mann da bei den Systemanforderungen drauf hingewiesen wird das für 32 Bit weniger Hardware Power als für 64 Bit benötigt sei.

DA muss dir Recht geben, vor mir war auch ein Rentner dran. aber mehr als die Schlange war ehm mit 2 leuten vor mir extrem kurz.

Edit: Ich mus anscheinend noch Döller auf meine Tastatur schlagen damit ich weniger Rechtschreibfehler verusache, blöde Hartneckige tasten. 

Edit: Einfach Kassenbonn und Box mit dem Inhalt vorzeigen wenn ess da ist.


----------



## M4jestix (15. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> weis denn einer wie man dann sein win7 bekommt?



Kommt wohl drauf an, wo du bestellt/gekauft hast.

Bei MM z.Bsp. Kannst du am Releasetag gegen Vorlage des Coupons/Kassenbons deine Version abholen.
Wer es online bestellt hat, wird dann die DVDs wohl zugeschickt bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Mexxim (15. Juli 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass alle die in nem Shop mehr als 1 in der Bestellung hatten, gar keins bekommen!



Wie sinnlos is das denn jetzt bitteschön?! könnt ich mich ja grad mal maßlos aufregen über sonen blöden spruch...warum sollen die gar keins bekommen, was ist da für eine Logik dahinter?!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> ich war gemütlich im Mediamarkt und habs mir dort abgeholt und sogar nur 49,00 bezahlt. Aber die Rentermassen waren schon krass die das dort geholt haben.
> Ich hoffe, dass alle die in nem Shop mehr als 1 in der Bestellung hatten, gar keins bekommen!



Wieso? Ich bestelle ja nicht 8 Stück für mich alleine (wäre bissel hohl oder? ) sondern für meine Freunde mit die nicht bestellen konnten. 

Beim nächsten mal Gehirn einschalten bevor du dein geistigen Erguss hier freigibst 

Bin mal gespannt ob die ankommen


----------



## Player007 (15. Juli 2009)

Mein Alternate Warenkorb... man sieht eindeutig das da was nicht stimmt 

Gruß


----------



## Lunartec (15. Juli 2009)

Wow 8 auf einmal das ist ja  kein Wunder das die so schnell weg sind.


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. Juli 2009)

Weils einfach assozial ist gegenüber anderen die auch eine Version haben möchten. Könnt euch jetzt aufregen wie Ihr wollt ist meine Meinung und mit der bin ich sicher nicht alleine.


----------



## Mexxim (15. Juli 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Weils einfach assozial ist gegenüber anderen die auch eine Version haben möchten. Könnt euch jetzt aufregen wie Ihr wollt ist meine Meinung und mit der bin ich sicher nicht alleine.



Ob ich jetzt mehrer versionen bestelle und die an meine freunde verteile und diese somit die Versand sparen WAS IST DA DER NEGATIVE FAKT bzw der unterschied wenn sie sichs selber kaufen?! und und ich lasse mir nicht gern sagen das ich assozial handel....


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

Ich finde für Freunde und Bekannte mitbestellen i.O., da es ja nicht nur für ihn alleine ist. Aber ich habe persönlich auch ein Problem mit Leuten, die 3 - 4 Versionen nur für sich bunkern und damit vielen die Chance nehmen, selber eine einzige Lizenz abzubekommen.

Aber wie gesagt: Es gilt nicht, wenn die 3 - 4 Lizenzen auch für mehrere Personen sind. Dann hat ja im Grunde wieder jeder nur 1 - 2 Stück.

Selber habe ich bei amazon jetzt doch noch eine für 50 Euro im Warenkorb und bestellt sowie bei HoH. Wenn ich wirklich zwei bekomme, kriegt die 2. entweder meine Freundin, wenn sie möchte, oder ich verkaufe sie jemandem, der heute nicht erfolgreich war. 7 wird bei mir XP noch lange nicht völlig ablösen. Wird wohl erstmal auf eine zweigleisige Geschichte herauslaufen.

Und als Trost: Ich denke, die SB Versionen werden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, angekündigt sind sie ja schon.
Und die fällt sicher um einiges günstiger als die Retail aus.


----------



## DonBes (15. Juli 2009)

M4jestix schrieb:


> Kommt wohl drauf an, wo du bestellt/gekauft hast.
> 
> Bei MM z.Bsp. Kannst du am Releasetag gegen Vorlage des Coupons/Kassenbons deine Version abholen.
> Wer es online bestellt hat, wird dann die DVDs wohl zugeschickt bekommen.
> ...



asooo alles klar...hab es bei saturn ergattert 
und das alles spielte sich so ab:

das war echt köstlich...es waren genau neun junge menschen,davon ein mädchen,der rest so ungefähr 50 personen waren 40 und älter,da kamen ich so ins gespräch mit einem,von dem ich dachte der ist auch wegen win7 da und wir konnten uns beide nicht vostellen,dass die alle wegen win7 da sind...plötzlich,die türen gingen auf,rannten die rentner los als wenn es kein morgen gibt,dessen schloß ich mich natürlich nicht an,und sie rannten tatsächlich alle in die softwareabteilung und schnappten sich win7...als ich dann vor dem regal stand gab es echt nur noch ein exemplar und das hab ich mir dann ganz schnell geschnappt ...ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen wie knapp das war,hatte wie gesagt nicht damit gerechnet dass die alle deswegen so los spiken...zuhause angekommen und ausgepackt......siehe da nix in der DVD hülle da ist nur so ein Coupon drin und damit+rechnung kann man sich dann beim Release wohl das win7 runterladen oder was auch immer...genaugenommen steht drauf: "Coupon und Kassenbon berechtigt zum Bezug eines Windows 7 Home Premium"...finds lustig da nicht mal irgendwelche hinweise,infos oder ähnliches in der verpackung steht...zumindest wie es später gedacht ist könnte ja drinn stehen...naja wollte nur mal berichten für die die es interessiert



Mexxim schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt mehrer versionen bestelle und die an meine freunde verteile und diese somit die Versand sparen WAS IST DA DER NEGATIVE FAKT bzw der unterschied wenn sie sichs selber kaufen?! und und ich lasse mir nicht gern sagen das ich assozial handel....



nun ja irgendwo hat er schon recht...woher weis ich denn dass derjenige der 8 bestellt,dies nicht tut um dann 7 stück zum preis von 100eus weiter zu verkaufen...aber mir wäre das zu doof mich darüber aufzuregen


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2009)

Teilnehmende Händler Deutschland

*Online-Händler:*
ALTERNATE
Amazon
Avitos GmbH
Conrad
Cyberport GmbH
Home of Hardware GmbH & Co KG
Microsoft Store
Neckermann
Notebooksbilliger
OTTO

*Ladengeschäfte:*
Arlt Computer Produkte GmbH
Atelco Computer AG
EP/Medimax
EURONICS
expert
K&M Elektronik AG
Media Markt
SATURN



			
				microsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei handelt es sich um ein auf sehr kurze Zeit beschränktes Angebot von der Microsoft Ireland Operations Limited vor der Markteinführung von Windows. Microsoft musste das Angebot aus operativen Gründen auf eine geringe Zahl von Händlern beschränken. Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Fachhändler, die in der Vergangenheit bestimmte Volumenschwellen überschritten haben.


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. Juli 2009)

Habe auch nix gegen Leute die für Freunde mitbestellen, nur hat die Vergangenheit mehrfach gezeigt, das der Großteil das Zeug nur bunkert um es mit Gewinn bei Ebay und Co wieder an den Mann zu bringen und das is ne Schweinerei!

Und wie man sieht hab ich mal wieder Recht! http://cgi.ebay.de/Microsoft-Windows-7-Home-Premium-E-Box-aus-Vorverkauf_W0QQitemZ220452419412QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSach_Fachb%C3%BCcher?hash=item3353fcf754&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Auf Neckermann und Otto wäre ich jetzt nicht wirklich geklommen. Mal sehen was Notebooksbilliger macht. Hab dort 3 bestellt obwohl laut Text nur eine pro Person bestellt werden kann.


----------



## Mexxim (15. Juli 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Habe auch nix gegen Leute die für Freunde mitbestellen, nur hat die Vergangenheit mehrfach gezeigt, das der Großteil das Zeug nur bunkert um es mit Gewinn bei Ebay und Co wieder an den Mann zu bringen und das is ne Schweinerei!



da stimme ich dir auch vollkommen zu (aber immernohc kein grund mich als assozial zu beschimpfen...)


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. Juli 2009)

Habe hier keine Namen genannt! und betroffene Hunde bellen!


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Ist hier denn jemand leer ausgegangen?

Wenn amazon bei mir nicht storniert würde ich fairerweise
das 2. Win7 von Conrad verkaufen.


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

das jetzt schon jemand seine vorbestellung bei ebay verkauft ist eine schweinerei.....


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

*lol*

Echt? Da muss ich direkt mal schauen. 

Edit: Tatsache, das geht sogar über 50 EUR, obwohl es noch über 4 Tage Restzeit hat.
Dann hätte ich bei Conrad ja auch mehrere bestellt. *lol*


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> das jetzt schon jemand seine vorbestellung bei ebay verkauft ist eine schweinerei.....


 
Das wird dann lustig, wenn er gar kein Win7 bekommt.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Wie blöd muss man sein 
Später wenn Win 7 releast ist kann man es zum Neupreis verscherbeln :X
Naja er wird bestimmt einen Käufer finden.


----------



## Player007 (15. Juli 2009)

Alternate hat es jetzt raus genommen, da geht nichts mehr 

Gruß


----------



## netheral (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, da sieht man mal, was einige Menschen tun, um sich auf Kosten anderer zu bereichern. Diese Mentalität ist leider nix neues, also wundert es mich ehrlichgesagt kein Stück.

Wenn ich jetzt wirklich von HoH und Amazon bekommen sollte, werde ich definitiv die eine Version weitergeben. Und zwar für 50 Euro + Versand.

Hätte sicher schon 2 - 3 Interessenten nur in ICQ. oO 
Was mich irgendwie stört: Ladenkäufer haben den Coupon, Onlinebesteller scheinen erst am 22. Okt. beliefert zu werden. Also kein Coupon, der einem das Windows garantiert. Am Ende sind durch irgendeinen Fehler zu viele Versionen verkauft worden ,als geliefert werden können. Wird sicher noch lustig.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Sofern ich dann mein Geld für die bereits bezahlten wieder zurückbekomme ist alles in Ordnung wenn nicht....... 
... sofern ich es nicht bekommen sollte...


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe der wird bei ebay dafür gesperrt...
ich ärger mich in so hohem maße grad, das ist nicht mehr schön.
wenn ich keines bekommen sollte kauf ich allerdings die professional variante.


----------



## M4jestix (15. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ich hoffe der wird bei ebay dafür gesperrt...



Warum sollte er deswegen gesperrt werden? Ist ja schliesslich kein Verbrechen oder sonst irgendwie nicht zulässig.


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. Juli 2009)

Es ist nicht zulässig da er sicher weder den Coupon noch das eigentliche Windows besitzt!


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Woher willst du wissen ob er einen Coupon hat oder nicht?!...


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. Juli 2009)

davon gehe ich aus da er kein foto sondern ein Bild von MS drin hat! Gibt ja auch welche mit foto und kassenzettel das ist dann ok.


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Bei ebay ist ein Foto mit Rechnung und Coupon, das wird bestimmt rechtens sein.

Aber das ist fast wieder offtopic...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Alternate hat es jetzt raus genommen, da geht nichts mehr
> 
> Gruß


 
Verdammt, da war ich auch schon drauf, aber nichts gefunden. 



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> davon gehe ich aus da er kein foto sondern ein Bild von MS drin hat! Gibt ja auch welche mit foto und kassenzettel das ist dann ok.


 
Nö, verboten ist es nicht, die Aktienhändler machen doch nichts anderes.


----------



## DrSin (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Amazon kann man wieder vorbestellen - 119€ und da schreiben die dann sogar das man sagenhafte 80€ spart oO


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Leute das ist Marktwirtschaft. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Im übrigen habe ich auch 3 Stück bei Conrad gekauft wovon 2 in die Bucht wandern.


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. Juli 2009)

das hat mit marktwirtschaft nix zu tun! Das dient lediglich dem Abzocken von Leuten die durch dein assoziales Handeln keins mehr bekommen haben.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Das hat mit asozial nix zu tun....
Wenn ich mit 10 solche Windowse kaufe und sie dann zum Marktpreis von Windows 7 verkaufe ist das meine Sache. Solche Aktionen sind immer mit Glück verbunden und der zuerst da war der malt auch zuerst wie es so schön heißt.
Übrigens schreibt man asozial nur mit einem s


----------



## Webstyler (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin einer der glücklichen die bei amazon eines der 50€ Angebote bekommen hat.

Man muss auch einmal Glück haben im Leben.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

Warum muss man die Sache immer so verschachteln? Egal, dann gehts eben in dem Thema weiter  ...


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

hui nachdem ich immer noch keine mail von conrad habe, bin ich eben zu atelco in wiesbaden geflitzt und noch eines bekommen.

DIE HABEN BUNDESWEIT EIN KONTINGENT VON NUR 450!!!
kein wunder daß die dinger ruckzuck weg sind.
günstige pr-aktion für ms.

die sollten sich mal überlegen wieviel leute das tatsächlich kaufen würden, wenn die preise standard wären


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. Juli 2009)

Wisst ihr vielleicht, wo ich mir noch eine Windows 7 kaufen kann für 50€? 

Und muss man sich zwischen 32bit und 64bit entscheiden oder iegen beide Versionen vor? wenn beide dann wäre das ein sehr großes MUSS für mich. 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Webstyler schrieb:


> Ich bin einer der glücklichen die bei amazon eines der 50€ Angebote bekommen hat.
> 
> Man muss auch einmal Glück haben im Leben.


 
Na dann Glückwunsch.
Ich suche immer noch, werde aber wohl Pech haben.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Leute das ist Marktwirtschaft. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Im übrigen habe ich auch 3 Stück bei Conrad gekauft wovon 2 in die Bucht wandern.




Na dann viel Spass, ALLE (waren ca 6) von mir beobachteten Auktionen sind von ebay schon gelöscht worden


----------



## leorphee (15. Juli 2009)

wer bei Amazone versucht hat sollte noch mal im Warenkorb schauen, hatte dort immer noch mein 49,-€ Angebot und konnte es jetzt bestellen... für 49,-€


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass, ALLE (waren ca 6) von mir beobachteten Auktionen sind von ebay schon gelöscht worden


 

gut so..und das hat mit sozialer marktwirtschaft nicht mehr soviel zu tun...


----------



## M4jestix (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass, ALLE (waren ca 6) von mir beobachteten Auktionen sind von ebay schon gelöscht worden



Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht. Aber kann mir das schon iwie vorstellen weil es ja nicth das Windows ansich ist. Das wird sich dann nach release wohl eher verkaufen lassen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab noch ein bei OTTO bekommen und scheinbar gibt es dort noch einige.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Sam_Winter (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Otto kann man anscheinend immer noch bestellen:
OTTO - Betriebsystem, Microsoft, »Windows® 7 Home Premium«: Hide_Windows7 / Hideout
edit: da war wohl einer schneller^^


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> gut so..und das hat mit sozialer marktwirtschaft nicht mehr soviel zu tun...



Toll, dann kauft er es halt jetzt und verkauft es später ist doch völlig wurscht


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

eBay Österreich: Windows 7 Windows7 Home Premium E Deutsch Vorbestellung (Artikel 300330490783 endet 25.07.09 12:14:59 MESZ)


Bitteschön, auch diese Auktion wird es nicht mehr lange geben


----------



## krucki (15. Juli 2009)

Durfte mir bei MM in Neuwied nur eine Packung kaufen. Brauche aber noch eine für die Family, habe deswegen gerade bei MM Koblenz angerufen. Die bekommen die Leerhüllen mit dem Coupon für Win 7 erst FREITAG rein. Also fragt bei den MM in eurer Nähe nach, viellleicht bekommen andere die ja auch erst Freitag rein.


----------



## joraku (15. Juli 2009)

Yeah! 
Ich habe die gesammte Aktion verpennt. 
Naja, 100€ zahle ich nicht für ein OS, das kann Microsoft vergessen.

Mal schauen, was ich dann Ende des Jahres auf den neuen PC schmeiße.
Hoffentlcih kauft sich keiner Windows 7 Home Premium für 119€, dann müssen sie den Preis wohl oder übel senken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass, ALLE (waren ca 6) von mir beobachteten Auktionen sind von ebay schon gelöscht worden


 
Ja, jetzt werden sie noch gelöscht.
Aber warte mal den Oktober ab, dann gehts bei Ebay richtig zur Sache.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (15. Juli 2009)

Süsser die Kassen sie klingeln ...................... 

Ob man wirklich die Version bei einem Onlinehändler für 50 Euro bekommt, sei mal dahin gestellt. Eine Bestätigungsmail ist noch lange kein Rechtsgültiger Kaufvertrag. Der kommt erst mit dem Versenden zustande.

Der ein oder andere wird daher sicher noch auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt werden sie noch gelöscht.
> Aber warte mal den Oktober ab, dann gehts bei Ebay richtig zur Sache.




Da würde ich mir ein Foto der Verpackung+Handgeschriebener Nickname zeigen lassen und darauf bestehen KEINE Vorverkaufsversion verkaufen zu lassen


----------



## redangle2000 (15. Juli 2009)

Versucht es nochmal bei OTTO, hab grad vor 10min dort bestellt.

Geht hier drauf:
OTTO - Ihr Online-Shop!

und dann die Best.-Nr. und Anzahl

37149188


Hab da 3 Stück bestellt.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Toll, dann kauft er es halt jetzt und verkauft es später ist doch völlig wurscht



Eben, ich verkaufe auch erst wenn die Boxen hier habe.


----------



## pascal_ch (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Kunden,

aufgrund des großen Ansturms auf Windows 7 ist unser Server derzeit überlastet und wird in Kürze wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

:/

meine meinung über euch behalte ich bei mir...


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Alle Ebay-Auktionen sind noch da!

Weiß nicht was da gelöscht werden sollte.


----------



## madace (15. Juli 2009)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.

Stand 13:00:
K&M : keine Werbung mehr für 50.- Win auf der HP bzw. NICHT mehr verfügbar
ARLT: auch nicht
Amazon: nope
Otto: nein
Conrad: nein


----------



## krucki (15. Juli 2009)

Sam_Winter schrieb:


> Bei Otto kann man anscheinend immer noch bestellen:
> OTTO - Betriebsystem, Microsoft, »Windows® 7 Home Premium«: Hide_Windows7 / Hideout
> edit: da war wohl einer schneller^^


 

Juchu habe auch mir gerade eine bestellt 
Aber wie zum Henker seid ihr dadrauf gekommen? Bei der Produktsuche und dem Link auf der Homeseite von Otoo führt doch beides ins Leere???!


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

lol?

Play.com (UK) : Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium E / Retail : Computing - Free Delivery

Electronic or gadget items valued at £50 or over must be delivered to your credit/debit card billing address, which must be in the UK.

Ich kann es trotzdem ned bestellen...


----------



## LordPaddy (15. Juli 2009)

Also, für alle Conrad besteller...
Hab eben mal da angerufen und nachgefragt.
Alle die bis jetzt keine E-Mail bekommen haben, bekommen kein Windows 7!


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Juli 2009)

Liefert Otto auch nach Österreich?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Progs-ID (15. Juli 2009)

Ich war auch leider nicht rechtzeitig. 
Naja, dann spare ich halt bis zum Herbst und kaufe mir dann ne Professional oder Ultimate.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Liefert Otto auch nach Österreich?
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Jep.


----------



## joraku (15. Juli 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Liefert Otto auch nach Österreich?
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Wenn du jetzt noch nicht bestellt und keine Bestätigung hast, ist es eh zu spät.


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

Bestellt bei OTTO. grad mein zweites (nach Alternate vorhin) geholt


----------



## Anupius (15. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade noch eine bei OTTO bestellen können und die bestätigung habe ich auch schon in meinen email fach^^, die haben sicher noch welche wenn ihr noch keine habt !

Da stand leider nix ob es eine 32/64 bit, sind beite versionen drinn?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Jep sind beide drin


----------



## redangle2000 (15. Juli 2009)

krucki schrieb:


> Juchu habe auch mir gerade eine bestellt
> Aber wie zum Henker seid ihr dadrauf gekommen? Bei der Produktsuche und dem Link auf der Homeseite von Otoo führt doch beides ins Leere???!



Solche probs hatte ich schon öfters bei Otto. Daher wusste ich das.


----------



## El-Hanfo (15. Juli 2009)

Verdammt, bin grade eben erst nach hause gekommen. 
Ist Otto bei euch auch so langsam?


----------



## Anupius (15. Juli 2009)

Ah danke das beruhigt mich jetzt wieder^^!


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

jop, die server brechen grad zuammen.. so langsam spricht sich das rum


----------



## Cosaks (15. Juli 2009)

Leutz, ich hab gearde noch eins bei OttO bekommen!!!
Also rann an den Speck.


----------



## DonBes (15. Juli 2009)

man man man wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich ja froh mein exemplar in meinen händen zu halten


----------



## krucki (15. Juli 2009)

redangle2000 schrieb:


> Solche probs hatte ich schon öfters bei Otto. Daher wusste ich das.


 
 Feine Sache, danke.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Liefert Otto auch nach Österreich?
> 
> grüße, Railroads




Nein, habs probiert.


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Juli 2009)

Mist, beim Acoount erstellen steht das die nur nach Deutschland liefern.
Gibts sonst noch einen Shop, bei Alternate.at und Conrad Krieg ich auch nichts mehr.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Nein, habs probiert.



Das wäre mir aber neu


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

LordPaddy schrieb:


> Also, für alle Conrad besteller...
> Hab eben mal da angerufen und nachgefragt.
> Alle die bis jetzt keine E-Mail bekommen haben, bekommen kein Windows 7!


 
Was?
Habe doch rechtzeitig bestellt!
Ist das ein Witz?


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

Vergiss es Railroads.


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

dann bestell jetzt noch schnell bei OTTO, die haben noch welche..


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kriege nirgends mehr was.


----------



## El-Hanfo (15. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr auch alle den Gutschein benutzt bei Otto?


----------



## Nonnenteufel (15. Juli 2009)

Yippie!!!!

Ich habe die Aktion natürlich voll verpennt! Online alles weg. Letzte Hoffnung: Elektronikstore Expert bei uns im Dorf (Kurstadt Bad Kissingen). 

13:05 Uhr Anruf -Weiterleitung --------- (Warten) ------- Es sind noch 2 da!

Sofort vorbestellt, hingefahren und als ich da war, war das letzte auch schon weg. Meins abgeholt und glücklich .


Das erste Mal, dass ich es gut finde, in einer Stadt mit lauter Rentnern zu wohnen.


----------



## Biggstinger87 (15. Juli 2009)

*jaja*

Das Thema wurde schon angesprochen, in der Mail von HoH wird man bei Vorauskasse wie üblich zur Zahlung innerhalb v. 14 Tagen aufgefordert, aber irgendwo weiter unten steht 

   Sollte nach 14 Tagen kein Geldeingang festzustellen sein wird Ihre Bestellung automatisch storniert, es sei denn, die/der Artikel haben eine sehr lange Lieferzeit (siehe dazu die Artikelbeschreibung).

Ja, in der Artikelbeschreibung *auf der HP *stand, man kriegt eine Zahlungsaufforderung im *Oktober* (glaub ich....habs in der Schnelle an nem Uni-PC bestellt).

Eigentlich ist die Sache ja klar, aber ich will mein Schnucki-Win7 nicht wieder verlieren  
Hat sich da jmd schon erkundigt??


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

habs auch bei otto noch versucht.

vielleicht krieg ich da ja auch eines.


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: jaja*



Biggstinger87 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Sache ja klar, aber ich will mein Schnucki-Win7 nicht wieder verlieren
> Hat sich da jmd schon erkundigt??


Ich warte noch auf Antwort und gebe die dann hier Preis  Dann müssen sie nicht xmal die selbe Frage beantworten.


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

bestellbestätigung von otto bekommen, aber ich nehm an das heisst jetzt noch nichts???


----------



## Kamino99 (15. Juli 2009)

Wer noch nichts bekommen hat, sollte mal die Seite *Sparwelt.de | Das Portal rund um Schnäppchen und Spar-Angebote aus den Bereichen Technik,Unterhaltung und Liveshopping!* besuchen.

Dort wird näheres dazu erläutert, wie man bei Otto und Neckermann noch bestellen kann.
Neckermann hat noch was da. Hab vor einer Minute die Seite besucht. Man muss direkt die Bestellnummer eingeben und nicht Windows 7.

Gerne geschehen Jungs.


----------



## strider11f (15. Juli 2009)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch alle den Gutschein benutzt bei Otto?



 Nö, war zu sehr in Eile, ROFL. Schade 10€ in den Wind geschossen. Aber egal, hauptsache ich hab die Bestellbestätigung.


----------



## Biggstinger87 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: jaja*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf Antwort und gebe die dann hier Preis  Dann müssen sie nicht xmal die selbe Frage beantworten.



Das war genau mein Gedanke, danke ^^


----------



## enemy14123 (15. Juli 2009)

warum gibt es diese Aktion nicht in Österreich???

mfg


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

ja den 10 euro gutschein hab ich auch übersehen..


----------



## LordPaddy (15. Juli 2009)

Nein. hatte auch um kurz nach neun bei Conrad ohne Problem bestellt, da ich keine E-Mail bekommen hab, dort angerufen und die haben nachgeschaut, keine Bestellung vorhanden, wegen severabgeschmiert ect. nix zu machen...
Die hat gesagt, alle die keine E-mail bestätigung haben sind nicht drin!
*******, aber zum Glück noch schnell bei Otto eins bestellt, mit bestätigung


----------



## CHICOLORES (15. Juli 2009)

MSDNAA 4 life

gott bin ich froh das ich da nich mitmachen musste ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

enemy14123 schrieb:


> warum gibt es diese Aktion nicht in Österreich???
> 
> mfg



Ach es gibt sie... man muss nur in Deutschland bestellen und die teilweise hohen Versandkosten zahlen


----------



## Anupius (15. Juli 2009)

Shitt habe den Gutschein auch nicht mitgenommen!


----------



## ILAN12346 (15. Juli 2009)

CHICOLORES schrieb:


> MSDNAA 4 life
> 
> gott bin ich froh das ich da nich mitmachen musste ^^


 

xD hat mein chef auch gesagt.

;3 hab ne Ultimate serial bekommen 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Biggstinger87 (15. Juli 2009)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> xD hat mein chef auch gesagt.
> 
> ;3 hab ne Ultimate serial bekommen
> 
> MFG ILAN12346



Glaub ich nicht, schick mal ein Beweisphoto per PN


----------



## Player007 (15. Juli 2009)

Jap hab auch den Gutschein benutzt 
So geil hier heute ^^
10€ gespart ftw 

Gruß


----------



## ILAN12346 (15. Juli 2009)

Biggstinger87 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, schick mal ein Beweisphoto per PN


 

ich ret ja von der serial^^

blatt mit großer zahl drauf^^

da mach ich KEIN photo von 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

CHICOLORES schrieb:


> MSDNAA 4 life
> 
> gott bin ich froh das ich da nich mitmachen musste ^^



Signed, eine zweite Lizenz werd ich mir dann auch über MSDNAA "ordern". 
Wer mit dem Begriff noch nichts anfängt, kann mal hier vorbei schauen: Microsoft-Bildungsportal - Produkte und Lizenzen

Allerdings wirds wohl wieder ne Ecke dauern, bis es im Pool auftaucht 



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> xD hat mein chef auch gesagt.
> 
> ;3 hab ne Ultimate serial bekommen



Dann hast du aber maximal eine RC Ultimate Serial bekommen, oder? Noch gibts Windows 7 Release nämlich noch nicht im MSDNAA


----------



## ILAN12346 (15. Juli 2009)

öhhm, KP!?!??!?

.__. chef hat gesagt us richtiger serial 

naja bis 22.ok. is ja noch hin^^

MFG ILAN12346 .__.


----------



## Arjuna114 (15. Juli 2009)

So an alle BErliner die noch kein Windows 7 Home Premium bekommen haben.

Bei *Saturn-Europacenter* gibt es noch ca. 30-50 Stück. Da war nciht soviel los und da müssten noch bis ca. 16 Uhr welche verfügbar sein.

 hf & Gl


----------



## Shady (15. Juli 2009)

Boah, hier is ja der Teufel los... Hat sich seit heut früh einiges getan...
Wer hat noch ma gesagt es ist best. erst nach 2-3 Tagen alles weg? 
Hab meine Kopie bekommen, zum Glück.

BTW: MSDNAA ist 'ne feine Sache... Nur kagge, das bei uns die iwie nich verlängert haben un wir deswegen keine aktuelleren Lizenzen bekommen... grml..
Werd mir dann, nach Release, noch eine Ultimate SB kaufen. Die Home Premium Vorbestellung liegt grad schon schön neben mir.  Hab echt Glück  gehabt eine zu bekommen


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

An alle die Online keinen Win 7 Home Premium mehr gekriegt haben:

Bei Otto gibt es noch reichlich!!
OTTO - Betriebsystem, Microsoft, »Windows® 7 Home Premium«: Hide_Windows7 / Hideout

wann wird win7 eigentlich bei uns ankommen?


----------



## ILAN12346 (15. Juli 2009)

"lieferbar bis Ende Oktober" steht da bei otto^^

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Cheater (15. Juli 2009)

Oh mann nach meiner 3 Stündigen Tour guer durch alle MM und Saturn's in Berlin hab ich dann doch noch letztendlich 2 am Alex gekriegt. Musste mich leider 2 mal anstellen, da mir die Tante nur eine Lizenz verkaufen wollte... Naja ich bin nur froh, das ich jetzt son Ding mit nem Coupon habe 

Ich hoffe ihr kriegt auch noch welche


----------



## willowman (15. Juli 2009)

So, hatte auch Glück bei Otto 

Jedoch sind die Server echt am Limit, hab noch die Meldung bekommen:

>Aus technischen Gründen konnte Ihre Bestellung leider nicht online ausgeführt werden. Ihre Bestellung ist aber nicht verloren gegangen. Wir haben sie zur manuellen Erfassung weitergeleitet.<

Viel Glück an alle die noch dabei sind!!

PS: Lieferbar bis ende oktober... hm, mal schauen =PP ansonsten: Shit happens.


----------



## s0niC (15. Juli 2009)

...-vielleicht steht die Frage schon in irgendeinen Thread ( sind ja mittlerweile glaub ich 3 Stück )...-wie ist das mit der 32/64Bit Version? Sind beide auf einem Datenträger?...-oder muss mich da noch jemand anrufen ( und 1.000.000.001 andere ) welche Version sie haben wollen?


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

enemy14123 schrieb:


> warum gibt es diese Aktion nicht in Österreich???
> 
> mfg




Damit zeigt MS, wie ******** sie AT finden.


----------



## CHICOLORES (15. Juli 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Boah, hier is ja der Teufel los... Hat sich seit heut früh einiges getan...
> Wer hat noch ma gesagt es ist best. erst nach 2-3 Tagen alles weg?
> Hab meine Kopie bekommen, zum Glück.
> 
> ...



unkreativ?

ganz einfach:

nach der ausbildung bei der firma bleiben und dadurch dann weiter MSDNAA Lizenzen einheimsen

oder wie ich:

Berufsschullehrer werden und drauf schaun das die schule auch n MSDNAA hat ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Damit zeigt MS, wie ******** sie AT finden.



Man kann auch bei uns hier welche kaufen... Bei Amazon zb, wenn man den Glück hatte...


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> ...-vielleicht steht die Frage schon in irgendeinen Thread ( sind ja mittlerweile glaub ich 3 Stück )...-wie ist das mit der 32/64Bit Version? Sind beide auf einem Datenträger?...-oder muss mich da noch jemand anrufen ( und 1.000.000.001 andere ) welche Version sie haben wollen?



Also es werden beide Versionen mitgeliefert, jeweils auf einer DVD. Also keine Sorge - Quelle: Gamestar


----------



## Shady (15. Juli 2009)

CHICOLORES schrieb:


> unkreativ?
> 
> ganz einfach:
> 
> ...



Is ja bei uns die Schule. Die Wollen die Lizenz aktualisieren, allerdings erst so in 2 Jahren... Echt zum kotzen. Egal, hab meine Home Premium. Ultimate dann im Oktober


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Tja, da anscheindend die Conrad-Bestellung nicht durchging und ich bei amazon immer noch befürchte, dass die wieder stornieren...
was tun? Auch noch bei Otto bestellen?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2009)

Beim Otto bestellt, einwandfrei, zumindest noch vor einer dreiviertel Stunde. Bestätigung ist auch schon im Email fach.

Ich bin glücklich.


----------



## s0niC (15. Juli 2009)

Danke an steff456! Das passt ja, besser als bei Vista wo ich mir noch extra ne 64bit Version kaufen musste, da das Umtauschprogramm von 32bit auf 64bit gestoppt wurde.


----------



## Cheater (15. Juli 2009)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Tja, da anscheindend die Conrad-Bestellung nicht durchging und ich bei amazon immer noch befürchte, dass die wieder stornieren...
> was tun? Auch noch bei Otto bestellen?


 

kann aufjedenfall nicht schaden


----------



## Becksq9 (15. Juli 2009)

LOL!! Habs gerade bei OTTO bestellt

hab nur 45.94 € bezahlt 

Warenwert         : 49.99 Euro
Versandkosten     : 5.95 Euro
Gutschein         : -10.00 Euro
______________________________________________________
Summe             : 45.94 Euro

*Bis zum 15.07.2009 schenkt Otto jedem Nutzer 10€ als Sonderaktion!*


----------



## triddan (15. Juli 2009)

so, hab bei otto bestellt, und noch n 10€ gutschein eingelöst (code 82000).
jetzt kommt es auch hoffentlich am 22. oktober...
bestellbestätigung liegt hier ausgedruckt.
also win 7 für insgesamt 45,94€ incl. versand.


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

ich finds lustig^^ alles bricht zusammen weils windows 7 zum preis von sims 3 gibt xDDD
find ich aber weniger toll das die jetzt den ie nicht mitliefern -.-

/edit
ich sag ja, bei otto gibbets noch reichlich


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl ned los, alle viele hier mit Otto und Neckermann in den Allerwertesten beißen werden...


----------



## Cheater (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl ned los, alle viele hier mit Otto und Neckermann in den Allerwertesten beißen werden...


 Ich kann mir eigentlich auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es ausgerechnet bei Otto so übermäßig viele geben soll...


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl ned los, alle viele hier mit Otto und Neckermann in den Allerwertesten beißen werden...



komischweise kriegen wir aber alle bestell bestätigungen


----------



## willowman (15. Juli 2009)

möglich slipknot79, aber dann heißts halt einfach: shit happens =P
Dann kauf ich mir später die SB version, sollte auch auf dem selben preisniveau liegen...


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

Bestellbestätigungen sind ja auch noch lange kein Kaufvertragt  Der kommt - wie schon geschrieben wurde - erst mit Lieferung zustande. Also mal abwarten.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Juli 2009)

des ist echt schon alles ausverkauft, hammer. und dann meckert die welt wie schlecht windows ist. aber am vorverkauf die theken leerräumen tztztztztz.
ich hab keins mehr bekommen, aber ich will ja eh die ultimate haben 

ps: otto iss auch leer


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Ist das alles ein Mist...
Ich kann doch jetzt nicht überall bestellen mit der Hoffnung, dass ich eins von denen erhalte!


----------



## joraku (15. Juli 2009)

Nö, gibt nichts mehr. Bei mir im Warenkobr steht: Artikel ausverkauft.


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

wie otto ist leer?
dann hab ich ja wirklich einen win 7 ergattert *keksfreu*


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Jupp, steht bei mir auch.


----------



## FragX (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ne Frage, hab jetzt bei Otto Vorbestellt aber ist das x86 oder x64 was man dann bekommt?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Es wurde glaube ich schon 21241510216 mal gesagt... aber da sind beide Versionen drinnen....


----------



## FragX (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es wurde glaube ich schon 21241510216 mal gesagt... aber da sind beide Versionen drinnen....


Ja sry hab mir da nich viel durchgelesen und wollte nicht lang trödeln das alles weg ist


----------



## Peddaa (15. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob der Vorverkauf in einigen Mediamärkten erst am Freitag beginnt? 
Meine Mutter sagte das gegrade am Telefon.


----------



## darkfabel (15. Juli 2009)

Habe bei mir im media markt angerufen die haben keine !!!!

Dann bin ich auf diese seite gestoßen dirt gibt es noch welche:

Windows 7 vorbestellen


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

hab verpennt den gutschein einzulösen ich hirn , ob der noch gilt falls die rechnung erst sept/okt kommt und dieser ja nur bis ende juli gilt


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

@ da oben xD

BEI OTTO GIBT ES KEINE WINDOWS 7 MEHR


----------



## Peddaa (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Euronics könnte es auch noch welche geben. Stand bis gerade nichts davon, dass es ausverkauft ist.
Ist im Moment aber schwer aufzurufen.


----------



## El-Hanfo (15. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich wirds etwas mit meiner Bestellung.
Das wäre immerhin mein erstes Retailwindows


----------



## joraku (15. Juli 2009)

Mal eine dumme Frage: Kann es sein, das man bei Otto noch bestellen kann, obwohl da schon rot und Fett steht, das der Artikel ausverkauft ist?


----------



## Ripcord (15. Juli 2009)

Bei OTTO steht jedenfalls nix von ausverkauft (oder ich bin blind), leider steht auch nirgends ob es die 32 o. 64 bit version ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Scroll mal nen bisl hoch, das mit x64 und x86 wurde bereits oft genug beantwortet...


----------



## Player007 (15. Juli 2009)

IN DEN OEM´s IST EINE 32BIT DVD UND EINE 64BIT DVD ENTHALTEN, WEIL ES DIE VOLLVERSION IST. 
BEI SYSTEMBUILDER VERSIONEN MUSS  MAN VOR DEM KAUF ZWISCHEN 32BIT UND 64BIT ENTSCHEIDEN.


----------



## Ripcord (15. Juli 2009)

Meine Schuld  Wusste ich nicht.

Gleich mal bestellen oder am besten gleich 2.

Edit:
Toll, erst nachdem ich den Artikel im Warenkorb hatte stand da das es ausverkauft ist. **** versandhäuser


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

im warenkorb erscheint daß es ausverkauft ist.....also otto ist auch ende


*Hinweis:*


Problem bei mindestens einer Artikelposition, bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Warenkorb!

*Betriebsystem, Microsoft, »Windows® 7 Home Premium«*
http://www.otto.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP...OttoDe&ls=0&BundleID=ADV_AAABaK0AAAEimixNPHjM

                              Nr. 37149188, (€ 49,99 / Stück)                     
  leider ausverkauft


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ists überall im Internet ausverkauft, bei ATELCO gibts glaub ich noch welche, aber die unfähigen Hotline-Mitarbeiter können mir nicht mal sagen, ob noch welche in meinem Laden sind, oder ob alle weg sind.

Da hilft nur hinfahren und schauen, sofern man keins ergattert hat


----------



## Peddaa (15. Juli 2009)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Jetzt ists überall im Internet ausverkauft, bei ATELCO gibts glaub ich noch welche, aber die unfähigen Hotline-Mitarbeiter können mir nicht mal sagen, ob noch welche in meinem Laden sind, oder ob alle weg sind.
> 
> Da hilft nur hinfahren und schauen, sofern man keins ergattert hat


Vielleicht mal direkt im Laden anrufen und fragen.


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Jetzt ists überall im Internet ausverkauft, bei ATELCO gibts glaub ich noch welche, aber die unfähigen Hotline-Mitarbeiter können mir nicht mal sagen, ob noch welche in meinem Laden sind, oder ob alle weg sind.
> 
> Da hilft nur hinfahren und schauen, sofern man keins ergattert hat




also mir konnte die hotline helfen. hab dort (wiesbaden noch eines bekommen, aber 2,5 std her)

die haben ein kontingent von bundesweit 450 die denke ich mal zentral verwaltet werden.


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

biggiman schrieb:


> also mir konnte die hotline helfen. hab dort (wiesbaden noch eines bekommen, aber 2,5 std her)
> 
> die haben ein kontingent von bundesweit 450 die denke ich mal zentral verwaltet werden.



Komme auch aus Wiesbaden und die Hotline-Frau sagte, sie hätte keine Daten über die Verkäufe.. naja, ich hab meine Versionen


----------



## Hünerhabicht (15. Juli 2009)

Hallöle 

also eins weiss ich ... selbst in einem Berliner Media Markt hatten die grade mal 15 STK bekommen , ich war einer der glücklichen , aber der Abteilungseilter is ja auch mein Bruder ... 

MFG und viel Glück !


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab ebend mit einer Saturnmitarbeiterin in meiner Nähe telefoniert und die hat mir gesagt das es in Deutschland *nur* 7.500 Vorbestellerpacks gibt.


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

meinst du bei Saturn oder generell?

Weil in der Std, wo es bei OTTO ging, sind mindestens 10000 verkauft worden.


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

mal ne andere frage ... kann man von der rc1 auf die richtige version dann umsteigen?`dann würd ich mir die rc heute schon installen


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

na wenn man da den preisunterschied zur uvp von ca 120 euronen rechnet
70€ * 7500 = 525000€ hat ms daüfr doch sehr viel presse bekommen. ich denke soviel kostet 1-2 Seiten Werbung in der BILD-Zeitung oder einer großen Tageszeitung budesweit oder?


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

Steff456 schrieb:


> meinst du bei Saturn oder *generell*?
> 
> Weil in der Std, wo es bei OTTO ging, sind mindestens 10000 verkauft worden.



*Generell *und die MM bzw. Saturn Mitarbeiterinnen haben mir außerdem gesagt das sie keine Vorbestellerpacks mehr von M$ in den nächsten Tagen nach geliefert bekommen. 

Edit: K&M Elektronik AG (Hannover) habe ich auch angerufen (ausverkauft).


----------



## hempsmoker (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn man jetzt nur ne 32-bit Version bekommen hat weil die 64-bit alle vergriffen waren, könnte man doch, sobald es regulär in den Laden kommt, diese einfach umtauschen oder?


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Juli 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt nur ne 32-bit Version bekommen hat weil die 64-bit alle vergriffen waren, könnte man doch, sobald es regulär in den Laden kommt, diese einfach umtauschen oder?


autsch, bitte scroll doch mal n bisschen hoch


----------



## Cheater (15. Juli 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt nur ne 32-bit Version bekommen hat weil die 64-bit alle vergriffen waren, könnte man doch, sobald es regulär in den Laden kommt, diese einfach umtauschen oder?


 

ZUM LETZTEN MAL: IN DIESER VORBESTELL AKTION KRIEGT MAN NE RETAIL PACKUNG. DA SIND BEIDE DRIN!

Mensch Mensch Mensch, das Thema hatten wir schon 1000 mal...


----------



## Steff456 (15. Juli 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> *Generell *und die MM bzw. Saturn Mitarbeiterinnen haben mir außerdem gesagt das sie keine Vorbestellerpacks mehr von M$ in den nächsten Tagen nach geliefert bekommen.



Hmm, aber viele sagen, sie hätten 3 oder mehr.. Also irgendeine Info kann da nicht stimmen!


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

so hab was davon gelesen, daß bei neckermann noch was geht evtl anrufen, soll auf der seite nicht sichtbar sein.


----------



## drWatson (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab heut morgen glei bei Saturn eine Version geholt!
...ich nehmen mal an Saturn - Deutschland hat 7500 STk.

2 Minuten nach 9 warn die Versionen im MediaMarkt ausverkauft... -.-
..aber Saturn hatte n bissl mehr! 



> 70€ * 7500 = 525000€ hat ms daüfr doch sehr viel presse bekommen. ich denke soviel kostet 1-2 Seiten Werbung in der BILD-Zeitung oder einer großen Tageszeitung budesweit oder?


Für Microsoft hat sich das richtig gelohnt - mehr Publicity geht nich!


----------



## Hünerhabicht (15. Juli 2009)

Naja bei dem Preis von so nem schlappen Taler @50 Euro is das auch echt ein Schnäppchen , kein Wunder das es so schnell ausverkauft ist .

Und ich bin echt froh das ich das gemacht habe , obwohl ich mit meinem XP super zufrieden bin ....

 ... ich freue mich auf Windows 7 und hoffe das es besser läuft als Vista wo es neu war , jetzt läuft es ja ohne Probs mit dem SP2 .

Ganz ehrlich wenn ich Vista haben würde hätte ich mir es nicht gekauft sondern nochn Jährchen gewartet .


MFG


----------



## hempsmoker (15. Juli 2009)

Entschuldigung bitte! Hab ich mir ja schon fast gedacht, dass das schon irgendwo steht, aber durch den aktuellen Anlass, dass man sich ziemlich beeilen muss um noch eine zu kriegen, dachte ich mir, dass ich mit ner direkten Frage schneller weg komme . Trotzdem danke danke *voreuchverbeug* dass ich trotzdem ne Antwort bekommen hab . 

Ich hab mir grad eins bei Neckermann telefonisch bestellt: 018055414 da gabs noch welche, aber ohne garantie!


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

also auf die neckermann seite

neckermann.de Online Shop

dann in der maske best.nr. direkt eingeben!!!

best.nr                  farbe        größe          menge
6409/278                  1              1                 1      


dann warenkorb hinzufügen


----------



## Feediator (15. Juli 2009)

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium E (PC): Amazon.co.uk: Software

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...p=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=B002DUCMTC


----------



## biggiman (15. Juli 2009)

hehe ich spammer hier der direktlink:

neckermann.de | Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (Vollversion)


----------



## darkfabel (15. Juli 2009)

```

```
zum glück habe ich noch eins bei otto bekommen !!!


----------



## clemi14 (15. Juli 2009)

Hab wahrscheinlich die letzte in ganz Leipzig bekommen!  *puh*

Dafür muss ich K&M aber mal loben!  Danke

Ich find es beschissen, dass manche bis zu 5 Stück kaufen konnten! :O
nunja wer es brauch!

baii


PS.: Glaube online nur noch bei nechermann!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (15. Juli 2009)

Es ist eigentlich nur ein netter Werbegag, sonst nicht. Heute früh, 10.20 Uhr im Saturn: ausverkauft. 250 Meter weiter und 10 Minuten später im Media-Markt: ausverkauft. WTF? Grade aufgemacht und schon alle? Wie geht das überhaupt?


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Entschuldigung bitte! Hab ich mir ja schon fast gedacht, dass das schon irgendwo steht, aber durch den aktuellen Anlass, dass man sich ziemlich beeilen muss um noch eine zu kriegen, dachte ich mir, dass ich mit ner direkten Frage schneller weg komme . Trotzdem danke danke *voreuchverbeug* dass ich trotzdem ne Antwort bekommen hab .
> 
> Ich hab mir grad eins bei Neckermann telefonisch bestellt: 018055414 da gabs noch welche, aber ohne garantie!



Ich hab angerufen und hab 2 bestellt. 
Die Lieferzeit beträgt aber 4 -6 Wochen


----------



## Lobo666 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch noch ein bei OTTO bekommen, auch wenn die eMail mit etwas verspätung kam...
Leider habe ich zu spät gesehen, dass man mit einem Gutschein 10 € sparen kann


----------



## Countdown (15. Juli 2009)

Du kriegst dein Windows 7 erst im Oktober und nicht in 4-6 Wochen.


----------



## Feediator (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr wisst aber schon dass man auf amazon.co.uk auch die Professional vorbestellen kann:

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional E (PC): Amazon.co.uk: Software


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Ich hab angerufen und hab 2 bestellt.
> Die Lieferzeit beträgt aber 4 -6 Wochen


 

äh..logisch weil du ja VORbestellst..ist im oktober soweit O_O


----------



## strider11f (15. Juli 2009)

Bin mal gespannt ob MS da noch mal ein paar 10000 Exemplare rausläßt. Immerhin habe sie ja schon mal festgestellt das die Aktion hier "zu gut" lief und hier jetzt reichlich "angefressene" Kunden rumlaufen. Ob sie die alle verärgern wollen?


----------



## Nunuhainz (15. Juli 2009)

biggiman schrieb:


> hehe ich spammer hier der direktlink:
> 
> neckermann.de | Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (Vollversion)


 
ich hab grad da noch eins bestellen können! Wenn das klappt, dann bist du der Größte! *g*


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade mal spaßeshalber bei eBay reingeschaut...da sind schon die ersten Auktionen drin ! 

Ich finde das total asozial, sich möglichst viele Lizenzen zu bestellen und die Server lahmzulegen, nur um die Lizenzen dann möglichst teuer weiterzuverkaufen ! 

Ich selbst konnte meine eine (!), für mich selbst gedachte Lizenz nur mit viel herumtelefonieren ergattern, und einige Personen stellen bei eBay tw. zwei und mehr Lizenzen rein...


----------



## Henninges (15. Juli 2009)

öhm,...habe eben auch bei neckermann.de vorbestellt...allerdings sehe ich gerade das da nix von 32/64 bit steht...welche bekomme ich dann im oktober ??


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

Auch neckermann hat nix mehr neckermann_news (neckermann_news) on Twitter

Nachträglioch wird noch storniert


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Juli 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> öhm,...habe eben auch bei neckermann.de vorbestellt...allerdings sehe ich gerade das da nix von 32/64 bit steht...welche bekomme ich dann im oktober ??


 
Nochmal die Frage und ich sprenge das Forum.


----------



## Lobo666 (15. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal spaßeshalber bei eBay reingeschaut...da sind schon die ersten Auktionen drin !
> 
> Ich finde das total asozial, sich möglichst viele Lizenzen zu bestellen und die Server lahmzulegen, nur um die Lizenzen dann möglichst teuer weiterzuverkaufen !
> 
> Ich selbst konnte meine eine (!), für mich selbst gedachte Lizenz nur mit viel herumtelefonieren ergattern, und einige Personen stellen bei eBay tw. zwei und mehr Lizenzen rein...


 
Ja, so etwas ist wirklich schwach! Das ist genau so wie mit Konzertkarten. Der wahre Fan geht leer aus.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. Juli 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> öhm,...habe eben auch bei neckermann.de vorbestellt...allerdings sehe ich gerade das da nix von 32/64 bit steht...welche bekomme ich dann im oktober ??


 
laut der allgemeinen Meinung hier, sind dann beide drin. So hab ichs zumindest verstanden


----------



## Lunartec (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habs auch grad gesehn.

Es ist eine Schande das ausgerechnet die Leute eine Pre Order Version erhielten die sei jetzt weiterverticken über Ebay, andererseits ists natürlcih Alltag bei Ebay.

Hoffentlich werden die Gebote schön niedrig bleiben  das wünsch ich denen die es dort verkaufen und noch 5 zuhause haben.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> öhm,...habe eben auch bei neckermann.de vorbestellt...allerdings sehe ich gerade das da nix von 32/64 bit steht...welche bekomme ich dann im oktober ??



Beide, nun zum 1654561548151986569 mal


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

Countdown schrieb:


> Du kriegst dein Windows 7 erst im Oktober und nicht in 4-6 Wochen.



Vielleicht kriege ich Windows 7 früher ?


----------



## Lunartec (15. Juli 2009)

Keine Angst irgendwann wissen wir schon welche Version wir kriegen.

Ich frag mich eher ob ich wenns beide sind auch jeweils in 32 und separat nochmal in 64 bit intsallieren darf. 

Das wäre nützlich.


----------



## Henninges (15. Juli 2009)

huch,... sorry community das ich nicht alle 100 post's vorher gelesen habe...aber beide keys auf der packung ?


----------



## mathal84 (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Beide, nun zum 1654561548151986569 mal



und es wird nicht das letzte mal sein  


HOH Bestätigung bekommen, ich lehme mich mal genüsslich zurück und freue mich auf das OS


----------



## Cheater (15. Juli 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> huch,... sorry community das ich nicht alle 100 post's vorher gelesen habe...aber beide keys auf der packung ?



Der Key entscheidet nur über Home Premium/Ultimate/whatever, die DVD über 32/64. Daher ein Key


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Auch neckermann hat nix mehr neckermann_news (neckermann_news) on Twitter
> 
> Nachträglioch wird noch storniert



"Sorry, Win7 ist schon seit kurz nach 9 ausverkauft & nachträgliche Bestellungen werden storniert werden müssen."

So ein sch... 

edit: es stimmt nicht, habe ebend nochmal extra bei Neckermann angerufen und der Mitarbeiter hat mir versichert das ich 2xWindows 7 für je 50 € bekomme.
Außerdem kann ich laut dem Neckermann Miterarbeiter Windows 7 schon im August installieren.


----------



## Obiwank3nobi (15. Juli 2009)

Hab mir gerade bei Satur in Kaiserslatuern geholt
Also falss jemand ES nicht bekommen hat und er net so weit von Kaiserslautern wohnt die haben noch an die 50 Stück und es sihet danach aus das die heute alle vk werden


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Beide, nun zum 1654561548151986569 mal



Naja, oder gar keine, falls die Bestellung bei Neckermann storniert wird...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

man man, 10 Seiten in einer Stunde. 
Hat jetzt schon jeder eins gekriegt?
Ich habe bei Otto geguckt, bin aber nicht fünsig geworden.
Hat einer einen Direktlink oder sind bei Otto schon alle weg?


----------



## seeker (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin bei amazon auch nicht durchgekommen - bin schnell auf alternate ausgewichen und hatte da 20 tabs auf .. bei einem bin ich mit zig-fehlermeldungen trotzdem durchgekommen und habe die bestellbestätigung per email. direkt vorkasse überwiesen, sonst wird die vorbestellung hinfällig  ... muss nur noch der postmann klingeln, wenns draussen ist


----------



## Feediator (15. Juli 2009)

Zum Glück gibts MediaMarkt. Am Freitag soll Gerüchten zu Folge um 10 Uhr eine neue Vorverkaufsaktion starten.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat einer einen Direktlink oder sind bei Otto schon alle weg?



Sind glaube ich schon alle weg.


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Juli 2009)

Ist das jetzt der Vollwertige windows 7 

keine abschnitte ?

kake ich war mit meine monitor beschäftigt hab alles verpasst

ich geh mich mal bei microsoft beschweren


Ich wette manche leute haben direkt 10 stück gekauft .

jede person sollte ausweis vorzeigen und nur eine bekommen .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Weils einfach assozial ist gegenüber anderen die auch eine Version haben möchten. Könnt euch jetzt aufregen wie Ihr wollt ist meine Meinung und mit der bin ich sicher nicht alleine.





Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt der Vollwertige windows 7
> 
> keine abschnitte ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe für meine Freunde 3 gekauft, die sind leider mit Arbeiten beschäftigt und können  nicht bestellen. Von daher isses doch egal ob ich nun für sie mehrere bestelle oder sie einzeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Feediator schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts MediaMarkt. Am Freitag soll Gerüchten zu Folge um 10 Uhr eine neue Vorverkaufsaktion starten.


 
Echt?
Media Markt ist bei mir nicht weit weg, könnte ich hinfahren.
Kannst du das irgendwo bestätigen?



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt der Vollwertige windows 7
> 
> keine abschnitte ?
> 
> ...


 
Nö, ist eine Vollversion.
Und ja, ich habe es bei 20 Läden bestellt. 
Aber noch von keinem eine Bestätigung. 
Ich glaube, ich kriegs nicht mehr.


----------



## mycel-x (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habs ca.um 8.00 Uhr direkt beim Microsoft Store bestellt und hatte bis auf einige Wartezeit durch Serverüberlastung keine Probleme.Glück gehabt?!


----------



## jadefalke3012 (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich habe für meine Freunde 3 gekauft, die sind leider mit Arbeiten beschäftigt und können  nicht bestellen. Von daher isses doch egal ob ich nun für sie mehrere bestelle oder sie einzeln



Es geht darum das es Dödel gibt die sich mehrere kaufen und dann wieder bei Ebay für mehr Geld verkaufen.
Hab da grade mal geguckt und manche liegen bei 66 euro + versandt.

Das ist nicht lustig und überhaupt nicht fair.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

jadefalke3012 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht lustig und überhaupt nicht fair.



Ihr seid doch nur eingeschnappt weil ihr selbst nicht genug bekommen habt um sie dann bei ebay um 120 zu verkaufen.....


----------



## jadefalke3012 (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch nur eingeschnappt weil ihr selbst nicht genug bekommen habt um sie dann bei ebay um 120 zu verkaufen.....



Nö, ich hatte ja noch Glück. 
Und so muss ich mich nicht bereichern.


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (15. Juli 2009)

Hi

Nachdem AMAZON und Alternate mir nur 1 SYSTEM verkaufen wollten, hab ich es im MakroMarkt versucht und - ich konnte 2 Exemplare (pro Stück für 49,- € )  erwerben. Auf Anfrage sagte man mir, eigentlich möchte MS max. nur 3 Exemplare pro Kunde. Der Makromarkt hätte mir sogar mehr verkauft. Sie hatten, laut Verkäufer, 3000 Stück zugeteilt bekommen. Man sagte, sie hatten kaum Nachfrage in den letzten Tagen. 
Denke da kommt noch mal sowas. Der Ansturm füllt die MS Kassen ordentlich. Wer bisher keine Version kaufen konnte -  eine SB Version wird wohl auch davon den Handel erreichen. Oder? Was denkt Ihr?

fg HOPELESS2ME


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

jadefalke3012 schrieb:


> Es geht darum das es Dödel gibt die sich mehrere kaufen und dann wieder bei Ebay für mehr Geld verkaufen.
> Hab da grade mal geguckt und manche liegen bei 66 euro + versandt.
> 
> Das ist nicht lustig und überhaupt nicht fair.


 
Tja, so ist es aber, damit muss man leben.
Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Media Markt Mitarbeiten die DVDs für Freunde zurück gelegt haben oder über andere selbst welche kriegen.

Mit sowas wird immer Schmu gemacht, kann man nichts gegen machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch nur eingeschnappt weil ihr selbst nicht genug bekommen habt um sie dann bei ebay um 120 zu verkaufen.....



so siehts aus, sorry aber jeder wusste das es heißt "wer zuerst kommt....", der Käufer kann damit machen was er will, da ist nix unfair. Unfair sind diejenigen, welche schon GESTERN!!! welche durch "Kontakte" erhalten haben


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

geil
ich frag bei otto nach ob ich den wirklich gekriegt habe und die legen einfach auf O.o

edit//
also nochma gefragt ich krieg meinen =D


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch nur eingeschnappt weil ihr selbst nicht genug bekommen habt um sie dann bei ebay um 120 zu verkaufen.....



Nein, das ist einfach asozial und unfair anderen gegenüber, die leer ausgehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist einfach asozial und unfair anderen gegenüber, die leer ausgehen



nö isses nich


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist einfach asozial und unfair anderen gegenüber, die leer ausgehen



Gehörst du denen die keine bekommen haben?
Das ist/war ne Sonderaktion und da nimmt meistens jeder so viel wie er bekommen kann


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Juli 2009)

> Zitat von *Saab-FAN*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jump ´n run!!!


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

Ist es auch unfair gegenüber meinen Mitspielern wenn ich im Lotto gewinne?
Ich denke nicht  


Es war klar dass so oder so nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl auf den Markt kommt und diese dann bei weitem nicht für alle reicht. Wenn ein Kontingent für alle vorgesehen ist und dann durch Mehrfachkauf Leuten etwas weggeschnappt wird ist das vllt unfair. So aber keines Falls. Ich hab absolut nix gegen die 3er-Pack-Besteller. Jeder darf doch machen was er will, solange er keinen gewerblichen Nutzen daraus zieht?! Und wie es so schön heißt: wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst  Ich hab btw 1 Win7 bestellt, nur so zur Info.

In dem Fall müsst ihr Euch wohl bei den Händlern und M$ beschweren, die mit 3 Stk/Kunde die Grundlage geschaffen haben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Juli 2009)

Gibt es Windows 7 noch irgendwo für 49,99€ ?


----------



## s0niC (15. Juli 2009)

Hab heut morgen eins bei OTTO bestellt und Nachmittag noch eins für mein Kumpel bei Neckermann. In beiden Onlinekonton stehen sie als bestellt drin und halt mich Lieferzeit von 7 Wochen oder so...

...-nun die Frage, sind die Angebote bindend?, hab ich die beiden OS jetzt sicher oder können die meine Bestellunf wegen Überbuchung oder so stornieren?...-solltw ich lieber nen Screenshot machen, für eventuell verschwundene Bestellungen?

Thx


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist einfach asozial und unfair anderen gegenüber, die leer ausgehen


 
und was willst du dagegen machen?
Wer zuerst bestellt, mahlt halt auch zuerst.
Du hättests in der Nacht ja auch schon bestellen können.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gehörst du denen die keine bekommen haben?
> Das ist/war ne Sonderaktion und da nimmt meistens jeder so viel wie er bekommen kann



Ich habe zum Glück durch viel Telefonieren noch *ein* Exemplar (für mich alleine) ergattern können.

Dieses Weiterverkaufen mit Windows 7 ist genauso ******* wie das Weiterverkaufen von Fußball- oder Konzertkarten !

Immer nur an sich selbst, den persönlichen maximalen Vorteil und nicht an andere denken...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Mann muss halt schauen wo man bleibt 
^^


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Glück durch viel Telefonieren noch *ein* Exemplar (für mich alleine) ergattern können.
> 
> Dieses Weiterverkaufen mit Windows 7 ist genauso ******* wie das Weiterverkaufen von Fußball- oder Konzertkarten !
> 
> Immer nur an sich selbst, den persönlichen maximalen Vorteil und nicht an andere denken...



Diese Leute haben aber begriffen das man so leicht an Geld kommt, also, warum denn nicht?

*win 7 hab und keksfreu*


----------



## Loki2643 (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> nö isses nich


  Und was ist z.B. mit denen, die, um sich dieses OS überhaupt leisten zu können, auf diese Möglichkeit angewiesen wären? Es wäre nur gerecht, wenn denen diese Möglichkeit nicht durch Hamsterkäufe anderer usw. nicht annähernd gänzlich genommen worden wäre. Und man darf auch nicht verlangen (wie jetzt sicherlich einige argumentieren würden), dass die ja "zur Sekunde der Veräußerung" der Vorbestellungskontingente hätten bestellen sollen...


----------



## Nighty101 (15. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, habe ja heute morgen um 0.15 uhr bei Notebookbilliger.de bestellt und jetzt auch die Bestätigung.... Ohne einen Lagg 

Ich bin happy^^


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Loki2643 schrieb:


> Und was ist z.B. mit denen, die, um sich dieses OS überhaupt leisten zu können, auf diese Möglichkeit angewiesen wären?



Was wäre wenn es diese Aktion nie gegeben hätte? Was hätten die dann gemacht? 
Aja klar, die hätten ich 7 dann bestimmt irgendwo runterge*****


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

ich mag dieses gierschlundschaufelverhalten bei tieren  nicht.

jeder weiterverkauf = 1 kunde der leer ausging

man hätte das über eine registrierung an ein exemplar pro kunde binden sollen....


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

Loki2643 schrieb:


> Und was ist z.B. mit denen, die, um sich dieses OS überhaupt leisten zu können, auf diese Möglichkeit angewiesen wären?



Wenn die Aktion speziell dafür gemacht gewesen wäre, würde ich das ja noch einsehen. Aber so ist halt echt "wer zu erst kommt, mahlt zu erst" 
BTW: Es gibt ja auch genug Förderungen, wie z.b. an Schulen/Hochschulen das MSDNAA, die dertiges ermöglichen. Für mich also kein Argument.



s0niC schrieb:


> ...-nun die Frage, sind die Angebote bindend?, hab ich die beiden OS jetzt sicher oder können die meine Bestellunf wegen Überbuchung oder so stornieren?...-solltw ich lieber nen Screenshot machen, für eventuell verschwundene Bestellungen?
> 
> Thx



Nein! Denn noch ist kein Verkaufsvertrag, den der Verkäufer dann zwingend erfüllen muss, zustande gekommen. Das kann also noch jederzeit seitens des Käufers mit einer kleinen Angabe des Grundes (z.b.: Zuviele Bestellungen) gecancelt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Immer nur an sich selbst, den persönlichen maximalen Vorteil und nicht an andere denken...


 
Tja, Menschen eben. 
Wenn ich mehrere bekommen würde, würde ich sie auch gewinnbringend verkaufen, why not?



Loki2643 schrieb:


> Und was ist z.B. mit denen, die, um sich dieses OS überhaupt leisten zu können, auf diese Möglichkeit angewiesen wären? Es wäre nur gerecht, wenn denen diese Möglichkeit nicht durch Hamsterkäufe anderer usw. nicht annähernd gänzlich genommen worden wäre. Und man darf auch nicht verlangen (wie jetzt sicherlich einige argumentieren würden), dass die ja "zur Sekunde der Veräußerung" der Vorbestellungskontingente hätten bestellen sollen...


 
Tja, aber genau darum gehts ja, dann hätte man Chancengleichheit machen sollen, ab 20.00uhr gehts los oder so.
Aber dann würden die meckern, die in der Spätschicht hocken und kein Netz haben.
Man kann es nicht allen Recht machen.


----------



## Cheater (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist doch totaler schwachsinn mit ner registrierung. ich hab auch 2 gekauft, aber eins davon ist für nen bekannten. allerdings wollte mir die verkäuferin bei saturn auch nur eine geben, für die andere musste ich mich an ner anderen kasse nochmal anstellen.

Daran siehst du das es einige schon ernst genommen haben


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Juli 2009)

Ja das war ja wieder klar, dass Microsoft in ganz Deutschland nur 10.000 Lizensen für die verbilligte Version hat. Da ist es kein Wunder, dass die innerhalb von Minuten alle vergriffen sind. War ja auch zu erwarten, dass es nicht 100.000 oder 500.000 sein werden, Microsoft will ja schließlich auch was verdienen. Die ganze Aktion soll eh nur einen Run auslösen. Ich find es außerdem eine Schweinerei, dass man in Deutschland mehr als das Doppelte wie in den USA bezahlen muss. Das ist doch nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

Also auf Neckermann.de gibt es Windows 7 nicht mehr.


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Mann muss halt schauen wo man bleibt
> ^^


 

und weil das alle tun, stehen leute schon um 07.45 brüllend vorm lidl und rennen andere leute mit ihrem einkaufswagen um, vor lauter gier einen brotback zu ergattern.

eh..wenn ich jemals so werden sollte, und diese mentalität die in dem satz da oben so "schön" steht, leben sollte, geb ich mir ne kugel.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Ironie ist ein wundervolles Wort, leider ist es nicht jedem geläufig... schade eigentlich


----------



## s0niC (15. Juli 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Also auf Neckermann.de gibt es Windows 7 nicht mehr.



...-habe das gleiche gehabt und angerufen, die arbeiten wohl an der Homepage und Produkte verschwinden mal. Der CallCenterTelefonKollege meinte das er heut bestimmt schon 60 Exemplare verkauft hat und meine BEstellung hat er dann noch mit durchbekommen ( hoff ich zumindest )


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Cheater schrieb:


> Das ist doch totaler schwachsinn mit ner registrierung. ich hab auch 2 gekauft, aber eins davon ist für nen bekannten. allerdings wollte mir die verkäuferin bei saturn auch nur eine geben, für die andere musste ich mich an ner anderen kasse nochmal anstellen.
> 
> Daran siehst du das es einige schon ernst genommen haben


 
Tja, das zeigt aber auch, dass du eine Menge krimmineller Energie aufgewendet hast, um noch eine zweite DVD zu bekommen.  
Wieso hat dich die Verkäuferin nicht gleich wieder angeschwärzt?


----------



## Loki2643 (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn es diese Aktion nie gegeben hätte? Was hätten die dann gemacht?
> Aja klar, die hätten ich 7 dann bestimmt irgendwo runterge*****


  Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Ich nutze derzeit den RC. Und ich z.B. wäre auf dieses Angebot angewiesen gewesen. Das kann ich jetzt knicken. Angenommen, ich würde nun nach der tatsächlichen Veröffentlichung darauf zurückgreifen, mir die erstbeste Version herunterzuladen: ich hätte es bevorzugt, mir die Originalversion zu kaufen. Mir bleibt jetzt aber keine andere Wahl, als erstmal mit dem RC vorlieb zu nehmen, weil X Leute, ohne darauf angewiesen zu sein, dafür gesorgt haben, dass ich die gebotene Chance, mir das OS vielleicht halbwegs leisten zu können, nicht nutzen konnte...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Wer sich 7 nicht leisten kann sollte bei Vista oder XP bleiben....


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Loki2643 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Argument? Ich nutze derzeit den RC. Und ich z.B. wäre auf dieses Angebot angewiesen gewesen. Das kann ich jetzt knicken. Angenommen, ich würde nun nach der tatsächlichen Veröffentlichung darauf zurückgreifen, mir die erstbeste Version herunterzuladen: ich hätte es bevorzugt, mir die Originalversion zu kaufen. Mir bleibt jetzt aber keine andere Wahl, als erstmal mit dem RC vorlieb zu nehmen, weil X Leute, ohne darauf angewiesen zu sein, dafür gesorgt haben, dass ich die gebotene Chance, mir das OS vielleicht halbwegs leisten zu können, nicht nutzen konnte...


 
Tja, ich habs auch nicht gekriegt, aber dagegen kann man echt nichts machen, das tut mir Leid für dich.


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (15. Juli 2009)

HI

Wer noch auf der Suche ist....

MS  selber hat wohl noch das eine oder andere Exemplar im Angebot. Oder zb der Makromarkt bei mir um die Ecke ( haben laut Telefon noch ca 40 Stück liegen) . K.A ob der MakroMarkt das BetriebsSystem auch im Onlineversand hat. Einfach mal versuchen.  Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## Loki2643 (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer sich 7 nicht leisten kann sollte bei Vista oder XP bleiben....


Wieso? Ist der Besitz eines aktuellen OS nur noch "besser Gestellten" vorbehalten? Sind die besser als andere?


----------



## Tilt (15. Juli 2009)

Bin schnell zur Saturn und hab 2 noch bekommen


----------



## Nerma (15. Juli 2009)

Habe heute Morgen geschlagene 2 Stunden versucht, bei Alternate zu ordern.
Ich habe es tatsächlich sogar geschafft, einmal bis zur Eingabe meiner Kreditkartendaten zu kommen, leider nicht weiter... 

Das war schon sehr frustrierend.

Ich bin dann, aus einem ganz anderen Grund (neues WLAN-Modem) zu einer anderen Kette gegangen (Atelco), und sah dort zufällig die Gutscheine rumliegen.
Der Andrang war laut dem Verkäufer nicht sehr gross, so dass ich noch eins ergattern konnte.
Übrigens: ich wohne in der Stadt mit der Schwebebahn...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

LEUTE das war eine VORBESTELL-Aktion. Wenn ihr nix bekommt habt dann hört auf hier zu flamen, das ist echt schrecklich. Entweder man war schnell genug oder net. Selbst 119€ ist doch ein Hammerpreis, wohlgemerkt für die Vollversion! Die Systembuilder wird sicherlich nochmal günstiger sein


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Loki2643 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist der Besitz eines aktuellen OS nur noch "besser Gestellten" vorbehalten? Sind die besser als andere?



Habe ich das jemals gesagt?! 
Wenn man sich teure Sachen nicht leisten kann dann muss man halt mit dem vorlieb nehmen was man hat oder was man sich leisten kann. Tut mir ja leid das du keines bekommen hast, es ist und bleibt ne Aktion also braucht auch keiner jetzt hier Kriese schieben nur weil er kein 7 bekommen hat. Microsoft hätte auch sagen können, nö wir machen diese Aktion in Europa nicht, was hättest du dann gemacht?...
Ich kann mir auch kein 200€ Windows leisten, bzw will ich das auch gar nicht... Hätte ich heute keines bekommen hätte ich nicht lange rumgemault und wäre solange es geht beim RC geblieben und dann hätte ich eben wieder Vista installiert.


----------



## Citynomad (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass sich der Besuch bei MM lohnt. Hab um 15 Uhr noch 2 malim MM Freiburg kaufen können (n Kumpel hat für das 2. Mal hergehalten)...
Allerdings hatten auch die danach nur noch 10 Stück. Der Mitarbeiter berichtete von einer 100m langen Schlange heute früh und dass die DInger weggingen wie warme Semmeln.

Also wer's noch nicht hat einfach fix bei MM anrufen und eins zurücklegen lassen und sofort abholen.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> ...-habe das gleiche gehabt und angerufen, die arbeiten wohl an der Homepage und Produkte verschwinden mal. Der CallCenterTelefonKollege meinte das er heut bestimmt schon 60 Exemplare verkauft hat und meine BEstellung hat er dann noch mit durchbekommen ( hoff ich zumindest )


Und wann hattest du angerufen bei Neckermann?

Ich habe um 15 Uhr 2x Win7 (telefonisch) bestellt per Nachnahme


----------



## Cheater (15. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, das zeigt aber auch, dass du eine Menge krimmineller Energie aufgewendet hast, um noch eine zweite DVD zu bekommen.
> Wieso hat dich die Verkäuferin nicht gleich wieder angeschwärzt?


 
 ich hab mich extra an ne andere kasse angestellt *bin ich böse* allerdings hab ich es dann erst noch probiert bei MM eine zu kriegen, aber die hatten keine mehr...


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juli 2009)

http://emea.microsoftstore.com/DE/Microsoft/Windows/Windows-7/?WT.mc_id=GermanyMSCOM_Win7Offer


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Windows 7 Home Premium *E* und Windows 7 Home Premium *N*?


----------



## Loki2643 (15. Juli 2009)

Dass 119€ als Hammerpreis gelten soll, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, wenn man zu viel Geld hat. Das wäre etwa die Häfte dessen, was ich im Monat zum Leben habe...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Das N bedeutet glaub ich das da neben dem Internet Explorer auch der Windows Media Player fehlt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

Loki2643 schrieb:


> Dass 119€ als Hammerpreis gelten soll, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, wenn man zu viel Geld hat. Das wäre etwa die Häfte dessen, was ich im Monat zum Leben habe...



Und? Dann nimm Linux, kostet nix nur so als Tipp


----------



## Loki2643 (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und? Dann nimm Linux, kostet nix nur so als Tipp


Oh, das hab ich auch. Aber auch das ist ein sehr dünnes Argument. Nur niemandem mal etwas zugestehen, gell?


----------



## Arhey (15. Juli 2009)

Also dass die so schnell ausverkauft sein werden hab ich auch nicht erwartet.
Ich dachte es wird nach etwa einer Woche weg sein, aber wie es scheint doch nicht.

Ich vermute jedoch, dass viele Händler sich jetzt die Version für 50€ sicherten um diese später für vollen Preis zu verkaufen.
Ich werd erstmal noch ein Jährchen Vista nutzen und erst dann auf 7 umsteigen, wenn es sich lohnt.
Ich denke SB Versionen wird es für knapp 60-70€ geben also nicht wirklich teurer als die Version von heute.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juli 2009)

Loki2643 schrieb:


> Oh, das hab ich auch. Aber auch das ist ein sehr dünnes Argument. Nur niemandem mal etwas zugestehen, gell?



Nu gönn ihm doch mal, dass er bei eBay seine 25 Windows 7-Lizenzen verkaufen kann...sonst kann er sich seine dritte Grafikkarte für 3-way-SLI nicht leisten...


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

@Loki: Woher nimmst du dir denn das Recht Windows7 aus der Aktion zu bekommen? (Offensichtlich wurdest du ja gerade diesem Recht durch andere beraubt..). Ich hätte auch fast keines mehr bekommen. In dem Fall wäre es halt dann dumm gelaufen, weil ich mich einfach zu spät darum bemüht hatte oder schlichtweg Pech hatte. Wir sprechen hier ja mehr oder weniger von einem Glücksspiel.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein flame-war hier... echt nicht auszuhalten...
Nur weil einige meinen so ein 7 steht ihnen auch zu 100% zu.... zum 515031 mal es war ne Aktion!


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Juli 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> @Loki: Woher nimmst du dir denn das Recht Windows7 aus der Aktion zu bekommen? (Offensichtlich wurdest du ja gerade diesem Recht durch andere beraubt..). Ich hätte auch fast keines mehr bekommen. In dem Fall wäre es halt dann dumm gelaufen, weil ich mich einfach zu spät darum bemüht hatte oder schlichtweg Pech hatte. Wir sprechen hier ja mehr oder weniger von einem Glücksspiel.



@McZonk

Woher nimmst Du Dir denn das Recht, weitere Windows 7-Lizenzen bei eBay weiterzuverkaufen, obwohl Du sie selber nicht benötigst und nur zum Zweck des Weiterverkaufes bestellt hast? So war die Aktion von Microsoft bestimmt *nicht* gedacht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen.
Das war eine reine Aktion von Microsoft und die hätten es auch nicht machen müssen.
Einige waren halt schnell und haben welche bekommen andere eben nicht.
Ich gucke auch in die Röhre und muss warten, bis ich ein paar Lizenzen von der Firma abgreifen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> @McZonk
> 
> Woher nimmst Du Dir denn das Recht, weitere Windows 7-Lizenzen bei eBay weiterzuverkaufen, obwohl Du sie selber nicht benötigst und nur zum Zweck des Weiterverkaufes bestellt hast? So war die Aktion von Microsoft bestimmt *nicht* gedacht...



Mannoman, immer dieses Geheule derjenigen, die nix abbekommen haben. Ich kann ja ein Video von machen wie ich meine Lizensen verbrenne bis auf eine, das wäre doch mal ein köstlicher Spaß um dann eure Kommentare zu lesen  

Lasst die Leute doch damit machen was sie wollen, und wenn sie die Gutscheine als Toilettenpapier verwenden, mein Gott


----------



## s0niC (15. Juli 2009)

war bei euronics und die hatten auch noch welche da aber mir wurde gesagt das ich an dieses Geschäft gebunden bin und nur hier das OS abholen könnte. Leider ziehe ich einer Woche weg und somit hatte ich da wohl Pech...-ich hatts aber schon in den Händen! *lol* Die hatten bestimmt Angst das ich es irgendwo weiterverkauf.


----------



## FragX (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mir Windows 7 jetzt installieren würde dann könnte ich nachher wenn die Testphase abläuft mit meinem Originalkey freischalten oder müsste ich das System komplett neu aufsetzen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

komplett neu. 

Gruß


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso war? *Man bekommt Win7 Prem doch immer noch für 49€.*

http://emea.microsoftstore.com/DE/Microsoft/Windows/Windows-7/?WT.mc_id=GermanyMSCOM_Win7Offer

Allerdings ist die Seite gelegentlich überlastet.


----------



## McZonk (15. Juli 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> @McZonk
> 
> Woher nimmst Du Dir denn das Recht, weitere Windows 7-Lizenzen bei eBay weiterzuverkaufen, obwohl Du sie selber nicht benötigst und nur zum Zweck des Weiterverkaufes bestellt hast? So war die Aktion von Microsoft bestimmt *nicht* gedacht...



Das nehme ich mir gar nicht heraus, da ich nur *eine* Version gekauft habe  

Ich kann allerdings die User, die sich ein Dreierpack gekauft haben verstehen. Warum auch nicht, wenn M$ das auch erlaubt und es sich eben um eine Aktion handelt? Sie ziehen hier ja nichts illegales ab  Ich hatte es schon in einem vorigen Post geschrieben: Wenn es klar um eine Aktion gegangen wäre, die allen Interessenten in Dtld. genau eine Version zusagt und dabei Leute auf Grund von Mehrfachkäufen unter die Räder kommen, dann hätte ich es verstanden. So ist es schlichtweg eine begrenzte Aktion für die, die halt schnell sind.

Aber ich denke in der Diskussion stoßen einflach zwei unterschiedliche Sichtweisen aufeinander. Ich versuch ja nur das Handeln der Leute für die "andere Partei" ersichtlich zu machen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Aber ich denke in der Diskussion stoßen einflach zwei unterschiedliche Sichtweisen aufeinander. Ich versuch ja nur das Handeln der Leute für die "andere Partei" ersichtlich zu machen. Mehr nicht.


 
So ist es eben, solange Micorsoft diese Aktion so ausgelegt hat, dass die ersten Besteller auch als ersten Berücksichtigt werden, gehen andere immer leer aus.
Ich hätte auch gerne eine Version gehabt, aber leider erging es mir da wie viele andere auch.


----------



## s0niC (15. Juli 2009)

Gerade bei Chip gelesen! Das ist wirklich krass.

Noch extremer als bei Amazon war die Verkaufs-Situation bei Cyberport: Dort wollte man den Abonnenten des Newsletters ein Vorkaufsrecht gewähren und schickte diesen bereits am Dienstag Abend den Link zum Angebot. Als der Verkauf dann morgens um 08:00 Uhr auch im allgemeinen Web-Shop starten sollte, waren die zur Verfügung gestellten Lizenzen bereits vergriffen. So startete der offizielle Windows-7-Verkauf mit dem Hinweis, dass das Produkt bereits ausverkauft sei.​


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist natürlich hart, aber auch schlecht überlegt von Cyberport.
Sowas hätte man sich in der Chefetage denken können.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab bei Cyberport in der Nacht eine erstanden


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

MS Store hat nix mehr http://emea.microsoftstore.com/DE/Microsoft/Windows/Windows-7/?WT.mc_id=GermanyMSCOM_Win7Offer


----------



## Alan_Shore (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe bei Otto telefonisch bestellt um 11 und habe auch noch eins bekommen.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

Hm komisch, gerade war noch ne Übersicht über die normalen Windows Version weit über den Händlerpreisen, nun wieder "Überlastung"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

yuhuu, grad mti conrad getelt, 3 hab cih auf jedenfall


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> yuhuu, grad mti conrad getelt, 3 hab cih auf jedenfall



gleich werden sie dich alle schlagen, 3 sind 2 zuviel xD


----------



## Kräutermelle (15. Juli 2009)

@Fr3@k

um wieviel Uhr hast du deine Bestellung gemacht?


----------



## Phonomaster (15. Juli 2009)

Hab um 13:40 eine automatische Bestellbestätigung von Otto.de erhalten. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mir dadurch eine Version gesichert habe und diese im Okt. erhalte.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> MS Store hat nix mehr http://emea.microsoftstore.com/DE/Microsoft/Windows/Windows-7/?WT.mc_id=GermanyMSCOM_Win7Offer






> *Liebe Kunden,*
> 
> aufgrund des aktuellen Microsoft Windows 7 Vorverkaufsstarts und des damit verbundenen hohen Besucheraufkommens ist unsere Webseite derzeit nur eingeschränkt erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal.
> * Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.*
> _Ihr Microsoft Store Team_




Die Seite hab ich heute schon paar mal gesehen, und zwischendurch auch die andere mit dem 49€ Angebot.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei Cyberport in der Nacht eine erstanden


 
Du hast doch heute Nacht auch das Internet geplündert.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Also im MS Shop sehe ich nur Fehler-Seiten mehr nicht. Liegts daran das ich Firefox benutze? Mal mitn IE probieren 

@Quanti
gar nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

Kräutermelle schrieb:


> @Fr3@k
> 
> um wieviel Uhr hast du deine Bestellung gemacht?



Um 9:07, diese wurde angenommen, 9:53 war schon zuspät


----------



## Kosake (15. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast doch heute Nacht auch das Internet geplündert.




Keine Ahnung was alle haben: Um 8:30 eine bestellt bei Alternate (Max ist 1), war noch kein Andrang und eine zweite bei Otto um 9:15.
Wer früh genug online war und wusste wo es welche gab (Microsoft Seite) hatte keine Probleme. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, PCGHler wussten schon Tage bzw. Wochen vorher Bescheid, was am 15.7 verkauft wurde.
Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.

Zudem sollte allen der Verkaufverlauf in Japan eine Lehre gewesen sein. Da war W7 auch nach ein paar Stunden vergriffen. Warum sollten dann in Germany mehr Lizenzen pro Kopf da sein???

PS. Einige Händler haben was von der Verschickung im August erzählt (also vorab des eigentlichen Startes), kann das hinkommen?

mfg

Kosake


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> gleich werden sie dich alle schlagen, 3 sind 2 zuviel xD




Ohja am besten in die Signatur kopieren "ich bin ein böser Seven-Vorbesteller, 3 Stück-Rulez "


----------



## Kosake (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ohja am besten in die Signaturkopieren "ich bin ein böser Seven-Vorbesteller, 3 Stück-Rulez "



Verdammt, du bist "böser" als ich- grrrrr


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin noch böser, 4 Stück OMG
Los peinigt mich los!


----------



## Kosake (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich bin noch böser, 4 Stück OMG
> Los peinigt mich los!



Ne - oder ???
das geht jetzt aber mal garnicht

WHO WAS THE MOST EVIL PERSON TODAY ???


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also im MS Shop sehe ich nur Fehler-Seiten mehr nicht. Liegts daran das ich Firefox benutze? Mal mitn IE probieren
> 
> @Quanti
> gar nicht



jetzt ohne scheiß, das war vorhin auch so, ich hab versucht mit firefox zu bestellen, ging nicht, dann mitm ie, gings^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

eigentlich hätt ich ja 12 bestellt, aber die wären wohl nie gekommen  

Ne offene bestellung bei Neckerman hab ich auch noch (3 STück), mal sehen ob die stoniert werden oder sie auch noch dazu ankommen


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> eigentlich hätt ich ja 12 bestellt, aber die wären wohl nie gekommen
> 
> Ne offene bestellung bei Neckerman hab ich auch noch (3 STück), mal sehen ob die stoniert werden oder sie auch noch dazu ankommen



... mich würde mal interessieren wieviele merkel bestellt hat um die lieben bürger zu ärgern


----------



## Biggstinger87 (15. Juli 2009)

Machen wir wieder einen auf Kindergarten?

Na los, wer hat die dicksten Karto....ääh.....meisten Win7 vorbestellt?

Das interessiert mich jetzt wirklich ungemein. Ich telefoniere grade mit der Bild-Zeitung, ob sie schon ein Cover für morgen haben.....


----------



## Kosake (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> eigentlich hätt ich ja 12 bestellt, aber die wären wohl nie gekommen
> 
> Ne offene bestellung bei Neckerman hab ich auch noch (3 STück), mal sehen ob die stoniert werden oder sie auch noch dazu ankommen



Bei Neckermann ist alles offen: sollen ja schon um kurz nach 9.00 alle weggewesen sein (eine Mitarbeiter Quelle), andere haben noch um 13.00 bestellen können....

Aber mit 12 Stück liegst du verdammt weit vorne


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Dich interessiert es nicht wer wie viele bestellt hat...
Genau so wenig interessiert es mich das sich manche Leute aufregen das manche mehr als eines bestellt haben^^


----------



## Kosake (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dich interessiert es nicht wer wie viele bestellt hat...
> Genau so wenig interessiert es mich das sich manche Leute aufregen das manche mehr als eines bestellt haben^^



................und ???


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Nichts, ich wollte nur auf das total sinnlose herumgeflame hinweisen.


----------



## DoktorX (15. Juli 2009)

M$-Store ist wieder verfügbar - aber keine Aktion mehr.

Erstmal ist diese Uhrzeit wieder unmenschlich. Die meisten Leute müssen um diese Zeit arbeiten. Ich habe mich aber vom Arbeitsplatz zum PC schleichen können. Hatte micha uch frühzeitig bei Amazon eingeloggt. Um Punkt 9 konnte ich dann eines für mich und eines für Daddy in den Warenkorb packen, aber vor der Bestellbestätigung kam dann immer nur eine weisse Seite. 
Und bei Alternate und den andern hätte ich erst noch ein Konto eröffnen müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> ... mich würde mal interessieren wieviele merkel bestellt hat um die lieben bürger zu ärgern


 
Alle Win7 Versionen laufen sowieso erst mal über Schäubles Tisch.


----------



## Kosake (15. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nichts, ich wollte nur auf das total sinnlose herumgeflame hinweisen.



Wenn sich Leute darüber ärgern, sollen sie es niederschreiben....
immer noch besser als wie in Frankreich auf die Straßen zugehen und Autos anzuzünden. 
Wir leben in einem freien Land und nach §5 GG kann ich meine Gedanken verbreiten "Punkt". Das sollte jeder respektieren, genau wie ich die Aussagen und Kommentare anderer hier respektiere, auch wenn sie manchmal etwas komisch sind


----------



## kaule4u (15. Juli 2009)

Wer auf Online-Bestellung gehofft hat, mal ehrlich was habt ihr erwartet ausser überlastete Server? Ich bin heut morgen mit schätzungsweise 30 Rentnern in den Mädchenmarkt gestürmt und hab mir eins gesichert, der frühe Vogel usw. 
Mehr als 40 Stck. waren aber auch nicht da, aber man hätte auch 2 oder 3 nehmen können. War eben nochmal da und da stehen immer noch Leute und wollen´s haben. lol


----------



## l0zdgep (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,
könnt Ihr mir sagen was bei euch in der DVD Verpackung war?Vor mir liegt nun eine DVD-Hülle mit Kartoneinlieger (gleicher Druck/Text wie auf DVD-Hülle) und der Kassenzettel.Ist dieser Kartoneinlieger der Coupon oder was?


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

DoktorX schrieb:


> Erstmal ist diese Uhrzeit wieder unmenschlich.




Ich finde solche Aktionen gehören auch zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten durchgeführt, also spät in der Nacht unter der Woche. Da sieht man wer es mit der Software und dem Hobby ernst meint.
Muss man arbeiten? Nimmt man sich eben frei, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Kosake (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Aktionen gehören auch zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten durchgeführt, also spät in der Nacht unter der Woche. Da sieht man wer es mit der Software und dem Hobby ernst meint.
> Muss man arbeiten? Nimmt man sich eben frei, so einfach ist das.



Ich bin Student - Da ist man flexibel - also bitte


----------



## nascar4444 (15. Juli 2009)

Sam_Winter schrieb:


> Bei Otto kann man anscheinend immer noch bestellen:
> OTTO - Betriebsystem, Microsoft, »Windows® 7 Home Premium«: Hide_Windows7 / Hideout
> edit: da war wohl einer schneller^^





gibts noch irgendwo anders hoffnung?


----------



## Kosake (15. Juli 2009)

nascar4444 schrieb:


> gibts noch irgendwo anders hoffnung?



Würde es bei kleineren Shops versuchen, wo man direkt hin muss.

Atelco
K&M
Media Markt 
Saturn
etc.
Aber online ist alles schon seit Stunden weg......


----------



## nascar4444 (15. Juli 2009)

schade. nagut.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

eBay: windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP, Netzwerk

Ne Menge Löscharbeit oO


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Die Aktion ist wohl beendet, hab gerade beim örtlichen Media Markt angerufen und da sagte man, dass alle schon weg sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

wenn die preise bei 60-80€ bleiben ist es dennoch günstiger als die 120€, und eben genau das richtige für die, die zu langsam waren. Ich finde es gut, so kann man trotzdem günstig an 7 kommen.


----------



## razuL (15. Juli 2009)

da ich die deutsche version nicht bekommen hab, will ich evtl. die englische vorbestellen.

nun hab ich ein paar fragen:

1) bekommt man die sprache später irgendwie auf deutsch?
2) kann es zu kompatibilitätsproblemen zw. englischen OS und software auf deutsch kommen?

danke für die antworten!


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

Hm, hier ne bessere Suchanfrage. Filtert alles mit Vista raus.

eBay: windows 7 -vista, Windows Vista, Windows XP, Netzwerk


----------



## Dementia (15. Juli 2009)

Japjap jap. Ich hab 3 bekommen. 

Jeweils für mich, meine Ma und meinen Pa. 
Hat sich richtig gelohnt. 

An alle die keins abgreifen konnten. 
Versuchts einfach offline.  Einige Läden geben ihre Bestände sicher gestaffelt raus.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

Nein die Sprache kann man nur bei der Ultimate Version ändern 
Obwohl bei anderen Versionen gabs was damits mit denen auch funktionierte, zumindest bei Vista.


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Hm, hier ne bessere Suchanfrage. Filtert alles mit Vista raus.
> 
> eBay: windows 7 -vista, Windows Vista, Windows XP, Netzwerk



jop, die machen jetzt kohle, aber immernoch günstiger als die vollversion uvp kostet, also, warum nicht?

edit:
wobei mir dieser artikel hier am meisten gefällt xDD
http://cgi.ebay.de/3-STUCK-Windows-7-Home-Premium-E-Vorverkauf_W0QQitemZ110414176899QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSoftware?hash=item19b532a283&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A15|66%3A4|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A200

das günstigste wäre sofort kauf, 85 € ... 35€ gespart, immerhin


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> jop, die machen jetzt kohle, aber immernoch günstiger als die vollversion uvp kostet, also, warum nicht?




Wird von ebay so und so gelöscht. Glaube Gutscheinverkauf ist verboten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

razuL schrieb:


> da ich die deutsche version nicht bekommen hab, will ich evtl. die englische vorbestellen.
> 
> nun hab ich ein paar fragen:
> 
> ...


 

1. Du musst dir dann das Sprachpaket runterladen.
2. Sollte keine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

Sprachpakete funzen angeblich nur mit der Ultimate.


----------



## Phonomaster (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Microsoft oder eine große Handelskette nach dem Release nochmals eine Preisaktion startet. Oder SB-Version kaufen!


----------



## Peddaa (15. Juli 2009)

Feediator schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts MediaMarkt. Am Freitag soll Gerüchten zu Folge um 10 Uhr eine neue Vorverkaufsaktion starten.


Das sagte auch meine Mutter. Scheint also was dran zu sein. Wenn ich nur wüsste, ob ich meine 2 von Otto bekomme... Ne E-Mail habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

Peddaa schrieb:


> Das sagte auch meine Mutter. Scheint also was dran zu sein. Wenn ich nur wüsste, ob ich meine 2 von Otto bekomme... Ne E-Mail habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht bekommen.




Ruf an. *peitsch*


----------



## s0niC (15. Juli 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> jop, die machen jetzt kohle, aber immernoch günstiger als die vollversion uvp kostet, also, warum nicht?
> 
> edit:
> wobei mir dieser artikel hier am meisten gefällt xDD
> ...




...-fand ich auch am geilsten!


----------



## Peddaa (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Ruf an. *peitsch*



Das werd ich auch. Spätestens morgen, vielleicht ist man da schlauer. Komisch ist, dass auch die E-Mail mit dem vergessenen Passwort nicht ankommt...


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juli 2009)

Hm, komisch, jetzt kostet es im M$-Store auch wieder 119€. oO


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> jop, die machen jetzt kohle, aber immernoch günstiger als die vollversion uvp kostet, also, warum nicht?
> 
> edit:
> wobei mir dieser artikel hier am meisten gefällt xDD
> ...




Nicht wirklich gespart, warte mal die Systembuilder ab


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Juli 2009)

Hi

verkauft einer hier den windows 7

ich gebe 60 euro mit versand Kampfpreis.


Ich weiss noch wo man in die Tagen noch kaufen kann .

Top secret !


----------



## oldmanDF (15. Juli 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> jop, die machen jetzt kohle, aber immernoch günstiger als die vollversion uvp kostet, also, warum nicht?
> 
> edit:
> wobei mir dieser artikel hier am meisten gefällt xDD
> ...



Vor allem die Begründung ist geil!:

*PS: ich verkaufe die 3 Pakete, weil ich gerade festgestellt habe, daß die SW auf meinen alten PCs nicht läuft*



Naja, ich hab heute morgen um 5.30 Uhr im Microsoft-Store bestellt. Zwar ne Empfangsbestätigung bekommen, aber keine Bestellbestätigung (immer noch nicht). In voller Panik dann um 10.00 Uhr zum örtlichen Media-Markt gegurkt, mich durch die wartende Rentner-Horde gedrängelt, und mir 2 Stück abgegriffen. Wenn's bei Microsoft auch geklappt hat, hab ich insgesamt 3 Stück. Irgendjemand im Freundes- bzw. Bekanntenkreis wirds schon gebrauchen können. Wenn nicht, bleibt ja immer noch die Bucht.


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Juli 2009)

das ist doch ne masche der hatt ja über 500 sachen schon verkauft


----------



## mathal84 (15. Juli 2009)

Wie die Gier hier wieder durchschlägt... und es leider wieder doofe gibt die 70 bis 80 dafür blechen


----------



## Player007 (15. Juli 2009)

Auf der MS Page steht jetzt bei den Online Angeboten, das alles ausverkauft ist. Bleibt nur noch der Weg zu einem örtlichen Media-Markt usw.

Gruß


----------



## BulletSnake (15. Juli 2009)

Naja wenn man 80 Euro bezahlt,spart man immer noch 40 Euro!Aber ist schon schlimm jetzt bei eBay!


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Juli 2009)

kann man das so locker verkaufen im ebay .
wie wärs den wenn man sich beschwert über den typ.


ist die version nicht nur für eingenwendung gedacht .

der geier will für den stück  33 euro mehr kassieren


----------



## Mr.Maison (15. Juli 2009)

Was werden denn die System Builder Versionen kosten?


----------



## Shady (15. Juli 2009)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Was werden denn die System Builder Versionen kosten?



Soweit ich weiß sind noch keine offiziellen Preise bekannt.
Ich würde mich aber an den Preisen von den Vista SBs orientieren. Wird sicher ähnlich sein. Am Anfang vllt. etwas mehr, aber das pendelt sich dann ein...


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. Juli 2009)

BulletSnake schrieb:


> Naja wenn man 80 Euro bezahlt,spart man immer noch 40 Euro!Aber ist schon schlimm jetzt bei eBay!




Systembuilder abwarten  Auf ebay verlierst du Geld wennst zugreifst, das ist fix.


----------



## Mr.Maison (15. Juli 2009)

> Naja wenn man 80 Euro bezahlt,spart man immer noch 40 Euro!Aber ist schon schlimm jetzt bei eBay!



Vista Home Premium inkl. Upgrade auf Win 7 gibts neu für 85€.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

Kosake schrieb:


> Bei Neckermann ist alles offen: sollen ja schon um kurz nach 9.00 alle weggewesen sein (eine Mitarbeiter Quelle), andere haben noch um 13.00 bestellen können....



Ich hab erst um 15.00 uhr bestellt.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

razuL schrieb:


> da ich die deutsche version nicht bekommen hab, will ich evtl. die englische vorbestellen.
> 
> nun hab ich ein paar fragen:
> 
> ...



zu 1) das bietet nur die Ultimate Version (per Wiindows update)
edit: ghostadmin war schneller

zu 2)   
....probieren geht über studieren 

edit: zu spät


----------



## feivel (15. Juli 2009)

mir wurde soeben mein päckchen bei notebooks billiger.de bestätigt...somit ist auch der pc von meiner freundin versorgt.


----------



## Rapid4 (15. Juli 2009)

Mr.Maison schrieb:
			
		

> Was werden denn die System Builder Versionen kosten?


Ich hab heute irgendwo gelesen, dass die SystemBuilder-Version 90€ kosten wird, find es aber nicht mehr wieder.



			
				razuL schrieb:
			
		

> 2) kann es zu kompatibilitätsproblemen zw. englischen OS und software auf deutsch kommen?


 
Ich haben eine Zeit lang XP auf englisch benutzt und keine Probleme mit irgendeiner Software gehabt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Sprachpakete funzen angeblich nur mit der Ultimate.


 
Bei Vista war das noch so, offiziell, aber auch den anderen Versionen konnte man eine neue Sprache "beibringen".
Bei Sieben sollte die Funktion bei allen Versionen Standard sein, Microsoft spart dadurch Kosten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Juli 2009)

Jo ich möchte das mein non-Ultimate Vista ein paar neue Sprachen lernt.
*hust* dafür gibt es ja das i-net

und quanti warst du schnell genug und hast dir dein Win 7 gleich heute gesichert ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> und quanti warst du schnell genug und hast dir dein Win 7 gleich heute gesichert ?


 
Ähhh.... *hust* 
Hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## goliath (15. Juli 2009)

Hiho, 

ich habs auch bei Amazon versucht heute, hatte sogar 2 Wins im Warenkorb dann aber Serverüberlastung und ich konnte nicht zur Kasse 

Aber notebooksbilliger.de hat mich gerettet 

Wie habt ihr das denn so gemacht ? 
Per Vorkasse ? Dann würde man ja das Risiko tragen, wenn notebooksbilliger.de Pleite geht, dass man sein Geld verliert (sind immerhin 3 Monate bis zum Release) 

Oder doch Nachnahme und dadurch nochmal 7 Euro teurer = insg. also schon 65 Ocken


----------



## vakahma (15. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand bei Alternate auf Vorkasse bestellt?


----------



## stev5n (15. Juli 2009)

Otto + 10€ Gutschein(den irgendwie jeder nutzen konnte) = 45,xx€(mit versand)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Kreditkarte.


----------



## vakahma (15. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream, hast du eine Bestätigungmail bekommen?falls du bei alternate bestellt hast.


----------



## FragX (15. Juli 2009)

Zu den Ottobestellern, habt ihr nur so eine automatische Bestätigung erhalten wie ich oder sollte da noch was kommen? Bin mir nähmlich nicht 100%ig sicher obs bei mir geklappt hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Ich hab erst um 15.00 uhr bestellt.



Naja das Problem ist, du konntest selbst 999 STück in den Warenkorb packen und hast dann sogar ne bestellbestätigung erhalten


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja das Problem ist, du konntest selbst 999 STück in den Warenkorb packen und hast dann sogar ne bestellbestätigung erhalten


 

Ich hab lieber angerufen (einfacher) und gleich Windows 7 bestellt.


----------



## sicco0803 (15. Juli 2009)

wenn ich höre, das microsoft soooo überrascht war und mir dem ansturm nicht gerechnet hat, könnte ich kotzen.
irgendwie lernen die deppen nicht dazu, beta 1 war ein voller erfolgt, rc1 war ein voller erfolg ..... wieso dann so überrascht, das verstehe ich nicht.hätte man da nicht daraus lernen können? 
viele server der beteiligten Onlinehändler waren hoffnungslos überfordert und nciht erreichbar, genauso wie der ms store selber ..... diese sache ist absolut inakzeptabel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

vakahma schrieb:


> quantenslipstream, hast du eine Bestätigungmail bekommen?falls du bei alternate bestellt hast.


 
Das ist ja das Problem, ich habe bei gefühlten 120 Shops bestellt (), aber keine einzige Bestätigung bekommen.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (15. Juli 2009)

Zitat Mikrosaft:

"Die große Nachfrage in Deutschland hat sogar unsere bisherigen Erfahrungen in den USA und Japan übertroffen, wo ein ähnliches Vorverkaufsangebot zumindest ein paar Tage lang erhältlich war." 

Ja klar! 1500 Stück für Amazon bei einem Preis, der sogar die aus Sicht von Microsoft illegalen SB-Versionen (die es wohl erst nächsten Sommer zu kaufen gibt) noch um 40% unterbietet, sind ja auch eine angemessene Zahl für ein zwei Tage Vorabverkauf...


----------



## BopItXtremeII (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass es genug Lizenzen waren aber laut meinen Saturn Typen gabs 30.000 insgesamt. Nachdem was ich so gelesen hab, denk ich, dass die meisten an offline Händler gegangen sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem, ich habe bei gefühlten 120 Shops bestellt (), aber keine einzige Bestätigung bekommen.



Hast bei Conrad probiert? Ich hatte auch keine bestätigung, hab dann angerufen und die meinten ich bin einer der glücklichen die 3 Stück ergattert haben


----------



## Pyrro (15. Juli 2009)

Edit: Amazon kann da sehr einfach argumentieren: Die Rezensionen haben nichts mit dem Produkt an sich zu tun und den Service kann man nicht bewerten, weil es ihn nicht gibt, wenn keine Bestellung erfolgt ist.
Im Grunde ist es dennoch wohl ein Versuch der Schadensbegrenzung, da viele Leute wohl von Amazon abschwören werden.
.[/QUOTE]


Wenn Amazon dies als Argument vorbringen sollte, dass verklage ich sie. Denn auch sonst löschen sie selbst bei dringlichster Beschwerde NICHT die Kommentare.

Beispiel gefällig??? Es gab schon schlechte Rezensionen zu Arcania. Das Spiel ist noch nicht einmal Alpha-Status. Als Begründung: Gothic 3 war so schlecht, da kann Arcania nur ******** werden. Sowas löscht ja Amazon auch nicht. Ist auch keine Bewertung zu  einem Produkt. Weil? --> DIESES GIBT ES JA NOCH GAR NICHT!!!


----------



## AJaey (15. Juli 2009)

Also... ich hab mir mal ebend das W7 Professional bei amazon.co.uk vorbestellt. Kostet umgerechnet gerade mal 109 Euro. Wenn ich es dann habe, brauch ich ja nur ne Deutsche W7 Professional mit dem englischen Key installieren und alles sollte laufen. Hoffe ich zumindest ^^
Ansonsten wird es dann bei eBay landen


----------



## razuL (15. Juli 2009)

es soll 1 Mio. lizenzen gegeben haben für deutschland insgesamt. oder warens 100 000? ^^


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (15. Juli 2009)

razuL schrieb:


> es soll 1 Mio. lizenzen gegeben haben für deutschland insgesamt.


Das kann ja nur eine schlichte Lüge sein, die irgendwer in die Welt gesetzt hat. 

Bei 80 Mio Bürgern, von denen vielleicht gerade mal ein Drittel einen PC hat und von denen die meisten nie im Traum daran denken würden, sich ein Betriebssystem zu kaufen, "weil das ja beim Rechner immer dabei ist", hätte ein Mio Lizenzen wohl für Wochen gereicht.


----------



## razuL (15. Juli 2009)

nene ich glaub es waren 100000


----------



## Player007 (15. Juli 2009)

Die 1 Mio. waren WELTWEIT ausgegeben worden ^^

Gruß


----------



## razuL (15. Juli 2009)

ah danke Player007http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/174-player007.html, so wars ;D


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sich jetzt noch vor Augen hält, daß die 50 Euro mehr sind als das, was Microsoft für die OEM-Lizenzen einnimmt, ahnt man, wieviel Kohle Microsoft verdienen könnte, wenn man nicht solche Angst vor den eigenen Kunden hätte.


----------



## eVoX (15. Juli 2009)

Zum Glück bin ich heute um 01:00 schlafen gegangen, bin durch zwei nette User hier auf notebooksbilliger verlinkt worden und hab die Bestellung problemlos abgegeben.


----------



## Pampelmusenheinz (15. Juli 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen Link gefunden: Vorsicht bei Windows7 Vorbestell-Angeboten | OnlinePresse.info
> 
> Was haltet ihr von den Artikel? Für mich eine Menge Spekulationen ohne richtige Faktenargumente.
> Warum sollte MS z.B. seine Preispolitik nicht weiterführen können? Erst, wenn auf Linux oder dem Google OS alle Spiele und Hardware Treiber wie unter Windows laufen, kann imho davon die Rede sein.
> ...


 
 Ich denke, dass es für Menschen, die keine Privatsphäre haben wollen, durchaus interessant ist Google Chrome OS zu nutzen.

 Soweit ich das verfolgt habe, plant Google mit diesem OS das sogenannte Cloud-Computing auszubauen bzw. umzusetzen...

 Cloud-Computing basiert auf der Idee, dass SÄMTLICHE (und damit meine ich wirklich ALLE Daten des PC) auf den Serverfarmen der Betreiber - in dem Falle Google - liegen und der Nutzer lediglich einen Client-Computer betreibt, der eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung und ein Display hat, welches die auf den Servern laufenden Programme darstellen kann. Sprich: sämtliche Programme, Spiele, geschriebenen Word-, Excel-Dokumente etc. einfach alles liegt auf den Servern (nun schon umgesetzt bei dem Freeware Office von Google). Im Grunde soll es dahin gehen, dass der Nutzer nur noch eine gaaanz kleinen (Festplatten- oder Flash-)Speicher hat, auf dem Google Chrome OS und ein Browser installiert ist - mehr nicht. Alles andere erledigt der Serverpark für einen.

 Folgende Vorteile hat diese Technologie:
 1. Für die Aktualität sämtlicher installierten Programme und Spiele ist der Betreiber des Serverparks zuständig. Updates etc. müssen also nicht mehr vom Nutzer angestoßen und installiert werden.
 2. Für die Aktualität der kompletten Hardware ist der Serverparkbetreiber zuständig. Egal welches Programm oder Spiel ich als Kunde installieren möchte, der Betreiber muss dies technisch für mich lösen (so zumindest so die Idee). Ich brauche keinen Prozessor, keine Grafikkarte, keine Festplatte mehr neu kaufen und brauche auch Probleme mit dieser Hardware nicht mehr beheben.
 3. Für die Sicherheit des kompletten Systems ist ebenfalls der Betreiber des Serverparks zuständig.
 4. Egal wo auf der Welt, ich habe als Nutzer auf alle meine Daten, Programme und Spiele Zugriff. (Möglich wäre ja eine Umsetzung mit einer Anmeldemaske - Ich wähle den Google Serverpark an, gebe meine Zugangsdaten ein und kann alle von mir erworbenen Programme und Spiele nutzen...)

 Folgende Nachteile hat diese Technologie:
 1. Ich gebe sämtliche Daten, egal welcher Art, an einen Dritten (in dem Fall auch noch Google) und habe defakto KEINE Kontrolle mehr darüber.
 2. Die auf den Servern der jeweiligen Firma liegenden Informationen können zur direkten Beeinflussung und zielgerichteten Gestaltung von Werbung perfekt auf meine Person genutzt werden. (Und so wie ich das sehe, würde das auch so gemacht - Ich weiß Hauptbedenkenträger)
3. Der Weg zum "Gläsernen Mensch" wäre umgesetzt.

Für meine Person sprechen die Nachteile -auch vor dem Hintergrund der genannten Vorteile- NICHT für eine Veränderung der Preispolitik von irgendwem (Linux gibt es ja schon eine ganze Weile umsonst und so viele kenne ich nicht, die damit arbeiten...). Auch ich bin weiterhin bereit (50.- Euro  ) für ein Betriebssystem und mehrere hundert Euro für ein PC-System auszugeben, wenn denn meine Privatsphäre zumindest durch mich kontrolliert werden kann.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Masse der Nutzer ihre Daten so freizügig an Firmen wie Google geben, aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren...

Gruß
Pampel


----------



## razuL (15. Juli 2009)

wenn das wirklich so ist, wie du das sagst, dann frage ich mich was google sich dabei gedacht hat... das OS wird doch kein schwein benutzen, durchsetzten werden sie sich damit wahrscheinlich nicht können.

also ich gebe da lieber etwas mehr geld aus, als wirklich alles über mich preiszugeben. man bedenke: fallen die server aus, hat man auch keinen zugriff mehr auf ALLES.

was ich mich frage: den rechenaufwand muss doch immer noch die heimische hardware übernehmen? das ist doch nicht möglich, dass die dann sogar die hardwareberechnungen für einen übernehmen?

so langsam bekomme ich angst googles picasa zu benutzen :o ob das auch "böse" software ist?


----------



## Pyrro (15. Juli 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> jop, die machen jetzt kohle, aber immernoch günstiger als die vollversion uvp kostet, also, warum nicht?
> 
> edit:
> wobei mir dieser artikel hier am meisten gefällt xDD
> ...


 

Dass solche "Angebote" nicht sofort gesperrt werden ist ansich schon dreist!!!

Und die Begründung, warum er sie am Kauftag gleich wieder verkauft, ist ja sowas von dämlich, ich würde sagen:

IQ = 11,2!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hast bei Conrad probiert? Ich hatte auch keine bestätigung, hab dann angerufen und die meinten ich bin einer der glücklichen die 3 Stück ergattert haben


 
Ich habe es heute Morgen online versucht und dann auch vor Ort, aber ich hatte einfach Pech gehabt.



eVoX schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich heute um 01:00 schlafen gegangen, bin durch zwei nette User hier auf notebooksbilliger verlinkt worden und hab die Bestellung problemlos abgegeben.


 
Da hast du echt Glück gehabt, gratuliere, dass es bei dir geklappt hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2009)

@ Quanti 

haste mal angerufen?? 

Nur so kann man sich eig sicher sein 

Wenn ich wirklich 6 bekomme, dann kannste bestimmt eins ab haben (50€ + Versand versteht sich)


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2009)

Also auf Otto.de kann man wieder Win7 bestellen.


----------



## eVoX (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir steht da "leider Ausverkauft".


----------



## ARTaX (15. Juli 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Also auf Otto.de kann man wieder Win7 bestellen.



Leider nicht, man hat zwar ne Bestellung im Warenkorb, wenn man auf weiter klickt steht da aber das der Artikel ausverkauft ist. 

Edit: Jetzt steht es schon auf der Warenkorb-Seite selber...


----------



## eVoX (15. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hast du echt Glück gehabt, gratuliere, dass es bei dir geklappt hat.



Danke, einer der user war _ghostadmin_, hat er dir das nicht gesagt oder warst du da nicht mehr on?


----------



## Havenger (15. Juli 2009)

ich ahne schon das das ganze sehr böse ausgehen wird mit den vorbestellten win 7ern am ende sind das vlt die e versionen ohne den ie und da nen anderen browser runterladen das wird schwer  drum werd ich mir das ganze lieber am 22. 10. bei m&m oder mediamarkt holen ... da kann man immer wählen zwischen e und normal retail


----------



## eVoX (15. Juli 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> ich ahne schon das das ganze sehr böse ausgehen wird mit den vorbestellten win 7ern am ende sind das vlt die e versionen ohne den ie und da nen anderen browser runterladen das wird schwer  drum werd ich mir das ganze lieber am 22. 10. bei m&m oder mediamarkt holen ... da kann man immer wählen zwischen e und normal retail



Browser auf usb-stick packen vielleicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> 
> haste mal angerufen??
> 
> ...


 
Angerufen habe ich natürlich auch, aber nichts gebracht.



eVoX schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da "leider Ausverkauft".


 
Steht bei mir auch. 



eVoX schrieb:


> Danke, einer der user war _ghostadmin_, hat er dir das nicht gesagt oder warst du da nicht mehr on?


 
Doch und ich habe auch geguckt, aber irgendwie hat die Webseite von Notebooksbilliger.de bei mir gesponnen, oder es waren zu viele Leute drauf.
Ist bestimmt deine Schuld, dass ich keine Version mehr bekommen haben.


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Juli 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> da kann man immer wählen zwischen e und normal retail


Man bekommt doch die (für die EU) normale Retail, in Europa hat es nunmal die EU verboten, den Internet Explorer fix zu integrieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> ich ahne schon das das ganze sehr böse ausgehen wird mit den vorbestellten win 7ern am ende sind das vlt die e versionen ohne den ie und da nen anderen browser runterladen das wird schwer  drum werd ich mir das ganze lieber am 22. 10. bei m&m oder mediamarkt holen ... da kann man immer wählen zwischen e und normal retail


 
Der Browser sowie der Media Player werden kostenlos auf einer CD mitgeliefert. Du brauchst nichts runterladen oder USB Sticks besorgen.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir meine beiden Exemplare ja heute (ah war schon gestern...seh ich gerade) früh beim Mediamarkt geholt. 

Vorgestern hatte ich eine e-mail an Mediamarkt verschickt ob sie auch heute welche da haben... geantwortet haben sie mir erst gestern (hab die e-mail bekommen nachdem ich schon wieder zuhause war...).
Da hat die Dame mir geschrieben alle sind schon weg, ( ja ne...)! 
Sie schrieb aber am Freitag sollen höchstwahrscheinlich nochmal welche reinkommen.
Also wer noch nichts bekommen hat, einfach mal bei eurem Mediamarkt nachfragen ob Freitag nochmal was kommt und dann pünktlich auf der Matte stehen...
Viel Glück

PS: Ich finde es auch nicht ok sich welche zu kaufen und dann bei ebay rein...


----------



## DarthTK (16. Juli 2009)

Warten wir einfach mal ab, wenn W7 rauskommt. Aufgrund so einer Aktion kann es durchaus sein, dass der Preis noch fällt. Zumal eine OEM-Version kaum teurer werden dürfte. Also so um die 70 - 80 EUR.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

AlexFCB87 schrieb:


> PS: Ich finde es auch nicht ok sich welche zu kaufen und dann bei ebay rein...


 
Ich ja auch nicht, aber dagegen kann man halt nichts machen. So ist die Profitgier der Meschen, da spielt es keine Rolle, ob es nun ein Bankmanager oder ein PC User ist.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

unser ich doof markt hat nur 120 stück bekommen, aber hab mir keine geholt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> unser ich doof markt hat nur 120 stück bekommen, aber hab mir keine geholt


 
Und wieso nicht, kamst du zu spät?


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

nö, mag net ka, ich bekomms vielleich umsonst, natürlich legal


----------



## Trendsetter (16. Juli 2009)

Mein Mediamarkt in der Nähe bekommt sie erst am Freitag, da steh ich mitm nem kumpel gleich vor der ladentür.

Die haben nur 60 bekommen und nur eine pro person


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> nö, mag net ka, ich bekomms vielleich umsonst, natürlich legal


 
Gratis bekomme ich es auch, aber wieso nicht vorbestellen und den Markt abgrasen. 



Trendsetter schrieb:


> Mein Mediamarkt in der Nähe bekommt sie erst am Freitag, da steh ich mitm nem kumpel gleich vor der ladentür.
> 
> Die haben nur 60 bekommen und nur eine pro person


 
Ich muss bei meinem örtlichen Media Markt auch mal vorbeischauen, vielleicht habe ich Glück.


----------



## Player007 (16. Juli 2009)

120 Stück ist schon viel ^^
Hier im Thread hat gestern jemand gepostet, das in Berlin(!!) nur 60 Stück da waren.

Gruß


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

wow geil und ich leb in ner 70000 einwohner stadt also je kleiner des kaff deste mehr windoof gutscheine?
geil


----------



## area50 (16. Juli 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> ich ahne schon das das ganze sehr böse ausgehen wird mit den vorbestellten win 7ern am ende sind das vlt die e versionen ohne den ie und da nen anderen browser runterladen das wird schwer  drum werd ich mir das ganze lieber am 22. 10. bei m&m oder mediamarkt holen ... da kann man immer wählen zwischen e und normal retail




In Europa bekommt man nur die e Version normalerweise.


----------



## eVoX (16. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt deine Schuld, dass ich keine Version mehr bekommen haben.



Jo, bestimmt ätsch.

Ich hab den Link ja weiter an meine m8s verteilt.


----------



## Lobo666 (16. Juli 2009)

*An alle die bei OTTO bestellt haben, aber vergessen haben den Gutscheincode einzugeben:*

Mir ging es genau so, aus diesem Grund habe ich gestern einfach ganz formlos eine mail mit der Bitte um nachträgliche Berücksichtigung des Codes an Otto geschickt.
Abends kam dann eine Bestätigung das meinem Kundenkonto 10 € gutgeschrieben wurden und ich bei der nächsten Überweisung einfach 10 € weniger überweisen sollte


----------



## Phace1981 (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab bei Neckarmann eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten... hatte ich jetzt Glück? Kann ich mir sicher sein, dass eine Version bekomme?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> ich ahne schon das das ganze sehr böse ausgehen wird mit den vorbestellten win 7ern am ende sind das vlt die e versionen ohne den ie und da nen anderen browser runterladen das wird schwer  drum werd ich mir das ganze lieber am 22. 10. bei m&m oder mediamarkt holen ... da kann man immer wählen zwischen e und normal retail



1. Ist es klar das es die E Version ist
2. Gibt es die Deutsche Version nur als E, da Deutschland in Europa liegt 
3. Ist die E-Version trotzdem die normale Full-Retail (nur halt ohne Browser, danke EU )



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Browser sowie der Media Player werden kostenlos auf einer CD mitgeliefert. Du brauchst nichts runterladen oder USB Sticks besorgen.



Wo hast du denn die Information her? Bei den Shops stand ganz klar, das man sich vorher ein Browser zu besorgen hat, da keiner dabei ist, weder auf der Windows-Disk, noch auch einer Extra Disk. Es sind nur 2 DVD`s dabei, 32 und 64Bit. 

Lediglich Amazon hat glaub ich Angeboten ne Extra-CD mit Browser beizupacken, das hat aber nix mit dem eigentlichen bestellten Produkt zutun 



area50 schrieb:


> In Europa bekommt man nur die e Version normalerweise.



RIIIICHTÖÖG


----------



## s0niC (16. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin, hab grad mal mit Otto und Neckermann telefoniert. Wollt halt mal Fragen wie es mit meiner Bestellung von gestern aussieht. Ich erzählte den netten Damen von Gerüchten das sich der Versandhandel wohlmöglich ein bisschen übernommen hat und mehr Win7 verkauft als sie da hätten.

...-die Ottofrau meinte das es kommt, aber halt spät und Sie weiß nicht genau wann ( ich meinte bestimmt zum Release...-damit konnt Sie garnix anfangen)

...-die Neckermannfrau ( tolles Wort ), wusste gleich worum es geht und sagte das meine Bestellung genehmigt wurde (  )und ich !!ende August!! meine Bestellung bekäme! ??? ...-obwohl ich das letztere nicht wirklich glaub.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (16. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> ...-die Neckermannfrau ( tolles Wort ), wusste gleich worum es geht und sagte das meine Bestellung genehmigt wurde (  )und ich !!ende August!! meine Bestellung bekäme! ??? ...-obwohl ich das letztere nicht wirklich glaub.


Dann brennen die dir wohl den RC auf 'ne Scheibe.....


----------



## Steff456 (16. Juli 2009)

Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Dann brennen die dir wohl den RC auf 'ne Scheibe.....



aber echt..
ne Spaß beiseite: die wissen doch gar nicht, wann sie das Ausliefern können.. wenn das Release am 22. Oktober ist, können sie es erst 2 Tage vorher versenden oder so..


----------



## gluecksi (16. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> ...-die Ottofrau meinte das es kommt, aber halt spät und Sie weiß nicht genau wann ( ich meinte bestimmt zum Release...-damit konnt Sie garnix anfangen)



Moin,
ich hab gestern auch mal bei Otto angerufen und gefragt,ob meine Bestellung ordnungsgemäß eingegangen ist...

Die Frau konnte nicht mal "Windows" aussprechen. 
Beim dritten versuch hat Sie es dann doch geschafft.^^

...Zumindest meinte Sie,dass alles i.o. ist,mit der Bestellung.
Naja mal schaun,ob da was ankommt.

Bin immernoch am überlegen,ob ich heute nochmal schnell in Saturn gehe und mir es da noch hole..geschweige denn es ist da.
Im Media Markt war schon alles ausverkauft...


----------



## Molto (16. Juli 2009)

Das ist ein Grund warum ich immer, wenn es um sowas geht, lieber ein paar Meter fussmarsch auf mir nehme.
Persönlich kaufen ist bei solchen Dingen immer besser angebracht als Online shopping.

Natürlich hat auch das Online Bestellen seine Vorzüge, ich mach es ja auch, aber man sieht doch was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (16. Juli 2009)

Molto schrieb:


> Das ist ein Grund warum ich immer, wenn es um sowas geht, lieber ein paar Meter fussmarsch auf mir nehme.
> Persönlich kaufen ist bei solchen Dingen immer besser angebracht als Online shopping.



Wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß es das Ding im Määdchenmaakt gibt, hätte ich mich auch auf den Weg gemacht. Aber soweit ich weiß, hat Microsoft die Seite mit den Handelspartnern erst gegen Mittag ins Netz gestellt. Vorher waren die Anbieter lediglich in Form von Gerüchten bekannt.


----------



## Buzzz (16. Juli 2009)

An alle Nürnberger,

der Media Markt im *Mercado* hat noch welche. Habe meine gerade geholt. Einfach einen Mitarbeiter in der Softwareabteilung fragen, da sie nicht offen ausliegen. Wie es in den anderen Filialen aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wer sich 7 nicht leisten kann sollte bei Vista oder XP bleiben....



Da ich immer noch XP habe, habe ich mir lieber eine Vista HP 64 mit 7 Coupon gekauft... tja ich hab 25 euro mehr bezahlt... aber die RC von 7 läuft bei mir nicht so rund wie die Beta, und so wie so, kann ich später das Upgrade beim neuen mitte bis ende 2010 PC anwenden


----------



## Nef (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte also doch Recht mit 5000-15000 Artikeln:

"Ein Marketinggang. Die Hannoversche Allgemeine spricht klar aus, was sich seit gestern wohl die meisten Interessenten für die Vorbestellaktion von Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro denken. Schon Minuten nach dem Start um 9 Uhr waren die günstigen Versionen fast überall ausverkauft, Anbieter wie Amazon oder Notebooksbilliger hätten laut Informationen der Zeitung gerade einmal 1.500 Exemplare erhalten, Cyberport und Conrad gerade einmal 500. Vermutlich haben die Online-Händler zusammen gerade einmal 10.000 Stück zugeteilt bekommen."


----------



## Peddaa (16. Juli 2009)

Da ich keine E-Mail von Otto als Bestätigung bekommen habe, habe ich heute auch angerufen. Antwort war: Bestellung ist eingegangen und wird in den nächsten Tagen verschickt. Jetzt ist nur die Frage, was verschickt wird. Ein Paket mit Leerhüllen und Cooupon drin oder die Rechnung?
Bin ich mal gespannt.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass bei Ladenöffnung im Media Markt noch welche vorhanden sind.


----------



## Tremendous (16. Juli 2009)

Nef schrieb:


> Ich hatte also doch Recht mit 5000-15000 Artikeln:
> 
> "Ein Marketinggang. Die Hannoversche Allgemeine spricht klar aus, was sich seit gestern wohl die meisten Interessenten für die Vorbestellaktion von Windows 7 für 49,97 Euro denken. Schon Minuten nach dem Start um 9 Uhr waren die günstigen Versionen fast überall ausverkauft, Anbieter wie Amazon oder Notebooksbilliger hätten laut Informationen der Zeitung gerade einmal 1.500 Exemplare erhalten, Cyberport und Conrad gerade einmal 500. Vermutlich haben die Online-Händler zusammen gerade einmal 10.000 Stück zugeteilt bekommen."



Also ich habe es um 13:00 Uhr bei Microsoft direkt gekauft für den Preis ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Information her? Bei den Shops stand ganz klar, das man sich vorher ein Browser zu besorgen hat, da keiner dabei ist, weder auf der Windows-Disk, noch auch einer Extra Disk. Es sind nur 2 DVD`s dabei, 32 und 64Bit.


 
Nö, 32 unf 63 bit sollen auf einer drauf sein, es gibt eine extra CD, auf der der IE8 drauf ist.
Stand bei Computer Bild  
und bei Microsoft.


----------



## oldmanDF (16. Juli 2009)

Na, Jungs, schon mal in den aktuellen Media-Markt-Prospekt (gültig ab 17.07.) geschaut?:

Windows 7 Vorverkaufsbox für 45,00 €!!!


----------



## goliath (16. Juli 2009)

oldmanDF schrieb:


> Na, Jungs, schon mal in den aktuellen Media-Markt-Prospekt (gültig ab 17.07.) geschaut?:
> 
> Windows 7 Vorverkaufsbox für 45,00 €!!!



lol 

Habe heute von notebooksbilliger.de die Bestätigung über den Geldeingang erhalten (Vorkasse halt).

Darin steht, der Artikel wird halt wenn er auf Lager ist, versandt 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob im Oktober wirklich ein Pakte kommt


----------



## Henninges (16. Juli 2009)

ich habe gestern um 15:28 bei neckermann auf rechnung bestellt...mal schauen wann es ankommt...zum release im oktober sind es ja noch länger als die angegebenen 4-5 wochen lieferzeit...


----------



## rebel4life (16. Juli 2009)

Och Menno, ich wollte gestern um 16:30 nach der Arbeit bestellen, aber war ja klar - alles ausverkauft. Das finde ich dann schon etwas bescheiden für berufstätige Personen, gegen einen Verkaufsstart um 18:00 hätte ich nichts gehabt, aber 9:00, da arbeitet der normale Mensch schon...

Gibt es die Box im Mediamarkt noch? Ansonsten würde ich morgen mal reinschauen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (16. Juli 2009)

Glaubt ihr, dass ich morgen beim Media Markt noch Windows 7 bekomm? 
Und da noch eine Frage: Die Vorverkaufsbox für 45 € ist die gleiche Version, wie die im Oktober. Also kann ich die jetzt schon nutzen, obwohl sie eigentlich erst später rauskommt?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juli 2009)

Nein was du jetzt bekommst kannst du nicht nutzen da ist keine DVD drin 
Und ob du noch eine bekommst, naja ich glaube mal nicht.


----------



## MSPCFreak (16. Juli 2009)

Also heißt das, dass ich 45 € zahl, statt 200 €, aber die Version erst ab Ende Oktober nutzten kann?


----------



## Peddaa (16. Juli 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Also heißt das, dass ich 45 € zahl, statt 200 €, aber die Version erst ab Ende Oktober nutzten kann?


 Ja, genau. Wobei Windows 7 normal 120 Euro kosten soll, glaube ich.

Wenn Media Markt auch noch Werbung dafür im Prospekt macht bin ich mal gespannt wie viele Leute morgen früh vorm Laden stehen und ob ich überhaupt noch eine Box kriege. :/


----------



## MSPCFreak (16. Juli 2009)

Vieleicht krieg ich noch ne Version.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (16. Juli 2009)

Also wie ich am 15.07 10 Minuten vor halb 10 beim Mediamarkt war und gewartet habe bis sie aufmachen waren ca. 5 Leute da, also super... 
Wie dann um halb 10 aufgemacht wurde waren wir zwanzig Leute... alle direkt in die Software Abteilung und einen Mitarbeiter angesprochen der einen Karton geholt hat und jedem maximal 2 Lizenzen verkauft hat (Ausweis musste man bei mir auch vorzeigen^^nicht vergessen Jungs). 

Also viel Glück allen die bisher leer ausgegangen sind... die Leute wo bei ebay jetzt 100 Euro bieten haben noch nichts mitbekommen, eure Chance^^.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Juli 2009)

Noch eine Frage:

Aufm Laptop hab ich bereits Windows Vista (Gerät wurde im Februar gekauft, also kein kostenloses Upgrade), ist es zu empfehlen, sich für das Gerät dann gleich auch noch die Vorverkaufsbox zu holen oder komm ich da mit einem Upgrade günstige weg bzw. gibt es einen nennenswerten Vorteil für das Laptop?


----------



## AlexFCB87 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub günstiger wirst du es nicht mehr bekommen!!! (bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, schau mal was Vista und XP noch kosten). 
Ich bin mit meinem Vista nicht ganz zufrieden, deswegen hab ich es mir Windows 7 geholt. 
Firefox stürtzt z.B. manchmal ab wenn ich viele Tabs geöffnet habe (weiß einer woran es liegen könnte^^), bei Linux das ich parallel installiert habe passiert das nicht...Wenn ich viele Programme am Desktop laufen habe passiert es auch ab und zu das eines keine Rückmeldung mehr zeigt was ich unter Linux auch noch nicht hatte ? 
Spiele laufen bei mir eigentlich ganz gut, da bin ich zufrieden.
Vorteil wäre vielleicht am Laptop das Windows 7 weniger Systemressourcen verschlingt und etwas schneller sein soll.


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. Juli 2009)

Das is ja mal dreist vom Mediamarkt würde dann ja heissen das die am Mittwoch welche zurückgehalten haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Das is ja mal dreist vom Mediamarkt würde dann ja heissen das die am Mittwoch welche zurückgehalten haben.


 
Tippe ich mal.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Hmm, dann hol ich mir 2 Packungen (sofern es die gibt) und verkaufe eine notfalls hier im Forum, wäre eine Überlegung wert...

Muss man sich irgendwo registieren für die Vorverkaufsversion?


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (17. Juli 2009)

Also meine Frau hat mir heute eins geholt 

Der MediaMarkt in Regensburg hat nämlich erst heute um 10:00 Uhr mit dem Verkauf begonnen. Glück gehabt. 

Am Mittwoch mittag wars bereits in sämtlichen anderen Geschäften in Regensburg ausverkauft...


----------



## MassL (17. Juli 2009)

Komm gerade vom Media Markt (Pforzheim) zurück, wo der Vorverkauf bereits um 9:30 Uhr begonnen hat. Kam zwar 5 Minuten nach Ladenöffnung, aber konnte mir noch eine Ausgabe sichern  
Es waren nur 10 Stück da und nachdem ich mir eine mitnahm, mich kurz in einer anderen Abteilung umgesehen hatte und wieder an der Softwareabteilung vorbei kam, waren es nur noch 6 Stück. Also ich denk mal, dass die da nicht lange stehen werden oder vllt. sogar schon gestanden haben 
Man darf übrigens bis zu 3 Windows 7-Versionen mitnehmen.


----------



## DrSin (17. Juli 2009)

So Conrad hat den Vogel abgeschossen:



> Sehr geehrte Conrad-Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an dem Artikel „902775-TU SOFTWARE WINDOWS 7
> HOME PREMIUM AKTION“.
> ...



Was denken die sich?

Ich kann nur hoffen das mein Geld schnell wieder zurück kommt


----------



## WIZZZZBALL (17. Juli 2009)

Hier in Köln-Kalk im MediaMarkt gabs heute am 17.07. tatsächlich noch 50 Exemplare, allerdings nur bis ca. 10:02 Uhr (Öffnungszeit: 10:00). Weitere 40 Exemplare konnten noch vorbestellt werden. Mittlerweile ist aber auch dort Schicht, bin froh, dass ich noch zwei Exemplare bekommen habe. War aber schon witzig zu sehen, wie ca. 50 erwachsene Männer wie kleine Kinder durch die Gänge flitzen, um ein Exemplar der begehrten Software zu bekommen.


----------



## SnakeByte (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin froh, dass ich Windows 7 von Microsoft direkt beziehen kann :> Vor allem jede Version, nicht nur so ein "billiges" Home Premium...

Aber ich finds erstaunlich, dass das neue Windows nach dem Vista-flop so gut angenommen wird. Ich selbst lasse die RC1 schon seit Release laufen und es überzeugt mich mehr als Vista seinerseits.

Win7 = das neue XP!


----------



## Mental Gear (17. Juli 2009)

Ich lach mir einen ab.
Schaut euch die ganzen Marionetten an, die jetzt wie blöd versuchen an Windows 7 ranzukommen, komplett lächerlich. Winzigweich hat euch alle im Sack und steuert euch fern.
Fast schon entwürdigend so ein Verhalten, nachdem Microsoft seine Kunden mit Vista eigentlich nur verar.... hat.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (17. Juli 2009)

SnakeByte schrieb:


> Aber ich finds erstaunlich, dass das neue Windows nach dem Vista-flop so gut angenommen wird.



Nun, die Tests der Beta und des RC lesen sich ja nicht so schlecht. MS hat eben kein neues System programmiert, sondern Vista generalberholt. Es ist also grundsätzlich damit zu rechnen, daß dieses System von Anfang an zu gebrauchen sein wird. 
Zumal Vista seit SP1 ja auch in Ordnung sein soll (habs nicht getestet), und das riesige Problem mit der fehlenden Treiber- und Softwareunterstützung durch die anderen Hersteller inzwischen einigermaßen behoben ist. 

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, daß MS hier erstmals ein Windows in Vollversion zum fairen Preis angeboten hat. Das wollten sich natürlich viele sichern, in der Hoffnung, nun ein gutes udn preiswertes System für die nächsten 5 Jahre zu haben.
Außerdem sind 100.000 Exemplare für einen Massenmarkt wie Deutschland ja nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

So, war heute im MediaMarkt Kempten, die hatten 40 Lizenzen da, der vor mir hat die Packung direkt für 45€ bekommen, ich leider nicht mehr, denn die hatten zwar noch Lizenzen, aber keine Packungen (gab anscheinend Probleme beim Versand), deswegen musste ich mich mit einer Vorbestellung (40€ Anzahlung, die restlichen 5€ bei Abholung im Oktober) begnügen, aber Hauptsache ich habs für 45€ bekommen. 

Durch die Gänge gerannt bin ich aber nicht, das war mir zu blöd, es gab aber wirklich ein paar Pfosten die hingestürmt sind, dadurch wusste ich aber gleich, wo ich hinmuss, war zu faul zum suchen. XD

@Mental Gear:
Du bist ja so toll. Bestimmt bist du übelst der HaXXor der nur Raubkopien hat und der Held in der Schulklasse ist, weil er sogar Manhunt&Co verteilt.

--> Wieso in etwa 3x so viel bezahlen? Ich glaube, dass du dein Geld noch nicht selber verdienst, denn dann würdest du sowas nicht sagen. Ein Elektroniker in der Industrie bekommt zwar rund 15-20€ die Stunde (den Kunden kostet das natürlich locker 40€), aber das ist nunmal nicht so viel, dass man einfach auf 74€ verzichen möchte. Für die 45€ Version arbeitet man also rund 3 Stunden, für die spätere (119€) arbeitet man dann aber ganze 8 Stunden, ist ja gar kein Unterschied.


----------



## CentaX (17. Juli 2009)

Whoa, ich hätt ja echt gern eins gehabt, aber was da jetzt abging... Im Internet nach ein paar Minuten ausverkauft, heute stürmen sie alle in den Media Markt. Kann ich nicht machen (wir fahren morgen in den Urlaub) und - um ehrlich zu sein - bin ich mir auch zu fein dafür -.- Bleib ich halt bei Vista, ist mir auch recht...


----------



## Maischi (17. Juli 2009)

hi,

hab heute auch mal bei einem Expert Laden in meiner Nähe angerufe, und gefragt ob die auch am Vorverkauf teilnehmen(is nich der größte Markt). Er meinte Ja, haben aber selber keine Box auf Lager, ich solle nächste Woche nochmal anfragen und er hat mich sozusagen auf eine Warteliste gesetzt. Bin mit meinem Vista Ultimate x64 richtig zufrieden, XP war auch nich besser. Werde mein Vista auch die Win7 Generation behalten - DirectX11 soll ja auch für Vista kommen - deswegen hab ich kein Grund zu wechseln. Hätte nämlich die günstige Win7 Home Premium bei meiner Freundin drauf gemacht, weils so hübsch aussieht . 

Trotzdem find ich die 50€ eigentlich ein Top-Preis, welcher auch so manchen Raubkopierer hätte überreden können. Nur Wenn die das von den geplanten 119€ noch weiter erhöhen wollen schießen die sich m.M.n. selber ins Bein.

Ich hoffe die machen jetzt immer solche Aktionen, auch wenn die bei Zeiten ausverkauft sind. Ohne dieser Aktion hätten wir doch auch die 119€ bezahlen müssen - von daher wer eins hat OK, wer nicht halt Pech gehabt(meine Meinung).


----------



## zuogolpon (17. Juli 2009)

Da ich im Urlaub in Fr bin will ich mich nicht zu arg aufregen. Doch wenn ichs mir recht überlege wäre es echt nett eins für 45€ zu bekommen. Echt schade. Leider ist das Leben so.

Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben. Damn.

Dann muss ich wohl 120€ blechen.

MfG
Z


----------



## Moetown (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich werds mir,wenns draußen ist,völlig entspannt und legal vom Uniserver ziehen ......


----------



## DarthTK (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute noch eins in einem neu eröffneten Elektromarkt in der Nähe von München bekommen. Bedenklich fande ich allerdings, dass die wenigsten mit nur einer Packung zur Kasse gelaufen sind...


----------



## Alan_Shore (17. Juli 2009)

Mental Gear schrieb:


> Ich lach mir einen ab.
> Schaut euch die ganzen Marionetten an, die jetzt wie blöd versuchen an Windows 7 ranzukommen, komplett lächerlich. Winzigweich hat euch alle im Sack und steuert euch fern.
> Fast schon entwürdigend so ein Verhalten, nachdem Microsoft seine Kunden mit Vista eigentlich nur verar.... hat.


 
Warum Ms uns mit Vista verarscht haben soll muss du mal erklären.

Ich arbeite vorzüglich mit Vista und das ohne jegliche Probleme!

Ich denke du bist nur neidisch, weil du keine mehr bekommen hast.

Also Füsse still halten und die Leute sich freuen lassen!


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Juli 2009)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch eins in einem neu eröffneten Elektromarkt in der Nähe von München bekommen. Bedenklich fande ich allerdings, dass die wenigsten mit nur einer Packung zur Kasse gelaufen sind...



Welcher Markt war das bitte? Hätte unbedingt gern noch eine :/


----------



## marwo (17. Juli 2009)

Im update auf der main steht man kann heute oder morgen win7 bei media markt erwerben..also ich aufs Fahrrad..ab zu media markt..fragen..antwort bekommen: ist schon seit mittwoch ausverkauft genauso wie bei amazon usw...
also entweder ihr seid mit den updates hinterher oder mein media markt verarscht mich


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Die haben in der Regel nur 40 Lizenzen da und die sind ruckzuck weg, 10min nach Ladenöffnung müssten alle Lizenzen in Kempten schon weggewesen sein. 400 Lizenzen wären aber aber besser.


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Juli 2009)

Jo hab auch schon in sämtlichen Märkten in der nähe angerufen. Alle sagen es sei schon seit mittwoch weg ka...


----------



## oliver1311 (17. Juli 2009)

im mm in egelsbach gab es um 13:30 noch sieben stück
hatten heute auch nur 30 stück
gestern und vorgestern 20 stück


----------



## Dal604 (17. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir grade eine gekauft


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Juli 2009)

und wo bitte?


----------



## Dal604 (17. Juli 2009)

Media Markt Chemnitz Sachsenallee
hab da vorher angerufen und die joar wir ham nochn paar
Also ich gleich hingedüßt und eine bekommen.


----------



## The-Typhoon (17. Juli 2009)

Mal ne vllt dumme Frage..
Ist das eigentlich die 32 oder 64Bit Version, die es hier für 50 Euro gibt? Weil mit meinen 6GB bräuchte ich schon 64Bit und somit würde mir die 32er nichts nutzen... Ist mir jetzt im Nachhinein erst eingefallen, nachdem ich mir die bei Amazon geholt hab...


----------



## eVoX (17. Juli 2009)

Beides auf der DVD vorhanden.


----------



## s0niC (17. Juli 2009)

So, nachdem meine bEstellungen bei Otto und Neckermann ja nicht 100%ig sicher sind dacht ich mir "Holst die zur Sicherheit noch eins im MediaMarkt"...-und wenn ich es nicht brauch bekommts der Schwiegervater!
Hatte mich ja eh gewundert das die nochmal extra Werbung gemacht haben für heute.

...-also nix wie hin, pünktlich zur Eröffnung rein und gleich zur Softwareabteilung...tatatata...-tut uns leid...-alle weg! Häh?
Hallo?...-ich der erste hier heute! Shut up the **** you must!

...äh ja wir haben am MIttwoch nur 50St. bekommen und heut nur !!13!!...-und die sind alle reserviert! Entschuldigung, ihr habt noch nie Reserviert...-naja...-"diesmal war ne Ausnahme" 
Das ist so krass...-dann hab ich so nen Aufstand gemacht das er mir nen Gutschein austellen wollte (ich sollte 5Taler anzahlen) denn vielleicht kommen nächste Woche nochmal welche!

Jetzt der Hit, ich bin mit dem Gutschein/Vorverkaufsbox, Name und Anschrift+Telefonnummer an diesen MediaMarkt gebunden und kann es nur dort abholen, das sei wohl überall so damit man die Dinger nicht so einfach wieder verkaufen könne! Haha, in 5Tagen zieh ich um, weitweit weg...

...-also war der Ganze AUfstand, Energie, Schlafverlust umsonst!

Mich würde das mal interessieren ob andere auch Ihre Daten da lassen mussten...


----------



## squarepants (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern eine Kopie bei otto bestellt - erst online, aber die Seite is ja bekanntlich fehlerhaft! Ich hatte plötzlich 50 Stück im Warenkorb für irgendwas über 3000€!!! Weiterklicken war leider zwecklos also hab ich den Saftladen telefonisch genötigt meine Bestellung umgehend zu bearbeiten. Man hat mir freundlich die Bestellung abgenommen und die Auslieferung Ende Oktober fest zugesagt! Ich war guten Glaubens, nun einer der Glücklichen zu sein, heute kam ein Brief ins Haus geflattert mit der Aussage:

Das tut uns sehr leid!
statt dieses Briefs hätten wir ihnen lieber ihre Bestellung geschickt. Doch leider müssen wir ihnen mitteilen, dass wir ihre Wunschartikel nicht sofort liefern können. blablabla

Windows7 Software Lieferstatus: LEIDER AUSVERKAUFT!!!
Ja spinn ich? 
Um ein Haar wäre ich otto-Kunde geworden, aber mit der Story haben die eher einen neuen Todfeind bekommen die Drecksäcke!!!

Ich fühle mich hochgradig betrogen, und dafür kann Microsoft meiner Meinung nach nichts!!!


----------



## DanielUnruh (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn man hier so liest muss ja echt was abgegangen sein bei Media Markt wenn sogar Leute im Geschäft rumgerannt sind das wäre mir zu blöd
ich hab für mein Exemplar zwar 50 Euro + Versand bei Alternate bezahlt dafür ganz entspannt mit einer Tasse Kaffee in der Hand


----------



## BK_90 (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich hatte am Mittwoch mit technischen Problemen bei Amazon zu kämpfen. Und heute kam die entschädigung. Ich hatte eine Email von Amazon im Fach, und diese beinhaltete einen Gutschein über 70€ beim Kauf von Win 7. Also kann ich jetzt noch bequem bis Oktober eins für 50€ bestellen.


----------



## Riplex (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte auch probleme um 9 Uhr am Mittwoch morgen bei Amazon.de zu bestellen. Hatte Windows 7 schon im Warenkorb, konnte es aber nicht abschicken, da immer "Service unavailble" kam. 
Hab aber keine E-Mail von Amazon erhalten.


----------



## s0niC (17. Juli 2009)

squarepants schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern eine Kopie bei otto bestellt - erst online, aber die Seite is ja bekanntlich fehlerhaft! Ich hatte plötzlich 50 Stück im Warenkorb für irgendwas über 3000€!!! Weiterklicken war leider zwecklos also hab ich den Saftladen telefonisch genötigt meine Bestellung umgehend zu bearbeiten. Man hat mir freundlich die Bestellung abgenommen und die Auslieferung Ende Oktober fest zugesagt! Ich war guten Glaubens, nun einer der Glücklichen zu sein, heute kam ein Brief ins Haus geflattert mit der Aussage:
> 
> Das tut uns sehr leid!
> statt dieses Briefs hätten wir ihnen lieber ihre Bestellung geschickt. Doch leider müssen wir ihnen mitteilen, dass wir ihre Wunschartikel nicht sofort liefern können. blablabla
> ...





Also ich hab heut nochmal mit Otto telefoniert weil ein Freund auch eine Stornierung bekommen hat, aber meine Bestellung ist wie gehabt drin und kommt zum Release....-na mal sehen, ich hab auch früh bestellt, war glaub ich so halb elf.


----------



## Lauren (17. Juli 2009)

Habe eben bei zwei Media-Märkten angerufern. Waren jeweils nur 45 (45!!!) Boxen im Regal. Ich habe echt die Schnauze voll! Das ist Volksverarschung was Microsoft da mit uns treibt. Wundere mich, das die Märkte da überhaupt noch mitmachen. Für mich ist das Thema hier durch! Gibt schließlich noch andere Wege an die Software zu kommen.


----------



## poppulus (17. Juli 2009)

Tja, dann werde ich wohl morgen mal meinen Mediamarkt besuchen, vlt. hab ich ja Glück


----------



## feivel (17. Juli 2009)

ich habe diesen gutschein heute auch bekommen...o_O
ich frage mich ob amazon die kosten trägt, oder ob ms noch ma ein paar rausrückt


----------



## VegetoSF (17. Juli 2009)

Der Media markt hatte heute noch nichts rumliegen, hatte nicht viel Zeit, aber da war weit und breit nichts zu sehen.
Entweder weg oder die haben das erst morgen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Das gibts nur an der Info. Rumliegen tut da nichts, denn selbst wenn sie was hatten wäre es schon weg.


----------



## DoktorX (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe keinen Gutschein erhalten >:|


----------



## Riplex (17. Juli 2009)

Ich auch nicht. Werde wohl den Verbraucherschutz bemühen müssen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Wieso denn? Es war so gut wie bei allen Anbietern der Hinweis, dass die Menge begrenzt ist deutlich zu sehen.

Ich hab den Zettel vom Mediamarkt nochmal genau angeschaut, ist ein Kaufvertrag mit Anzahlung, sie können also nicht beim Preis hochgehen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Juli 2009)

Yeah ich hab gerade einen Gutschein bei Amazon bekommen, jetzt bekomm ich die Version doch noch für 50€. Aber falls das schon jemand probiert hat: Ich hatte am Mittwoch zwei im Warenkorb (für mich und meinen Bruder), gilt der Gutschein jetzt für beide oder nur für eins?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## MassL (17. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das gibts nur an der Info. Rumliegen tut da nichts, denn selbst wenn sie was hatten wäre es schon weg.


Das kann man aber nicht generell sagen. Bei uns (Pforzheim) im MM "lagen" die Windows 7-Hüllen bei der restlichen Betriebssystem-Software, aber natürlich gleich am Gang, damit man sie auch gut sehen kann


----------



## feivel (17. Juli 2009)

hatte auch 2 im warenkorb..gilt nur für eines..aber es freut mich trotzdem


----------



## aRadau (17. Juli 2009)

Mein Vater hat mir eins von Media-Markt mitgebracht, allerdings hat er nur die Rechnung und keine Hülle bekommen.

Sollte aber trotzdem funktionieren dann, oder?

Falls nicht hab ich den Name von dem Typ, dann gibts


----------



## Riplex (17. Juli 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Yeah ich hab gerade einen Gutschein bei Amazon bekommen, jetzt bekomm ich die Version doch noch für 50€. Aber falls das schon jemand probiert hat: Ich hatte am Mittwoch zwei im Warenkorb (für mich und meinen Bruder), gilt der Gutschein jetzt für beide oder nur für eins?
> 
> grüße, Railroads




Wann haste den Gutschein denn bekommen bzw. wann hat Amazon die E-Mail abgeschickt ?


----------



## Shady (17. Juli 2009)

aRadau schrieb:


> Sollte aber trotzdem funktionieren dann, oder?



Zu mir meinte der Typ im MM ich solle UNBEDINGT Hülle und Rechnung mitbringen... Aber wenn sie es bei euch so machen, dann auch gut. Notfalls hast du ja die Rechnung...


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Das dürfte dann keine Rechnung sondern ein Kaufvertrag sein. Ist also vollkommen gültig, ich hab das gleiche.


----------



## aRadau (17. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das dürfte dann keine Rechnung sondern ein Kaufvertrag sein. Ist also vollkommen gültig, ich hab das gleiche.



Jo, so n 2-seitiges Teil mit 40€ Anzahlung...

Hab eben meinen Vater nochmal gefragt, der meinte die haben das fast nur so gemacht dort.


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Juli 2009)

Riplex schrieb:


> Wann haste den Gutschein denn bekommen bzw. wann hat Amazon die E-Mail abgeschickt ?


Heute nachmittag, aber im Amazon Forum steht das es nur die bekommen haben die es schon im Warenkorb hatten aber nichtmehr bis zur Kasse durchgekommen sind.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Shady (17. Juli 2009)

aRadau schrieb:


> Jo, so n 2-seitiges Teil mit 40€ Anzahlung...
> 
> Hab eben meinen Vater nochmal gefragt, der meinte die haben das fast nur so gemacht dort.



Also vielleicht doch keine zurück gehaltenen Exemplare, sondern einfach eine Aktion? Aber auch nur in begrenzter Anzahl...?
Mmh... hät ich mir auch noch eine holen sollen...


----------



## JoshuaNRW (17. Juli 2009)

Komme grade aus den MM in Bielefeld und Osnabrück und auch aus Gütersloh..... nix zu bekommen !!!

Shit, da testet man Win7, sendet alle auflaufenden Fehler und dann sowas....

Naja, wer arbeiten muss und nicht nur vorm Rechner hockt und so seine Chancen erhöht, der hat halt Pech und schafft es nicht so ein *Lockangebot *zu bekommen.
Also etwas sparen und die Vollversion kaufen ...._**ärger**_


----------



## aRadau (17. Juli 2009)

Möglich. MM in Reutlingen hat 56 Stück bekommen, aber dann einfach weiter verkauft, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, so wie bei mir


----------



## Riplex (17. Juli 2009)

Werd mir jetzt erstmal ne Std. Zeit nehmen und alle Leute die bei Ebay mehr als 3 Lizenzen verkaufen bei Ebay und MS anschwärzen. Sollte jeder machen der wegen solchen Idioten leer ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Vansenz (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte es auch im Warenkorb und bin nicht durchgekommen.
Trotz Beschwerde per E-Mail hab ich keinen Gutschein bekommen...

Hab noch bei Otto bestellt doch keiner kann mir dort was sagen...


----------



## Castortranse (17. Juli 2009)

Habe bei bestimmt 5 Media Märkten angerufen und überall war Win7 ausverkauft. Der letzte Markt war in Heidelberg. Die hatte auch keine mehr ( also Vorverkaufsbox ), hatten aber trotzdem für 45€ weiter verkauft. Hab gleich zugeschlagen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Einen Vorteil hat es jedoch, wenn man die Vorverkaufsbox nicht hat, dafür aber den Kaufvertrag - man bekommt im Oktober dann die normale Packung mit den DVDs, bei der Vorverkaufsverpackung muss man die DVDs extra ordern oder downloaden.


----------



## lord-elveon (17. Juli 2009)

ICH LIEBE AMAZON!!!

Da es technische Probleme gab, hat Amazon Leuten, die wegen der überlasteten Servern wegen der Vorbestellung von Windows 7 für 50 € die 70 € Unterschied zum normalen Vorbestellen geschenkt!!!

AMAZON RULES


----------



## vakahma (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab nur Kassenbon und die Box bekommen aber das sollte reichen? Oh man, wenn nicht. Hab auch nochmal extra nachgefragt, weil einer auch so ein dinA4 Blatt bekommen hat aber die meinten, dass ich keins benötigen würde.


----------



## MassL (17. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hat es jedoch, wenn man die Vorverkaufsbox nicht hat, dafür aber den Kaufvertrag - man bekommt im Oktober dann die normale Packung mit den DVDs, bei der Vorverkaufsverpackung muss man die DVDs extra ordern oder downloaden.


Wie sieht das dann beim MM aus? Muss man zu denen gehn und den Coupon+Kassenbeleg vorlegen und die bestellen die DVD, auf die man dann ewig lang warten muss? Hoff mal, dass die dann sowas aber auf Lager haben... Dachte bisher, dass ich im Gegenzug die normale OEM-Version bekomm, also nochmal Hülle inkl. der DVD, aber gut, hab mich im Vorfeld eben nicht informiert 
Wie sieht das dann beim Download aus? Wo bekomm ich dann den Key her?


----------



## Peddaa (17. Juli 2009)

Man man ich könnte die Media Markt-Mitarbeiter wirklich erschießen. 
Erst öffnen die mindestens 10 Minunten früher und dann folgendes: Ich zusammen mit meiner Mutter schnellen Schrittes schnell nach unten gelaufen. Von der Treppe aus sah man auch schon eine recht große Menschentraube (ca. 10 Leute). Dann haben wir uns erstmal schön angestellt, während die Mitarbeiter die Zettel verteilt haben.

Und dann, fast wie ich es mir gestern Abend schon gedacht habe, war ich der Zweite der keinen mehr bekam (ich dachte, dass ich der erste gewesen wäre). Voller Enttäuschung haben wir dann erst noch bei den Mäusen geguckt. Als wir dann nach oben wollten, fiel meiner Mutter ein, dass sie nohc nach einer CD gucken wollten. Rein zufällig mussten wir auch an dem Stand vorbei wo die Zettel verteilt wurden, an dem auch noch die 2 Mitarbeiter standen. Wie es der Zufall so wollte, fragte meine Mutter, ob keine Zettel mehr da wären. Der Mitarbeiter: "Doch, wenn Sie wollen, gebe ich Ihnen noch einen."  

Zwar keine Vorverkaufsbox (zwecks Sammlung), aber so lange ich 74 euro spare ist das eigentlich auch egal. 
Dann bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob ich auch noch so einen "bösen" Brief von Otto bekomme.

Edit: Ah, ok, wenn das so ist, dass man die Original-Windows7-Box nicht bekommt, dann ist mir das so sogar lieber.


----------



## Revolution (17. Juli 2009)

Expert hats auch in sein prospekt.
Meint ihr es wird morgen im mm oder expert morgen wieder was geben?


----------



## Mr.Maison (17. Juli 2009)

Ich kann allen nur empfehlen die MM Aktion zu nutzen. Aufgrund dieser konnte ich heute gegen 17H, als schon alle Boxen um 10:01H verkauft waren, per "Anzahlungsvertragdings" WIN 7 für 45€ sichern.

Bei dem geflamme sollte man nicht vergessen das 45€ für nen OS am Erstveröffentlichungstag nicht ganz so schlecht ist! Das sieben Jahre alte XP kostet noch 69€! PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Microsoft: Windows XP Professional Edition OEM/DSP/SB, 1er Pack (PC) Das solche Aktion begrentzte Stückzahlen haben sollte auch klar sein.


----------



## goliath (17. Juli 2009)

Hiho,

ich hatte auch bei Amazon 2 Win7er im Warenkorb und konnte nicht zur Kasse gehen !

Habe aber keine email bekommen ???

Ist der Gutschein automatisch gekommen oder habt Ihr euch beschwert o.ä. ???


----------



## oldmanDF (17. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hat es jedoch, wenn man die Vorverkaufsbox nicht hat, dafür aber den Kaufvertrag - man bekommt im Oktober dann die normale Packung mit den DVDs, bei der Vorverkaufsverpackung muss man die DVDs extra ordern oder downloaden.


 
Quelle? Ich bin nämlich bisher davon ausgegangen, dass ich mit dem in der DVD-Packung befindlichen Gutschein und dem Kassenbon eine normale Retail-Packung bekomme.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Das, was ich meine gilt nicht für die Leute, die die DVD Box erhalten haben, sondern für die, die nur einen Zettel bekommen haben. Der Zettel ist ein Kaufvertrag von Windows 7 und man kann dann direkt nach dem Release sich die Vollversion holen, das hat mir der Mitarbeiter gesagt.


----------



## oldmanDF (17. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das, was ich meine gilt nicht für die Leute, die die DVD Box erhalten haben, sondern für die, die nur einen Zettel bekommen haben. Der Zettel ist ein Kaufvertrag von Windows 7 und man kann dann direkt nach dem Release sich die Vollversion holen, das hat mir der Mitarbeiter gesagt.



Du hast aber gesagt, dass man mit der Vorverkaufspackung (DVD-Box) die DVD extra orden muss bzw. Win 7 downloaden muss. Bin jetzt ein wenig verwirt. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht mehr aufnahmefähig.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (17. Juli 2009)

weiß jemand zuvälligerweiße ob in augsburg n media markt noch kaufbar ist?


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, das muss man laut einem Bericht/den Informartionen auf der MS Seite. Wie sollte man denn sonst an das Installationsmedium kommen?

In der Vorverkaufsox ist ein Code drin, bei dem die 1. Gruppe aus 3 Zeichen bestehen müsste, das lässt sich dem Aktivierungsformular von MS entnehmen...


----------



## vakahma (17. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Code? In meiner Box ist nur ein stück Pappe auf dem drauf steht"Coupon und Kassenbon berechtigt zum Bezug eines Windows 7 Home Premium" aber ein code ist da nicht drauf.

Könntest du den Link von dieser Ms Seite posten?


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

War auch das Formular für Amerika, kann sein, dass die deutsche Version da ne Ausnahme macht.


----------



## MassL (17. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ja, das muss man laut einem Bericht/den Informartionen auf der MS Seite. Wie sollte man denn sonst an das Installationsmedium kommen?
> 
> In der Vorverkaufsox ist ein Code drin, bei dem die 1. Gruppe aus 3 Zeichen bestehen müsste, das lässt sich dem Aktivierungsformular von MS entnehmen...


What? Entweder bin ich zu blöd, diesen Code zu finden oder bei mir war keiner dabei. 
Ein "Pappcover" ist das einzige, was in der Box zu finden ist: Vorder- und Rückseite der Pappe wie die Vorder- und Rückseite der DVD-Hülle... wie originell  
Fehlt bei mir jetzt was oder haben die anderen das gleiche drin?

Edit: Okay, genau wie bei vakahma  Erleichterung überkommt mich


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber das was du hast wird schon stimmen.


----------



## oldmanDF (17. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ja, das muss man laut einem Bericht/den Informartionen auf der MS Seite. Wie sollte man denn sonst an das Installationsmedium kommen?
> 
> In der Vorverkaufsox ist ein Code drin, bei dem die 1. Gruppe aus 3 Zeichen bestehen müsste, das lässt sich dem Aktivierungsformular von MS entnehmen...



In dem ich in den Media Markt gehe und mir eine Retail-Version mitnehme? Auf dem Gutschein in der DVD-Box (es ist ja nicht mal eine, da fehlt der "Nippel", der die DVD fixiert) ist auch keine Gruppe aus 3 Zeichen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

Dann ist das halt anderst als in Amerika.


----------



## oldmanDF (17. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Dann ist das halt anderst als in Amerika.



Scheint so. In Amerika wurde ja auch, soweit ich weß, nur eine Upgrade-Version angeboten. In D gibts ja die Retail-Version.


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2009)

Win7 Nein Danke, 
mit Win 7 komme ich nicht mehr ins Internet keine Treiber Unterstützung,
was auch heißt ... keine Produkt Aktivierung möglich  ....???
für UMS, sei es T-com, oder O2, oder Vodofone, oder Eplus es gibt nix dafür auch mein 56 K gibt es nichts, Win 7 wird noch mehr zu einem flop 
einige Hersteller  haben schon angekündigt,
keinen Support für Win 7 zu machen, was nützt also dann noch der PC ...
wenn man den nur noch sehr eingeschränkt nutzten kann ?
was bleibt über, XP, Vista und Linux, MS trift hier mal wieder die Haupt schult , weil die nicht mit dem Herstellern zusammen arbeiten , 
und es ist auch nicht einzusehen alle 2 Jahre die komplette HW zu welchen nur wegen einem Neuem Windows , was auch letztendlich eine Kosten Frage für alle ist !


----------



## Molto (18. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht warum ihr euch so aufregt, von wegen wenn man die Vorverkaufsbox bekommen hat, muss man sich Windows 7 Runterladen, während die anderen die komplette Box bekommen. Ist doch Blödsinn.
Der MM Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt, dass man mit dem Kassenzettel am 22.Oktober die Windows 7 Box abholen kann, denn mit dem Erwerb einer Vorverkaufsbox sichert man sich eine Windows 7 Box welche am 22.oktober erscheint! Es ist sozusagen eine Vorbestellung. Wäre doch auch Blödsinn wenn ich vom MM einen Downloadlink bekomme...


----------



## rebel4life (18. Juli 2009)

@amdintel:
Wieso sollte ein Hersteller extra Treiber für ein OS schreiben, welches erst in einem halben Jahr erscheint? >.<

Dann bekommen die mit der Box auch noch die normale Version? Ist ja doof, denn die Box hätte man wunderbar als DVD Hülle verwenden können. xD Hätte ich doch nur eine bekommen^^


----------



## oldmanDF (18. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ist ja doof, denn die Box hätte man wunderbar als DVD Hülle verwenden können. xD Hätte ich doch nur eine bekommen^^



Ich zitier mich mal selber:



oldmanDF schrieb:


> .... DVD-Box (es ist ja nicht mal eine, da fehlt der "Nippel", der die DVD fixiert) ....



Das heißt, dass die DVD lose in der Box rumfliegen würde.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gestern noch das 7er Schnäppchen im MediaMarkt für 45€ bekommen.

Am 15. hatte ich das noch nicht ernst genommen.

Kassenzettel vorzeigen, die restlichen 5€ von den 45 bezahlen, DVDs einstecken und los gehts. Einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## oldmanDF (18. Juli 2009)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern noch das 7er Schnäppchen im MediaMarkt für 45€ bekommen.
> 
> Am 15. hatte ich das noch nicht ernst genommen.
> 
> Kassenzettel vorzeigen, die restlichen 5€ von den 45 bezahlen, DVDs einstecken und los gehts. Einfacher gehts nicht.



Das hast Du ja nochmal Glück gehabt! Aber warum Media Markt eine Anzahlung von 40 € macht, erschließt sich mir nicht. Da hätte man gleich die 45 € abkassieren können.


----------



## Zocker85 (18. Juli 2009)

habe heut eine Lizent noch bekommen in MM...mir wurden gleich 45€ abkassiert...


----------



## Mental Gear (18. Juli 2009)

Alan_Shore schrieb:


> Warum Ms uns mit Vista verarscht haben soll muss du mal erklären.
> 
> Ich arbeite vorzüglich mit Vista und das ohne jegliche Probleme!
> 
> ...




Falscher könntest Du nicht liegen. Ich würde nicht mal im Traum dran denken in nen Elektromarkt zu laufen und mich um eine leere Hülle anzustellen auch wenn ich damit xx Euro spare.

Vista ist ganz einfach deshalb eine Veräppelung, weil es quasi nichts besser kann als XP bis auf die Speicherverwaltung. Laut Test hier soll Win7 ja auch nur minimal schneller sein in manchen Bereichen und bei z.B. der Kopierzeit von Dateien sogar langsamer. Soviel zum Fortschritt


----------



## vakahma (18. Juli 2009)

oldmanDF schrieb:


> Das hast Du ja nochmal Glück gehabt! Aber warum Media Markt eine Anzahlung von 40 € macht, erschließt sich mir nicht. Da hätte man gleich die 45 € abkassieren können.




Anscheinend war das bei jedem anders. Ich hab z.b direkt 45€ bezahlt, andere hingegen 40€ und 5€, wenn sie Windows abholen.

Mental Gear, dass ist schoen für dich! Andere wollen aber gerne 70€ sparen.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Juli 2009)

Es ist ja auch egal, wie die Zahlung erfolgt. Das wichtigste ist doch die Ersparnis.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> für UMS, sei es T-com, oder O2, oder Vodofone, oder Eplus es gibt nix dafür


Also mein O2 UMTS-Surfstick von Qualcomm Funktioniert einwandfrei mit Vista und Win7.
Und wenn du ein Problem mit den Treibern hast, dann versuch mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Vista SP1 oder SP2 stellen.


----------



## jopi24johannes (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe von Amazon einen 70€ Gutschein bekommen und damit Win7 für 120€ bestellt, also nur 50€ gezahlt. Den Gutschein habe ich bekommen, weil am 15. um 9.01 mein Win7 aus dem Warenkorb verschwunden ist (weil die Server zusammenbrachen). 
Vorher war ich bei MM und Saturn, die beide keine Vorverkaufsversion mehr hatten.


----------



## s0niC (18. Juli 2009)

So, die Bestellung bei Neckermann wurde heute storniert ( der nette Mann am Telefon sagte das fast alle storniert wurden ) weil der Hersteller die versprochene Anzahl nicht liefern kann.

...-es entwickelt sich immer mehr zum riesen Runningwerbegag!


----------



## vakahma (18. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> So, die Bestellung bei Neckermann wurde heute storniert ( der nette Mann am Telefon sagte das fast alle storniert wurden ) weil der Hersteller die versprochene Anzahl nicht liefern kann.
> 
> ...-es entwickelt sich immer mehr zum riesen Runningwerbegag!



Das ist ja mal

Die haben echt fast alle storniert? Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass MS zuerst sagt" ja ihr kriegt welche" und dann bekommen sie doch keine.


----------



## Ripcord (18. Juli 2009)

Ich mach mich auch nicht mehr verrückt und lasse den Trouble an mir vorbeiziehen.

Gekauft wird dann einfach die SB Version für ca. 80€, kostet zwar 30€ mehr aber was sind schon 30€ in der heutigen Zeit...


----------



## s0niC (18. Juli 2009)

Die haben sich schlichtweg übernommen und mehr Bestellungen angenommen als Sie hatten...-das gibt natürlich keiner zu vermute ich.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Juli 2009)

Bei mir in Würzburg wahr gestern Mittag schon alles Ausverkauft habe auch extra in allen drei Media Markt Märkten angerufen und alles ausverkauft, bekommen auch nichts mehr rein. Habe auch gemeint weil welche erst am Samstag mit dem Angebot Starten aber sie haben damit Gestern angefangen. Und wieder zu spät bis zum Mittag alles ausverkauft und man steht da na ja so ist das, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## s0niC (18. Juli 2009)

...-bei Otto ist die Bestellung noch drin ( zum Glück hab ich vorsichtshalber bei denen auch noch bestellt ), die Telefondame meinte wenn ich bis heut keine Stornierung bekommen habe siehts ganz gut aus, 100&ig ist es aber noch nicht.


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> @amdintel:
> Wieso sollte ein Hersteller extra Treiber für ein OS schreiben, welches erst in einem halben Jahr erscheint? >.<
> 
> ^^



warum hat ein Auto 4 Räder ? 
Fakt ist, das man mit Win 7 nicht mehr über UMTs ins Internet kommt, was heißt sehr eingeschränkte PC Nutzung , kein Hersteller, 
kein Provider bietet derzeit Win 7 Unterstützung , sehr schön nachzulesen unter System Voraussetzungen, 
Also Win 7 ist ein Nutzloses OS mehr nicht , wo mit auch die Produkt Aktivierung nicht geht .


----------



## rebel4life (18. Juli 2009)

Quelle? 

Lenovo Support & downloads - Drivers and software - ThinkPad SL300, SL400, SL400c, SL500, SL500c 

Selbst Lenovo bietet keinen einzigen Treiber für Windows 7 an, jetzt rate mal, wieso die noch keinen haben...

Achte dabei vieleicht auf das Release von Windows 7. Merkst was?


----------



## vakahma (18. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> warum hat ein Auto 4 Räder ?
> Fakt ist, das man mit Win 7 nicht mehr über UMTs ins Internet kommt, was heißt sehr eingeschränkte PC Nutzung , kein Hersteller,
> kein Provider bietet derzeit Win 7 Unterstützung , sehr schön nachzulesen unter System Voraussetzungen,
> Also Win 7 ist ein Nutzloses OS mehr nicht , wo mit auch die Produkt Aktivierung nicht geht .




Na, für dich vielleicht! Für unzählig andere aber nicht! Vielleicht wird UMTs NOCH nicht unterstützt aber dann ist Win 7 noch lange nicht nutzlos!


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2009)

doch ist es, ich komme damit z.b. nicht mehr ins Internet ,
keine Produkt Aktivierung, kein MS Update ist damit *nicht*  mehr möglich , also was soll ich damit ?
und DSL ist nicht überall verfügbar,
 wie oft eigentlich denn noch ?
Mein 56K Modem geht mit Win 7 ebenfalls nichts,
Fax Senden mit dem PC geht ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Juli 2009)

Hab mal die seite von Amazon.de gelesen da steht solange der vorat reicht .

wie soll ich das verstehen das ist doch betrug.

ok dan lässt sich amazon von 1000 leute den geld kassieren aber 100 leute bekommen den Windows 7 .

und den geld von 900 leuten tuhen wier mal auf aktien und kssieren den zinsen ab .
alles klar .


----------



## rebel4life (18. Juli 2009)

Oo, jetzt hat er wieder sein Faxproblem. >.< Windows kann man per Telefon aktivieren, aber da wirst du wahrscheinlich auch keins haben, denn der Platz ist ja so eng bemessen.

Lass dich in deinem Thread darüber aus, aber nicht hier. 

Jetzt nochmal: Wieso sollte ein Hersteller Treiber für ein Betriebssystem bereitstellen, welches sich noch in der Entwicklung befindet und nicht einmal auf dem Markt ist?


----------



## SashTheMash (18. Juli 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Hab mal die seite von Amazon.de gelesen da steht solange der vorat reicht .
> 
> wie soll ich das verstehen das ist doch betrug.
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass man bei Amazon erst am Releasetag bezahlt, und dass die auch jedem Kunden, der ne Bestellbestätigung bekommen hat, Windows 7 zukommen lassen, oder?

btw: Kauf dir mal ne Packung Deutsch, soviele Rechtschreibfehler in einem Post...


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> So, die Bestellung bei Neckermann wurde heute storniert ( der nette Mann am Telefon sagte das fast alle storniert wurden ) weil der Hersteller die versprochene Anzahl nicht liefern kann.
> 
> ...-es entwickelt sich immer mehr zum riesen Runningwerbegag!



Mich betrifft es auch. 

Aber der Mitarbeiter hat mir auch gesagt das M$ demnächst wieder solch eine Aktion für 50€ starteten wird.


----------



## Lotipats (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 für 50 Euro vorbestellen - Update: Neue Infos zu Amazon und Media Markt*



			
				Windows 7 für 50 Euro vorbestellen - Update: Neue Infos zu Amazon und Media Markt schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Media Markt [...] Bei der Vorverkaufsbox ist der Vorgang offenbar anders, hier müssen die Installations-DVDs erst bestellt werden.


Ich habe nachgefragt. Mir hat man gesagt, dass man mit der Box und dem Kassenzettel ab 22.10. hinkommt und seins dann einfach abholt. Durch die Box ist es reserviert und kann jeder Zeit abgeholt werden. Von "erst bestellen" war nie die Rede.


----------



## Faltdach (18. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Lenovo Support & downloads - Drivers and software - ThinkPad SL300, SL400, SL400c, SL500, SL500c
> 
> ...



*Hüstel*

Lenovo Support & downloads - Windows 7 BETA

Grüße,
Marco


----------



## rebel4life (18. Juli 2009)

Ok, das sind aber nur Betatreiber, ich wollte damit dem amdintel nur sagen, dass es noch keine fertigen Treiber gibt.

Danke für den Link, denn da ist ja auch mein UMTS Modul dabei.   (WWAN Ericsson F3507g)

--> Es gibt also doch Treiber.


----------



## Faltdach (18. Juli 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ok, das sind aber nur Betatreiber, ich wollte damit dem amdintel nur sagen, dass es noch keine fertigen Treiber gibt.
> 
> Danke für den Link, denn da ist ja auch mein UMTS Modul dabei.   (WWAN Ericsson F3507g)
> 
> --> Es gibt also doch Treiber.



Freut mich, dann hatte meine Anmeldung ja sogar einen Sinn! 

Ich hatte die Seite mal wg. meinem Ideapad S10e gesehen...

Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Christoph1717 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich war am Freitag in der Mittagspause (kurz nach 12 hingelaufen) im Media Markt Alzey und habe noch 1 Windows 7 für sensationelle 45 Euro bekommen.
Dort gab es aber keine Box, sondern nur einen DIN A4 Bestell-Zettel mit Namen und Adresse plus Kassenzettel.

Der Laden macht erst um 10 Uhr auf und nach mir sollen noch 3 übrig gewesen sein.
Egal wie groß der Media Markt ist bekommt jeder die gleiche Menge, deshalb hatte ich wohl in der "Ländlichen" Region in einem kleinen Markt Glück.


Zur Zeit benutze ich Win XP Pro 32Bit + Win 7 RC 32Bit.


----------



## Gerry (18. Juli 2009)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Ich war am Freitag in der Mittagspause (kurz nach 12 hingelaufen) im Media Markt Alzey und habe noch 1 Windows 7 für sensationelle 45 Euro bekommen.
> Dort gab es aber keine Box, sondern nur einen DIN A4 Bestell-Zettel mit Namen und Adresse plus Kassenzettel.
> Der Laden macht erst um 10 Uhr auf und nach mir sollen noch 3 übrig gewesen sein.
> Egal wie groß der Media Markt ist bekommt jeder die gleiche Menge, deshalb hatte ich wohl in der "Ländlichen" Region in einem kleinen Markt Glück.



dito @ MM Reutlingen


----------



## Mr.Maison (18. Juli 2009)

> Ich war am Freitag in der Mittagspause (kurz nach 12 hingelaufen) im Media Markt Alzey und habe noch 1 Windows 7 für sensationelle 45 Euro bekommen.
> Dort gab es aber keine Box, sondern nur einen DIN A4 Bestell-Zettel mit Namen und Adresse plus Kassenzettel.
> 
> Der Laden macht erst um 10 Uhr auf und nach mir sollen noch 3 übrig gewesen sein.
> Egal wie groß der Media Markt ist bekommt jeder die gleiche Menge, deshalb hatte ich wohl in der "Ländlichen" Region in einem kleinen Markt Glück.



dito @ MM Emden ^^


----------



## Vansenz (18. Juli 2009)

so nun habe ich auch noch eine ergattert  
MediMax in Riesa hatte noch 8 Stück da...


----------



## goliath (18. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich habe Amazon ne email geschrieben, dass mein Bestellvorgang aus technischen Gründen (konnte nicht zur Kasse gehen) funktionierte.

Anwort heute: Aus meinem Kundenkonto ist kein Fehler nachzuvollziehen, und ich bekomme den Gutschein NICHT 

Ja ne is klar, ich habe mir natürlich Mittwoch morgen um 9.00 die Artikel in den Warenkorb gelegt und wollte natürlich NICHT bezahlen ... einfach nur so mal die Artikel reinlegen.... nene is klar Amazon !

what the f....


----------



## madace (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mir um 9:06 auch eins reingelegt bei amazon. Bin dann aber nicht mehr zur Kasse gekommen. Gegen 9:30 stands dann mit 119.- Euro drin. Da habe ich es dann wieder entfernt (und mir im Laden gekauft um 10:10  ). Aber eigentl. hätte ich den Gutschein auch kriegen "müssen"...na ja, so hat halt jmd. anders das Geschäft gemacht. Schade...für amazon.


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage an Rechtlich bewanderte,
im Amazon Forum zu Win7 HP schreiben einige das man die Retail-Version (die man ja beim Vorbestellprogramm bekommt) auf einem Desktop-PC und auf einem Notebook installieren kann/darf (aber nur im selben Haushalt).
Ist da was dran? Dann müsste mein Bruder nicht leer ausgehen und weiter Windows Schista benutzen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## rebel4life (19. Juli 2009)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, aber ich hab absolut keine Lust die AGBs zu lesen...

Dann könnte ich die eine Lizenz ja für Laptop und Heimrechner verwenden.


----------



## BarHusk (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe am Freitag mal bei Microsoft angerufen weil ich auch einen Desktop-PC und Laptop habe und wissen wollte ob ich mit einer Lizenz auf beiden Installieren darf.
Auf mehrmaligen Nachfragen, weil ich beides ja nur für mich Privat nutze..

Ganz klare Aussage von Microsoft:
*"Es ist pro Rechner eine Lizenz erforderlich!!!"*

soll heißen das ich für den Desktop-PC und Laptop *jeweils* eine Lizenz benötige.


----------



## Gerry (19. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber nicht neu bei Windows:
Es gilt der Grundsatz 1 Lizenz pro Rechner.

Eigentlich auch nachvollziehbar, denn das Aktivierungs-System kann wohl kaum unterscheiden wo sich der zweite Rechner befindet, also im Haushalt oder bei einem Dritten.

Notebooks müssen ja nicht immer unbedingt in Sachen BS ganz vorne mit dabei sein. Bei mir wechselt das BS dann immer automatisch mit dem Notebook-Kauf.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Juli 2009)

Vieleicht gewährt mir Lenovo auch so ein Upgrade, was ich aber bezweifle (gekauft wurde das Gerät im Februar >.< ).


----------



## s0niC (19. Juli 2009)

Bei eBay geht der Verkauf von den Dingern jetzt richtig los, so 3Stück für 299,- Goldmünzen...-Versandkostenfrei natürlich!
Das ist so dreist, weiß nun eigentlich jemand ob man an den Shop gebunden ist wo man die PreReleaseVersion gekauft hat?


----------



## schmerk (19. Juli 2009)

Windows 7 Home Premium E bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 27.07.09 18:25:21 MESZ)

der hier is doch nich schlecht. bin schon am überlegen


----------



## Riplex (19. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> Bei eBay geht der Verkauf von den Dingern jetzt richtig los, so 3Stück für 299,- Goldmünzen...-Versandkostenfrei natürlich!
> Das ist so dreist, weiß nun eigentlich jemand ob man an den Shop gebunden ist wo man die PreReleaseVersion gekauft hat?



Bei MediaMarkt muss man die Software da abholen wo man es gekauft hat. 
Bei Saturn denke ich das das auch so ist. Da die wohl auch Kontingente bei MS bestellen um die ganzen vorbestellungen zu bedienen.

Ich fürchte schon fast das manche am 22. Oktober trotz vorbestellung kein Win 7 erhalten, wegen den ganzen Ebay verkäufen.


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

Riplex schrieb:


> Bei MediaMarkt muss man die Software da abholen wo man es gekauft hat.
> Bei Saturn denke ich das das auch so ist. Da die wohl auch Kontingente bei MS bestellen um die ganzen vorbestellungen zu bedienen.
> 
> Ich fürchte schon fast das manche am 22. Oktober trotz vorbestellung kein Win 7 erhalten, wegen den ganzen Ebay verkäufen.



Sicher?! ist es nicht egal in welchen MM die DVD dann abholt?


----------



## Riplex (19. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Sicher?! ist es nicht egal in welchen MM die DVD dann abholt?



Nee, du musst dir Win 7 da abholen wo du die Vorbesteller Box gekauft hast.
Stell dir mal vor es stehen 100 Leute in dem Media Markt und wollen Windows 7 abholen obwohl es da nur 50 Vorverkaufsboxen gab.


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich kann mir viel vorstellen, allerdings hab ich auch schon gelesen, dass man es in anderen MM abholen kann.

Hast du in MM selber gefragt oder denkst du nur, dass es so ist?


----------



## Riplex (19. Juli 2009)

Im Mediamarkt selber und bei manchen Ebay Auktionen steht das auch dabei.

Edit:

Antwort von Amazon, wegen meiner beschwerde das ich keinen Gutschein bekommen habe:

Wir haben den Amazon-Kunden, bei denen es am Mittwoch Morgen aufgrund eines von Amazon verursachten technischen Fehlers zum Abbruch des Bestellvorgangs kam, einen Gutschein zur Verfügung gestellt. Wir konnten Ihrem Kundenkonto jedoch keinen abgebrochenen Bestellvorgang zuordnen und können Ihnen daher leider keinen Gutschein für das Produkt anbieten. 


Die Schweine ! Ich hab mich angemeldet und min. 5 mal probiert zu bestellen. Das ist doch nur eine Aussrede von denen. Wahrscheinlich haben die erst gemerkt wieviel abgebrochene Bestellungen es gab und dann
hat die Chefetage die Gutscheine wieder zurückgezogen.


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt was gefunden, da steht, wenn man einen Anzahlungsbeleg erstanden hat, so kann man nur in diesen MM die DVD abholen, weil der Rest des Betrags bezahlt werden muss, wurde aber der komplette Betrag bezahlt, kann die DVD deutschlandweit in jeden MM abgeholt werden.


----------



## madace (19. Juli 2009)

K&M schickt mir mein Win7 dann im Oktober nach Hause. Ich muss also nicht mehr los.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal für die ultimate 320€ ausgeben muss net sein zu zocken reicht mir doch auch die Home Premium oder!?


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

Ich habs mir zum Glück auch Online gekauft, somit entfällt das Laufen zum Geschäft.



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Sagt mal für die ultimate 320€ ausgeben muss net sein zu zocken reicht mir doch auch die Home Premium oder!?



Das reicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Juli 2009)

NE woltle die unterschiede vorteile wissen!!!


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

Was sollen es den für Vorteile geben beim Zocken zwischen Home P und Ultimate?!

Die Ultimate hat ja nur mehr Funktionen *klick*, die du wohl nicht brauchen wirst.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Juli 2009)

Danke! Lohnt sich schon die Home P zu bestellen für 120€ statt wie ende des Jahres 199€!


----------



## schmerk (19. Juli 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Danke! Lohnt sich schon die Home P zu bestellen für 120€ statt wie ende des Jahres 199€!



oder vielleicht vista home premium mit upgrade option auf windows 7 für 90€?


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. Juli 2009)

Das ist dann aber nur eine System-Builder.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Juli 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber nur eine System-Builder.



Reicht doch! Vollversion wo auch Support zu Microsoft hast lohnt sich net!


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

Bevor man sich Vista mit der Upgrade-Option auf Win7 kauft, sollte man lieber auf die Preise der Win7 SB warten.
Sonst bazahlt man nur drauf.


----------



## Peddaa (19. Juli 2009)

BarHusk schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Freitag mal bei Microsoft angerufen weil ich auch einen Desktop-PC und Laptop habe und wissen wollte ob ich mit einer Lizenz auf beiden Installieren darf.
> Auf mehrmaligen Nachfragen, weil ich beides ja nur für mich Privat nutze..
> 
> Ganz klare Aussage von Microsoft:
> ...


 Es soll ja auch noch vergünstigte "Family Packs" geben mit 3 Lizenzen. Ich habe gelesen, dass diese 137 Dollar kosten sollen, was ja etwa 100 Euro entspräche. Zumindest den euro-Preis halte ich aber für ziemlich unrealistisch.

Noch was zum Kauf von Lizenzen: Ich habe im Chip-Forum gelesen, dass Conrad 6000 Lizenzen zum Preis für 49 Euro verkaufen will, ab dem 22. Oktober. Der Nutzer, der das schrieb, hat es sogar in 2 Filialen gesagt bekommen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (20. Juli 2009)

war bei conrad nicht schon alles weg?


----------



## Andi2008 (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, war es, ich habe bei denen trotz Bestellbestätigung gesagt bekommen, dass ich keine Lizenz erhalte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> So, die Bestellung bei Neckermann wurde heute storniert ( der nette Mann am Telefon sagte das fast alle storniert wurden ) weil der Hersteller die versprochene Anzahl nicht liefern kann.
> 
> ...-es entwickelt sich immer mehr zum riesen Runningwerbegag!




Hab um 13-14Uhr rumm 3 bestellt, heute hab ich ein Brief von Neckermann bekommen das Rechnung leider nicht geht und ich ihnen per Email mitteilen soll ob ich Vorkasse oder Nachname bezahle, die Ware wird dann umgehend verschickt. Ich scheine also Glück zu haben  

Bei Conrad war alles nach ner halben Stunde weg. Ich hatte noch Glück, hab extra angerufen und der meinte 3 sind mir sicher. Somit habe ich jetzt wahrscheinlich 6 ergattert


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Juli 2009)

"Bei Conrad war alles nach ner halben Stunde weg. Ich hatte noch Glück, hab extra angerufen und der meinte 3 sind mir sicher. Somit habe ich jetzt wahrscheinlich 6 ergattert"

Genau so ist das richtig, scheffeln und dann mit dem Pech anderer Kohle machen.


----------



## Gerry (20. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hab jetzt was gefunden, da steht, wenn man einen Anzahlungsbeleg erstanden hat, so kann man nur in diesen MM die DVD abholen, weil der Rest des Betrags bezahlt werden muss,* wurde aber der komplette Betrag bezahlt, kann die DVD deutschlandweit in jeden MM abgeholt werden.*



Glaube ich kaum. Jeder Media Markt ist nämlich ein eigenständiges Unternehmen (GmbH). Wird also buchhalterisch nicht funktionieren. Daneben wird man wohl nur ungern auch noch die (Ebay-)Weiterverkäufe unterstützen.

Schon dreist, dass manche "Geschäftstüchtige" hier viel Geld auf Kosten von anderen Interessierten verdienen. Da darf sich speziell mein Vor-Vorposter angesprochen fühlen und vor allem alle Verkäufer der jeweiligen Händler, welche es zugelassen haben, dass manche Käufer mehrere Versionen erhalten haben.


----------



## madace (20. Juli 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Schon dreist, dass manche "Geschäftstüchtige" hier viel Geld auf Kosten von anderen Interessierten verdienen. Da darf sich speziell mein Vorposter angesprochen fühlen und vor allem alle Verkäufer der jeweiligen Händler, welche es zugelassen haben, dass manche Käufer mehrere Versionen erhalten haben.



Wobei ich in diesem Fall den Erstgenannten eher *keinen *Vorwurf machen würde. Schon immer haben *ALLE *(99,9%?!) *Menschen *versucht, zuallererstmal sich selbst zu bevorteilen, dann wird erst - irgendwann - an "Die Anderen" gedacht.
Dass aber die *Händler *bei so geringen Stückzahlen nicht die Abgabemenge pro Kunde auf EIN Exemplar beschränkt haben, ist schon reichlich *DÄMLICH*.


----------



## schmerk (20. Juli 2009)

was ich reichlich dämlich findes sind die leute die jetz auf ebay diese vorverkaufsboxen für 100€ und mehr ersteigern. Ich sag nur abwarten was die SB kostet und gut.


----------



## Derber-Shit (20. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hab um 13-14Uhr rumm 3 bestellt, heute hab ich ein Brief von Neckermann bekommen das Rechnung leider nicht geht und ich ihnen per Email mitteilen soll ob ich Vorkasse oder Nachname bezahle, die Ware wird dann umgehend verschickt. Ich scheine also Glück zu haben
> 
> Bei Conrad war alles nach ner halben Stunde weg. Ich hatte noch Glück, hab extra angerufen und der meinte 3 sind mir sicher. Somit habe ich jetzt wahrscheinlich 6 ergattert



Hey Fr3@k, kannste mir eins abgeben?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hey Fr3@k, kannste mir eins abgeben?



Mal sehen. 3 SInd schon reserviert für meine Freunde, eins für mich. Ich schaue erst ob mir bekannte Personen noch welche haben möchten. Wenn nicht verkaufe ich sie gerne weiter, und nein nicht für  100€ wie schon so oft gesagt @Gerry. Ich war einfach nur so fair für meine Freunde welche mitzubestellen und mich zu bemühen, und mal ehrlich, wenn ich es schaffe 6 zu ergattern frage ich mich wie sich manche anstellen und garkeine zu bekommen


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2009)

Ich warte auch erst mal was die SB Versionen kosten.


----------



## eVoX (20. Juli 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum. Jeder Media Markt ist nämlich ein eigenständiges Unternehmen (GmbH). Wird also buchhalterisch nicht funktionieren. Daneben wird man wohl nur ungern auch noch die (Ebay-)Weiterverkäufe unterstützen.



Das hab ich nicht irgendwo aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern stamm es aus einer Email von MM.


----------



## Peddaa (20. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> war bei conrad nicht schon alles weg?


Ja, ist wohl eine eigene Aktion von Conrad.

Hier der Link zum Nachlesen: Windows 7: Haben Sie versucht, sich die Vorverkaufs-Version zu kaufen? - Seite 2 - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

hab mal abgestimmt...

gut, Fr3@k, ich warte. 

****! Fettes sorryx für doppelpost...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab 2 bekommen
Nein,ich stell keine von beiden in ebay rein.Das dient den einsatz bei mir und bei meiner Mutter,Weihnachtsgeschenk
Also seit mir nicht böse dass ich zweimal zugeschlagen habe


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

is ok... jetzt kann mans eh nimmer ändern


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Juli 2009)

Schließlich brauche ich ja beide Lizenzen
Ist mein erstes vollwertiges Windowsund vorallem g******s


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

super


----------



## Gerry (21. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht irgendwo aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern stamm es aus einer Email von MM.



Was glaubst du, was irgendwelche MM-Azubi-Regaleinräumer mir schon geschrieben haben. 

Warum sollte das eigenständige Unternehmen Markt X ohne Gegenleistung 40 € in die Tasche stecken, wenn dann Markt Y für die weiteren 5 € als Gegenleistung das Produkt herausgeben muss!?


----------



## eVoX (21. Juli 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Warum sollte das eigenständige Unternehmen Markt X ohne Gegenleistung 40 € in die Tasche stecken, wenn dann Markt Y für die weiteren 5 € als Gegenleistung das Produkt herausgeben muss!?



So hab ich das nie geschrieben, Post #800 genauer durchlesen bitte.


----------



## Nunuhainz (21. Juli 2009)

ich habe heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung von Neckermann erhalten. Muss man wirklich jetzt schon bezahlen?


----------



## utacat (21. Juli 2009)

Habe heute noch bei Expert-Herfag eine VVK-Box Win 7 gekauft (standen sogar noch 3 Exemplare da).
Konnts kaum glauben.
Wollte eigentlich nur ein USB-Stick und den habe ich total vergessen zu kaufen.

Gruß utacat


----------



## eVoX (21. Juli 2009)

Nunuhainz schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung von Neckermann erhalten. Muss man wirklich jetzt schon bezahlen?



Bei solchen Versandhäusern ist es wohl so, ich kenn das nur von Amazon, egal was man dort vorbestellt, das Geld wird erst einen Tag vor dem Verschicken abgebucht.


----------



## madace (21. Juli 2009)

Nunuhainz schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung von Neckermann erhalten. Muss man wirklich jetzt schon bezahlen?



Also im Laden musste ich auch direkt am Tag des Sicherns der Vorverkaufsversion (was ein Satz  ) direkt blechen.


----------



## Phonomaster (22. Juli 2009)

Bei Otto.de hab ich Bezahlung auf Rechnung angegeben. Muss somit erst nach Lieferung zahlen.
Noch keine "böse" Nachricht von Otto.de erhalten und Win7 ist als offene Bestellung gelistet.
War mir nicht sicher, ob ich noch ein Win 7 bekommen habe. Die Voraussetzungen sehen schon mal gut aus.


----------



## Lartens (22. Juli 2009)

Phonomaster schrieb:


> Bei Otto.de hab ich Bezahlung auf Rechnung angegeben. Muss somit erst nach Lieferung zahlen.
> Noch keine "böse" Nachricht von Otto.de erhalten und Win7 ist als offene Bestellung gelistet.
> War mir nicht sicher, ob ich noch ein Win 7 bekommen habe. Die Voraussetzungen sehen schon mal gut aus.



Bei Otto habe ich gestern die Info bekommen, daß WIN 7 vergriffen ist und meine Bestellungen daher storniert wird.

grüße
Lartens


----------



## Gerry (22. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> So hab ich das nie geschrieben, Post #800 genauer durchlesen bitte.



#800:
"Bevor man sich Vista mit der Upgrade-Option auf Win7 kauft, sollte man lieber auf die Preise der Win7 SB warten. Sonst bazahlt man nur drauf.         "

Das steht doch in keinem Zusammenhang zu unserer Diskussion "Abholung der Vorbestellung in welchem Media Markt".


----------



## hempsmoker (22. Juli 2009)

Nunuhainz schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung von Neckermann erhalten. Muss man wirklich jetzt schon bezahlen?


 
Dann freu dich. Mir hat man von Neckermann gestern per Post die ernüchternde Nachricht zugeschickt, dass "Hingegen der Zusage der folgende bestellte Artikel leider doch nicht mehr verfügbar ist".

Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich mir 2 mal telefonisch bestätigen hab lassen, dass die Bestellung geklappt und alles in Ordnung sei... Wems noch so geht, soll sich mal melden. Ich werden auf jeden Fall probieren, ob ich das Windows 7 - sobald es regulär im Laden ist - über Neckermann für 50,00 Euro bekomme. Wenn man sich nur genug beschwert, dann kriegt man auch meistens das was man möchte. Kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung bei mir in der Arbeit nur zu genau . 

Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Riddance (22. Juli 2009)

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen 

Zum Glück hab ich den ganzen Stress nich. MSDN Subscription sei Dank 

Auf 6. August warten und dann in Ruhe runterladen und genießen


----------



## Henninges (22. Juli 2009)

s0niC schrieb:


> So, die Bestellung bei Neckermann wurde heute storniert...


 
bei mir ebenso, es flaterte ein nettes briefchen ins haus...und nu ?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. Juli 2009)

Und nu is Pech
Geh dich beschweren.Würd ich auch machen


----------



## eVoX (22. Juli 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> #800:
> "Bevor man sich Vista mit der Upgrade-Option auf Win7 kauft, sollte man lieber auf die Preise der Win7 SB warten. Sonst bazahlt man nur drauf.         "
> 
> Das steht doch in keinem Zusammenhang zu unserer Diskussion "Abholung der Vorbestellung in welchem Media Markt".



Omg, gestern war es noch #800, heute #790, entweder hat das Forum Posts geschluckt oder ich hab mich vertan, dann sry


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Juli 2009)

tippe aufs erste


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juli 2009)

Forum und Beiträge verschlucken? Ich schätze einfach mal, dass unpassende Beiträge durch die Moderation entfernt wurden. 

Damit der Beitrag nicht ganz Offtopic ist:

Sollte ich dann die x86 oder x64 Variante auf meinem Desktop-PC (4200+X2, 2GB Ram, 7800GT) installieren?


----------



## Gerry (23. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Omg, gestern war es noch #800, heute #790, entweder hat das Forum Posts geschluckt oder ich hab mich vertan, dann sry



Auf jenen Beitrag habe ich doch bereits geantwortet. 

Ob Du nun 40€ von 45€ anzahlst oder direkt € 45 bezahlst, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Media Märkte getrennte Unternehmen sind. Jeder kauft und verkauft auf eigene Rechnung.

Vielleicht versendet ein MM aus Kundenfreundlichkeit ein Exemplar an einen anderen MM, aber warum sollte man dies im vorliegenden Fall machen? Damit man solche Machenschaften (Abzock-Weiterverkauf per Ebay und Co.) auch noch durch kostenlosen Versand unterstützt?


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Juli 2009)

Gibts denn noch irgend eine Möglichkeit dieses Windows 7 Angebot zu ergatern oder ist noch mal was aufgetaucht ob noch irgendein Versandhändler was rein bekommt. Währe froh wenn die das noch mal machen würden denn da wo ich erfahren habe das es Media Markt rein bekommt und wahrscheinlich auch erst Samstags tja habe ich mich getäuscht. Habe denn Freitag an allen MM Angerufen und wahren schon alle frühs an dem Freitag weg und das sie Samstags nicht mehr rein bekommen könnten also Ausverkauft und das schon frühs. Also wenn ihr was wisst ob wieder so eine Aktion geplannt ist oder irgendwo noch zu kriegen ist bitte Antworten, Danke schon mal im vorraus, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Juli 2009)

@rebel4life: das läuft


----------



## madace (23. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> @rebel4life: das läuft



Läuft ja, ob es Sinn macht, es auf einem solchen System zu nutzen zweifel ich mal an. Nach meinen Vista-Erfahrungen würde ich sagen, alles unter 4 GB RAM für Win7 dürfte zu wenig sein.


----------



## eVoX (23. Juli 2009)

Gerry schrieb:


> Auf jenen Beitrag habe ich doch bereits geantwortet.
> 
> Ob Du nun 40€ von 45€ anzahlst oder direkt € 45 bezahlst, ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Media Märkte getrennte Unternehmen sind. Jeder kauft und verkauft auf eigene Rechnung.
> 
> Vielleicht versendet ein MM aus Kundenfreundlichkeit ein Exemplar an einen anderen MM, aber warum sollte man dies im vorliegenden Fall machen? Damit man solche Machenschaften (Abzock-Weiterverkauf per Ebay und Co.) auch noch durch kostenlosen Versand unterstützt?



Naja, so stand es in der Email, ob das jetzt stimmt oder nicht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

ich habe Win 7 mit 2 GB laufen. Das passt, da is sogar noch genug luft für Far Cry 2 auf Ultra High!


----------



## MassL (24. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> ich habe Win 7 mit 2 GB laufen. Das passt, da is sogar noch genug luft für Far Cry 2 auf Ultra High!



Wie geht denn das? Ich hab mit Windows 7 ca. 1.5 GB Speicherverbrauch und wenn man noch die 1 GB meiner Graka nimmt, sind das 2.5 GB, die von meinen 6 GB abgezapft werden. 
Bei Vista lag der Speicherverbrauch sogar noch ca. 200 MB höher. Also würde auch mal sagen, dass 4 GB Minimum zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

nö, ich hab jetzt grade nur 800 MB Speicherverbauch und ich führe dazu noch grad F@H aus und nehme Schallplatten für meine Mutter auf, das Programm schluckt auch was.


----------



## Gerry (25. Juli 2009)

... dann spiel z.B. mal GTA4 @ Vista.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Juli 2009)

Naja, vieleicht rüste ich den PC mal auf, ein neues AM3 Board samt CPU und 4GB Ram ist nicht so teuer, das LC Power Netzteil fliegt eh raus, aber das hat meiner Meinung nach Zeit...


----------



## Betschi (25. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute kann man jemand sagen wie ich auf dem Virtual Xp spielen kann?
Bei mir findet XP keine Treiber und das Spiel läuft auf Vista und 7 nicht...


----------



## utacat (25. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich den Artikel in Erinnerung habe, eignet sich VirtualPC- XP unter Win 7 nicht zum Spielen.
Es laufen nur Programme und Anwendungen, aber keine Spiele.
Unter Win 7 gibts einen Kompatibilätsmodus und du kannst einstellen mit welchem OS das Spiel lief.

MfG utacat


----------



## Betschi (25. Juli 2009)

Das blöde ist ja, dass ich das Spiel gar nicht installierne kann.


----------



## utacat (25. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Spiel und welches Win7?
Welche Fehlermeldung kommt?


----------



## Betschi (25. Juli 2009)

Sudeki auf Win 7 RC. Immer wenn es den Installationsfortschritt initialisert bricht es einfach ab. Keine Fehlermeldung nichts....


----------



## utacat (25. Juli 2009)

Versuch mal über:
System-Sytem Sicherheit-Einstellung der der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern
den Schieberegler ganz nach unten zu stellen
oder installiere mal von Win7 aus das Spiel auf einer anderen Partition.


----------



## Mosed (25. Juli 2009)

MassL schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das? Ich hab mit Windows 7 ca. 1.5 GB Speicherverbrauch und wenn man noch die 1 GB meiner Graka nimmt, sind das 2.5 GB, die von meinen 6 GB abgezapft werden.
> Bei Vista lag der Speicherverbrauch sogar noch ca. 200 MB höher. Also würde auch mal sagen, dass 4 GB Minimum zu empfehlen sind.



Deine Graka zapft keine 1GB vom Ram ab, sondern belegt einen teil des Adressraums. Unter 64bit ist das aber kein Problem und in 32bit auch nicht so extrem. Unter 32bit "kostet" der VRam einen Teil des Rams, wenn man mehr als 3 GiB drin hat, das stimmt. Unter 64bit aber nicht, da ist der Adressraum ja schließlich größer. Vom Ram direkt wird nichts abgezogen, der Adressraum wird belegt und steht dann nicht mehr für die Adressierung des Rams zu verfügung, sodass weniger nutzbar ist.

Unter 32bit hat man 4096 MiB Adressraum. Einen Teil davon benötigen die Komponenten des PCs, darunter auch der Vram. bleiben dann etwas mehr als 3 GiB für den Ram über.
Ich kenne das Gerücht, dass der Vram komplett den nutzbaren Adressraum reduziert. Ich habe aber noch nie gehört, dass jemand mit einem SLI-Verbund mit 2x 1 GiB Vram nur noch ~1,5 GiB Ram nutzen kann. PCGH hat das Gerücht auch mal dementiert.
Unter 64bit haste 16 Exabyte Adressraum - da ist genug für alle da.

Und die 1,5 GB die du da voll siehts wird nicht komplett von windows belegt. WIndows Vista und 7 laden Programme in den Ram vor - wenn ein Spiel mehr benötigt, wird was anderes rausgeschmissen. Das ist halt ein gutes Speichermanagement - der Ram, der vorhanden ist, wird genutzt, anstatt ihn leer zu lassen. Aber das haben viele schon bei Vista nicht gewusst und deshalb auf die doch so exorbitant hohen Ram-Belegung von Vista genörgelt.

Das lässt sich sogar testen. Je mehr Ram man einbaut, desto mehr ist "Standardmäßig" voll.

Bei mir sind grad 2,15 GiB belegt. Nicht schlecht. ^^


----------



## MassL (26. Juli 2009)

Betschi schrieb:


> Sudeki auf Win 7 RC. Immer wenn es den Installationsfortschritt initialisert bricht es einfach ab. Keine Fehlermeldung nichts....



Versuch mal bei der exe Rechtsklick --> Als Administrator ausführen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Deine Graka zapft keine 1GB vom Ram ab, sondern belegt einen teil des Adressraums. Unter 64bit ist das aber kein Problem und in 32bit auch nicht so extrem. Unter 32bit "kostet" der VRam einen Teil des Rams, wenn man mehr als 3 GiB drin hat, das stimmt. Unter 64bit aber nicht, da ist der Adressraum ja schließlich größer. Vom Ram direkt wird nichts abgezogen, der Adressraum wird belegt und steht dann nicht mehr für die Adressierung des Rams zu verfügung, sodass weniger nutzbar ist.
> 
> Unter 32bit hat man 4096 MiB Adressraum. Einen Teil davon benötigen die Komponenten des PCs, darunter auch der Vram. bleiben dann etwas mehr als 3 GiB für den Ram über.
> Ich kenne das Gerücht, dass der Vram komplett den nutzbaren Adressraum reduziert. Ich habe aber noch nie gehört, dass jemand mit einem SLI-Verbund mit 2x 1 GiB Vram nur noch ~1,5 GiB Ram nutzen kann. PCGH hat das Gerücht auch mal dementiert.
> ...



Wusste ich bisher nicht, aber gut zu wissen. V.a. weil ich mich manchmal aufgeregt hab, dass Windows Vista 2.7 GB verbraucht hat, als der PC ne Weile, u.a. mit JDownloader im Hintergrund, lief. Bei Windows 7 ist das aber nicht mehr so krass, bin bisher noch nicht mal über die 2.1 GB-Marke gekommen.


----------



## martin_s (26. Juli 2009)

Bin gespannt, wann ich die Finale über MSDNAA von der Schule bekommen werden.....
Die RC habe ich ja schon getestet gehabt...

lg


----------



## Betschi (26. Juli 2009)

Das mi Administrator ausführen geht nicht, UAC ausgeschaltet, geht alles nichts. Das Komische ist aber, dass ich es auf Win Virtual XP installieren kann, aber nicht spielen, weil es irgendwie keine Graka unterstützt.


----------



## Mosed (26. Juli 2009)

MassL schrieb:


> Wusste ich bisher nicht, aber gut zu wissen. V.a. weil ich mich manchmal aufgeregt hab, dass Windows Vista 2.7 GB verbraucht hat, als der PC ne Weile, u.a. mit JDownloader im Hintergrund, lief. Bei Windows 7 ist das aber nicht mehr so krass, bin bisher noch nicht mal über die 2.1 GB-Marke gekommen.



Ja, also man muss klar sagen, dass Vista selber natürlich schon mehr Ram benötigt als XP und 7 wieder weniger als Vista. Das stimmt. 
Aber ich behaupte mal dass XP auch mehr Ram benötigt hat als Win 95 (da sind ja auch ca. 7 Jahre zwischen)

Aber wenn im idle sofort nach Start 1,5 GiB voll sind, sind das nicht alles Systemdateien.

Ich hatte das mal zwangsweise getestet mit dem Ram. so ungefähr kam dabei raus:
2 GiB Ram --> 900MiB belegt nach Vista Start
3 GiB Ram --> ~1,2 GiB
4 GiB Ram --> 1,5 GiB belegt

Dein Szenario hatte ich übrigens auch gestern. 2,15 GiB voll mit Firefox, icq, jdownloader, Vmserver-dienste.
Java scheint auch gut den Ram voll zu bekommen.


@Betchi: In Virtuellen Machinen gibt es leider keine Spiele-tauglichen Grakas. Wobei VirtualBox oder so das mittlerweile ansatzweise anbietet. Aber in VirtualPC oder VMWare nicht. http://thinksilicon.hobby-site.com/54/HowTo-VirtualBox-3D-Beschleunigung.html


----------



## Betschi (26. Juli 2009)

Ich probier jetzt mal die virtual box, hoffe es funktioniert.


----------



## MassL (26. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, also man muss klar sagen, dass Vista selber natürlich schon mehr Ram benötigt als XP und 7 wieder weniger als Vista. Das stimmt.
> Aber ich behaupte mal dass XP auch mehr Ram benötigt hat als Win 95 (da sind ja auch ca. 7 Jahre zwischen)
> 
> Aber wenn im idle sofort nach Start 1,5 GiB voll sind, sind das nicht alles Systemdateien.
> ...



Naja, du meinst ja, dass es vom verbauten Ram abhängt. Da ich 6 GB verbaut habe, kommt das ja ganz gut hin, wenn Vista nachm Start 1.5 GB belegt. Also ist noch im sehr guten Bereich. Bei Windows 7 sinds nur noch 1.3 GB.
Bezüglich JDownloader hab ich festgestellt, dass Java noch einigermaßen human ist, wenn man das Programm mit Cryptload vergleich. CL verbraucht ca. 100-200 MB mehr.


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Juli 2009)

mebe. Vielleicht lagert windows ja dann mehr auf die HDD aus???


----------



## Mr Bo (26. Juli 2009)

martin_s schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wann ich die Finale über MSDNAA von der Schule bekommen werden.....
> Die RC habe ich ja schon getestet gehabt...
> 
> lg



Na, dann man zu. Läuft wirklich hervorragend, kann ich da nur sagen. Und das jetzt schon in Deutsch.....



aber leider nur für 90 Tage....

Dafür weiß ich genau, was ich mir dann Kaufe


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, also man muss klar sagen, dass Vista selber natürlich schon mehr Ram benötigt als XP und 7 wieder weniger als Vista. Das stimmt.
> Aber ich behaupte mal dass XP auch mehr Ram benötigt hat als Win 95 (da sind ja auch ca. 7 Jahre zwischen)
> 
> Aber wenn im idle sofort nach Start 1,5 GiB voll sind, sind das nicht alles Systemdateien.
> ...


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (27. Juli 2009)

weiß einer schon ob es eine "update-möglichkeit" geben wird von xp/vista und was diese kosten wird?

danke


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juli 2009)

von XP wirst du nicht upgraden können. Bei Vista weiß ich es nicht, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das in diesem Thread hier iwo schon mal angesprochen und beantwortet wurde... viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## Mosed (27. Juli 2009)

das kommt drauf an, wie MS win 7 hier in europa rausbringt.
Erste Planung war ja, Win ohne den Internet Explorer auszuliefern in der EU - damit ist ein Upgrade schon technisch nicht möglich.
Derzeit gibt es die Planung bei der Installation eine Auswahl für Browser anzubieten - wählst du da nicht den IE ist ein Upgrade auch technisch nicht möglich.

Also folgt - ein upgrade wird in der EU technisch sehr wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein.


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

hä? aber mit nem firefox geht das doch genauso, oder nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juli 2009)

ich zitiere mal:



> Sollten sich die EU und Microsoft wie nun angedacht einigen, hätte dies für europäische Windows-Nutzer auch über die uneingeschränkte Browser-Wahl hinaus positive Auswirkungen: Microsoft bestätigte bereits, dass in diesem Fall die europäischen Windows-Versionen dem vollen Funktionsumfang der amerikanischen und sonstigen internationalen Versionen entsprechen werde. Das bedeutet unter anderem, dass es in diesem Fall doch möglich wäre, sein Betriebssystem von Windows Vista oder dem Windows 7 Release Candidate auf die finale Version von Windows 7 zu aktualisieren ohne eine komplette Neuinstallation durchführen zu müssen.



es müsste also problemlos gehen, da zunächst der IE wie gewohnt mitinstalliert wird. Danach kann man per Windows Update einen neuen Browser auswählen und der IE wird komplett deaktiviert


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Juli 2009)

Wer kann mir sagen wo her ich den Euronics Coupon für Windows 7 bekomme ????


----------



## tommydabong (27. Juli 2009)

welche Händler werden das denn sein...


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (27. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> das kommt drauf an, wie MS win 7 hier in europa rausbringt.
> Erste Planung war ja, Win ohne den Internet Explorer auszuliefern in der EU - damit ist ein Upgrade schon technisch nicht möglich.



Ich erinnere mich, gelesen zu haben, daß es ohnehin technisch nicht möglich sein wird, ein WinVista direkt upzugraden. Win7 ist wohl zu verschieden im (völlig überarbeiteten) Aufbau. 

Das heißt, es muß sowieso eine komplette Neuinstallation durchgeführt werden, bei der dann wohl die Vista-DVD bzw. deren Key bereitgehalten werden müssen. Oder man erhält den Key nach Erwerb des Upgrades über den Händer im "Tausch" gegen seinen Vista-Key.

Irgendeine Möglichkeit muß es ja geben, da schon jetzt Vista-Lizenzen mit Win7-Berechtigung verkauft werden.

Alternativ erhalten diese Kunden eine Win7-Vollversion und alle anderen schauen in die Röhre, weil es keine Upgrades gibt.


----------



## Slipknot79 (27. Juli 2009)

>ein WinVista direkt upzugraden. Win7 ist wohl zu verschieden

Ich habe mein Vista auf Win 7 RC upgegradet.


----------



## Mosed (27. Juli 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal:
> es müsste also problemlos gehen, da zunächst der IE wie gewohnt mitinstalliert wird. Danach kann man per Windows Update einen neuen Browser auswählen und der IE wird komplett deaktiviert



Das wäre unlogisch. Es geht ja grade darum, dass der IE NICHT mitinstalliert wird. Wenn du also während der installation firefox auswählst, wird der IE nicht mitinstalliert. (sollte zumindest nicht. Das ist ja das, was die EU will) Da in Vista der IE aber im system integriert ist, wäre dann kein Upgrade möglich.

Die Browserauswahl erfolgt während dem Setup, nicht danach. 

totales chaos das ganze. ^^
Hier aktuell: Windows 7 in Europa ohne Internet Explorer - Update: Browser-Auswahl während der Installation - Microsoft, Internet Explorer, Windows 7, EU-Kommission, Alternativ-Browser

@Slipknot: Stimmt, das geht. Da ist der IE aber auch mit dabei. Schon komisch das ganze.


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juli 2009)

Win 7 wird nicht mitinstalliert, wurde doch schon lang und breit gesagt. 

Wie wäre es wenn jemand mal nochmal ALLE fakten zusammenfasst...


----------



## zuogolpon (27. Juli 2009)

Hui, ich hab einen Euronics um die Ecke, aber woher kommt der Coupon?

MfG
Z


----------



## BarHusk (27. Juli 2009)

Yippie...habe mir gerade bei Telepoint (Euronicshändler) das Win7 gekauft
Hatte dort erst angerufen ob die bei der Aktion beteiligt sind und da sagte mir der Verkäufer das er gerade eins in der Hand hält

Ich frag also...kann ich mir das Reservieren und er sagte, kein Problem..rufe gleich zurück.

Nach einer halben Stunde immer noch kein Rückruf

Also schnell Umgezogen und hingefahren und mir den ersten Verkäufer gekrallt der da rumlief

Ich: Habt Ihr Win7 Vorverkaufsbox da...
ER: hab ich da, wieviel brauchen Sie...
Ich: Zwei...
ER: kein Problem...hier bitte...
Ich: kann ich das direkt mitnehmen oder muß ich bis Mittwoch warten wegen dem Zeitungsausschnitt...
ER: das können Sie direkt mitnehmen, den Zeitungsausschnitt brauchen Sie nicht...
Ich: Sicher??? auch für den Preis von 49,99EUR...
Er: da geh ich doch mal lieber Fragen, wegen dem Preis...alles klar können Sie direkt mitnehmen
Ich: OK, danke...und Tschüss

Endlich habe ich es auch bekommen
und bevor sich gleich jemand Aufregt warum ich zwei habe...ich habe ein Desktop-PC und ein Notebook


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juli 2009)

verdammter Glückspilz,du 

Ich muss zum nächsten euronics 20 kilometer fahren... -.-


----------



## hot6boy (28. Juli 2009)

und was ist jetz an Windows 7 besser als bei Vista?


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juli 2009)

Allein schon der Preis ist besser...


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Juli 2009)

hab gestern zu meinem Euronics angerufen und die meinten das sie mir in 14 welche nachbestellen ^^ Bekomme jetzt 2 stück für 100 €  *freu*

Sind das eigentlich Systembuilder versionen oder Vollversionen ?


----------



## Vanilla2001 (28. Juli 2009)

Der Preis ist in Ordnung, aber doch noch lange kein Grund die Nerven zu verlieren. Ich hab mir im April oder Mai letztes Jahr für 58,- Euro eine Vista64 Version bei Amazon bestellt und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Für mich war der Prefetcher die beste und effizientes Neuerung. Man klickt seine Programme an und sie sind dann einfach sofort offen. Fühlbar performanter als der Vorgänger. 

Aber was ist denn nun der große Durchbruch bei dieser Variante? Sind es die gesunkenen Anforderungen an die Hardware von 1GB RAM auf 1GB RAM? Oder der Taktrate von 1GHz auf 1GHz? Das wurde doch ursprünglich von allen bemängelt. Sind es die Wackelgesten? Oder die leicht überarbeitete Taskleiste? 

Ich finde das total beeindruckend. Microsoft optimiert den Desktop & die Dienste, zählt die Versionsnummer hoch und plötzlich drehen alle durch. Die machen einfach ihren Job gut!


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2009)

PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich Systembuilder versionen oder Vollversionen ?



Im großen und ganzen sind es identische Versionen, aber:
- Bei der OEM Version bekommst du nur einen Datenträger für entweder 64Bit oder 32Bit Systeme - Bei der Vollversion ist beides enthalten.
- Bei Vollversion bekommst du einen kostenlosen Support - wers braucht
- Bei OEM bekommst du keine so tolle, schöne Verpackung


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Juli 2009)

Aber eine 64 bit version werde ich schon haben, oder ?
Oder kann die 32 Bit schon mehr als 4 GB Ram verwenden ?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung welche Version du dir kaufen wirst 
Wenn du das Vorverkaufspaket hast, das ist ne Vollversion.
Und nein x86 kann maximal 4 GB adressieren.


----------



## PaddyG2s (28. Juli 2009)

Ok, ich hab ne Vorverkaufsversion. 

Danke schön!


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2009)

So, ich hab jetzt endlich eine Vorverkaufsbox von Win7 (Desktop) von Euronics (800m entfernt) erhalten. 
Und jetzt versuch ich noch für mein Notebook das OS für 50€ zu ergattern.


----------



## hot6boy (28. Juli 2009)

stimmt es das x 64   die 32 bit und x86 die 64bit version ist?

man kann ja auch denken das x64- 64 bit heisst


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2009)

Nein..
Wie der Name schon sagt ist:
x64 -> 64-Bit
x86 -> 32-Bit


----------



## razerkiller75 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jetzt auch endlich eine Windows 7 Vorverkaufsbox von Euronics ergattern können.Dafür das Euronics die morgen erst im Angebot hat sind die schon in sehr vielen Läden von denen ausverkauft.Wer morgen kommt hat glaub ich fast keine Chance mehr eine zubekommen also wer noch keine hat sollte sich schnell auf den Weg machen.Am besten anrufen und fragen ob noch was da ist.


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Juli 2009)

Wo gibt es denn diese euronics shops? 
Oder in welchen Shops von denen gibt es die?
Die die in München angezeigt werden sind nicht wirklich große Läden sondern eher kleine Familien läden..


----------



## tommydabong (28. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Tipp von mir Windows 7 Home Prem. für 49.99€

Euronics Electronic Store
Markt 17
53518 Adenau

Falls einer aus der Nähe kommt die haben noch ca. 40 Stück auf Lager
Hab mir dort heute 2 Stück gekauft.
Pro Person wird aber nur eins Verkauft.

Viel Spass 
Lukas


----------



## Delacroix (28. Juli 2009)

tommydabong schrieb:


> Hab mir dort heute 2 Stück gekauft.
> Pro Person wird aber nur eins Verkauft.


----------



## tommydabong (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meine Freundin mitgeschleppt  so macht man das ^^


----------



## Delacroix (28. Juli 2009)

Tja, ich habe "damals" bei Amazon und Alternate nichts bekommen und stresse mich jetzt auch gar nicht weiter damit rum. Der RC-Client läuft noch eine Weile und dann mal sehen. Vielleicht zurück zu XP.


----------



## Lauren (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute Morgen gegen 10:00h einen Euronics Händler in Hamburg aufgesucht. Vorher angerufen und gefragt ob schon welche zu bekommen sind. Der Händler war sehr nett und hat mir eine Box auf meinen Namen reserviert. Der Verkauf hat auch schon begonnen, wie er mir mitteilte.
Bin dann direkt hin. 
Der Hammer war als er mich dann fragte, wie viele ich denn kaufen möchte!? Habe mir 4 Boxen mit separaten Kassenbons geben lassen. Sorry aber da konnte ich nicht widerstehen...wirklich nicht. Der gute Mann hätte mir auch 10 Boxen in die Hand gedrückt. Werde jetzt ein Windows 7 behalten und die 3 anderen bei Ebay reinsetzen. So bekomme ich vielleicht meine Version für lau.

Oh man, nach der ersten Verkaufswelle von vor 2 Wochen hätte ich wirklich nicht damit gerechnet. Dachte immer nur anderen passiert so etwas. Bin echt sauglücklich über diesen Tag. Einfach nur Cool!


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Juli 2009)

Wie findet ihr denn so große euronics händler? Bei mir sinds irgendwie nur kleine familienfirmen die da angezeigt werden :/


----------



## Lauren (28. Juli 2009)

Der Händler war nicht groß, eher klein sogar (keine 100m² Ladenfläche). Die Boxen hatte er aus dem Keller geholt. Du musst halt darauf achten, dass er Computerkram im Sortiment hat.


----------



## Delacroix (28. Juli 2009)

Gehen die Boxen denn weg? Ich glaube ziemliche viele verkaufen ihre wieder und so große Schnäppchen sind das dann auch wieder nicht. Sprich: verkalkuliert euch mal nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juli 2009)

Du hast die Lizenzen gekauft und sie musste tragen, was?


----------



## Lauren (28. Juli 2009)

Bei Ebay gehen die Vorverkaufsversionen für um die 80 Euronen weg. Naja, ich will ja auch kein Reibach machen. Wenn ich meine Version am Ende wieder raus habe, reicht mir das.


----------



## Delacroix (28. Juli 2009)

Passt schon. Ich bin bei so was einfach zu feige und hätte mir wohl max. zwei gekauft, falls ich drauf sitzen bleibe (ja, unwahrscheinlich ).


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Juli 2009)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Hui, ich hab einen Euronics um die Ecke, aber woher kommt der Coupon?
> 
> MfG
> Z



S cheiße das frage ich mich auch...


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (29. Juli 2009)

Also mal ganz ehrlich,warum stürzen sich hier so viele Leute wie die Geier auf Win7?? Versteh das echt nicht so ganz.Ich habe den Release Candidate mal einige Zeit lang benutzt aber ich muss sagen das mich da nichts vom Hocker gehauen hat.Ein paar Verbesserungen gegüber Vista hat es,aber die sind mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal 50€ wert.Ich habe Vista Home Premium 64 Bit with SP1 und seit dem SP2 läuft es wirklich super.Ich hoffe das der Support nicht so bald eingestellt wird,da ich wirklich noch keine allzugroßen Probleme habe mit Vista.Als Heimanwender genügt es mir noch vollkommen.

Greetz!


----------



## Delacroix (29. Juli 2009)

Win7 ist für alle "Vista ist ja so schlecht!"-Heuler die Gelegenheit von XP wegzukommen ohne sich Vista zulegen zu müssen. Dass ein Großteil von Win7 auf dem Vista-Code basiert ist dabei natürlich egal.


----------



## Gerry (29. Juli 2009)

The One And Only Triple H schrieb:


> Versteh das echt nicht so ganz.



Vielleicht einfach mal diverse (Test-)Berichte zu Win7 lesen, dann wird dir schnell klar, dass Win7 nicht nur ein kleines Update ist.


----------



## liasaia (29. Juli 2009)

..und wieder extra zum Laden gerannt und Punkt 10:00 Uhr ausverkauft. Angeblich waren nur 5 Stück vorhanden. (Womöglich breits vom Verkaufspersonal vorgemerkt.)

Diese 50 EUR-Werbemaßnahme geht - was mich angeht - nach hinten los. Ich habe jetzt echt gar keine Lust mehr, 119 EUR dafür auszugeben, obwohl ich XP durch Win 7 ersetzen möchte.
Verdammt schlechte Werbung ist diese Verarsche-Aktion.


----------



## tommydabong (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gestern 2 bekommen,  und der Laden hatte auch noch 40 Stück da.

Und das war auch noch ein relativ kleiner Laden in einer kleinen Stadt 

Naja so kanns auch gehn und ich bin ganz zufrieden....


----------



## rebel4life (29. Juli 2009)

@The One And Only Triple H:

Du hast schon Vista, das ist jedoch etwas anderes, wenn man für den 2. PC auch noch gerne eine Lizenz hätte, findest du nicht? Schlechter können sie es eigentlich nicht machen und man braucht nun mal für manche Programme Windows, bevor hier welche mit Wine, Linux usw. kommen, es gibt Programme, die man braucht, die nicht zufriedenstellend mit Wine laufen und man keine anderen Programme nutzen kann.

Es haben auch nicht alle einen Geldscheißer, der ihnen die 70€ mehr zahlt, oder würdest du das für alle, die keine Vorverkaufsversion bekommen haben tuen?


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Juli 2009)

The One And Only Triple H schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich,warum stürzen sich hier so viele Leute wie die Geier auf Win7?? Versteh das echt nicht so ganz.Ich habe den Release Candidate mal einige Zeit lang benutzt aber ich muss sagen das mich da nichts vom Hocker gehauen hat.Ein paar Verbesserungen gegüber Vista hat es,aber die sind mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal 50€ wert.Ich habe Vista Home Premium 64 Bit with SP1 und seit dem SP2 läuft es wirklich super.Ich hoffe das der Support nicht so bald eingestellt wird,da ich wirklich noch keine allzugroßen Probleme habe mit Vista.Als Heimanwender genügt es mir noch vollkommen.
> 
> Greetz!




Genau das ist jetzt ein scheiß Problem  ich spekuliere drauf das es eventuell für ein kleines Endgeld möglich ist das man von Vista auf Win 7 umsteigen kann. Denn wenn sich Win 7 schnell Etabliert dann kucken wir Vista User bald in der Röhre...


----------



## Lauren (29. Juli 2009)

Ich steige jetzt auch von XP auf Win7 um. Bei Vista war mir allerdings schon damals klar, daß das sein Geld nicht wert ist. Das habe ich einfach übersprungen. Etwas zugespitzt war Vista ja auch nur eine Beta für Win7 

Ich denke, das Win7 sehr schnell den Markt erobert. XP wird allerdings noch eine lange Zeit, vor allem in Betrieben, sein Dasein fristen und am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar Vista überleben.


----------



## hot6boy (29. Juli 2009)

@Lauren with Love

Ich werde später von Vista auf ein eventuell erscheinendes Windows 8 umsteigen,(wenn dieses mehr neuerungen bietet).Bei Windows 7 ist mir allerdings klar das es sein Geld nicht wert ist. Ich werde es einfach überspringen.Etwas zugespitzt ist Windows 7 ja auch nur ein abklatsch von Vista, der nix wirklich neues zu bieten hat. 

Ich denke da viele jetzt trotz des ausgereiftem Vista mit SP2 dennoch zu Windows 7 greifen, wird dieses auch genauso schnell wieder einen Nachfolger erhalten...schliesslich muss Microsoft auch schaun wo se bleiben ....und solange die Kunden noch nicht wissen ,,was de Wurst kostet" wird es immer schnell neuen Nachschub geben...


----------



## Zeph4r (30. Juli 2009)

liasaia schrieb:


> ..und wieder extra zum Laden gerannt und Punkt 10:00 Uhr ausverkauft. Angeblich waren nur 5 Stück vorhanden. (Womöglich breits vom Verkaufspersonal vorgemerkt.)
> 
> Diese 50 EUR-Werbemaßnahme geht - was mich angeht - nach hinten los. Ich habe jetzt echt gar keine Lust mehr, 119 EUR dafür auszugeben, obwohl ich XP durch Win 7 ersetzen möchte.
> Verdammt schlechte Werbung ist diese Verarsche-Aktion.


Ja habe gestern auch noch ein versuch gestartet eine Lizenz zu bekommen natürlich wieder nichts....ich habe aber dabei bemerkt schon 2 Vista Lizenzen
und sehe es nicht ein mir noch eine dritte Lizenz für 119 Euro zuzulegen.
Für 50 € hätte ich mir schon eine Gekauft.........wenn ich hier so höre was da so abgegangen ist, das manche sich drei Lizenzen gekauft haben .....
um damit Profit zu machen .....denn bin ich mal so etwas angefressen


----------



## gamain (30. Juli 2009)

Zeph4r schrieb:


> .......wenn ich hier so höre was da so abgegangen ist, das manche sich drei Lizenzen gekauft haben .....
> um damit Profit zu machen .....denn bin ich mal so etwas angefressen



nicht nur du
und wenn man mal in die ebucht guckt, kriegt man glatt des kotzen

werde mir Win7 auf jeden fall holen
ob ich denn 50 oder 120 takken für meine home premium lizenz zahle
kann mir schlussendlich egal sein
der RC gefällt mir sehr gut und für software die ich tag täglich benutze,bin ich auch bereit soviel geld zu lassen


----------



## Gerry (30. Juli 2009)

hot6boy schrieb:


> Ich werde später von Vista auf ein eventuell erscheinendes Windows 8 umsteigen,(wenn dieses mehr neuerungen bietet).Bei Windows 7 ist mir allerdings klar das es sein Geld nicht wert ist. Ich werde es einfach überspringen.Etwas zugespitzt ist Windows 7 ja auch nur ein abklatsch von Vista, der nix wirklich neues zu bieten hat.



Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung, was für ein großer Schritt von Vista auf Win7 vollzogen wird. Allein der Performancegewinn ist enorm.


----------



## hot6boy (30. Juli 2009)

@gerry achso..performance gewinn ? dann gib doch mal bitte nen link wo die vollversion getestet wurde und ein klarer performance gewinn bestätigt wird.

ich habe bis jetz nur diesen BetaTest hier gefunden und da wird kein performance gewinn in Games gegenüber Vista SP1 bestätigt... 

Grafikkarten-Benchmark: Windows 7 gegen Windows Vista - Wer spielt schneller? - Windows 7, Windows Vista, Benchmark, Grafikkarten Treiber


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2009)

Wer redet von Performance-Gewinn in Spielen?
Allein der Start von 7 ist schon doppelt so schnell als der von Vista, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (30. Juli 2009)

da hast du recht . und auch die handhabung ist frauen freundlich gemacht. 

@hot6boy ich wette das es zischen der beta version und der käuflich zu erwerbenden keinen großen unerschied gibt .


----------



## hot6boy (30. Juli 2009)

@ghost...performance in games gehört dazu....wo brauchst du se denn? kannste zu langsam zwischen den internetseiten hin und her zappen? ruckeln deine videos..kommt dein Rechner nicht aus dem knick?  wie wärs mal mit anständiger Hardware. alleine ein anderes Betriebsystem als VistaSP2 wir da keine Bäume aussreissen...   die andere Taskleiste und Bootzeit sind mir keine 50 euro wert.
würde windows 7 exklusiv Direkt x11 unterstützen wäre ich dabei...


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du dich etwas mehr mit dem Thema Windows 7 befassen.
Das ist weitaus mehr als nen Windows Vista mit neuer Taskleiste und neuem Hintergrundbild...
Vista ist und bleibt schnarch lahm, da kann auch das SP2 nichts mehr retten.

btw:
Ich brauch nicht mehr Performance in Games weil ich genug habe.. 
Vielleicht solltest du etwas mehr nachdenken bevor du auf den Antworten-Button drückst.


----------



## hot6boy (30. Juli 2009)

mit 3400 Beiträgen innerhalb kurzer Zeit drückst du demnach viel zu oft den Antwort Button....


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2009)

Wie oft ich auf den Antwort-Button drücke ist meine Sache...
Du kannst dich ja gerne beschweren über viel Poster wie mich. Leider wird dann das Forum ganz schnell, ganz leer sein.


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Juli 2009)

stimmt, mir hat Ghostadmin bisher immer gut schnell geantwortet, weiss nicht wo dein Problem liegt.


----------



## Lauren (30. Juli 2009)

Ein Vista-Fanboy, hehe 



hot6boy schrieb:


> ...dann gib doch mal bitte nen link wo die vollversion getestet wurde und ein klarer performance gewinn bestätigt wird...



Von welchen tests redest du eigentlich? Die auf Windows 7 zugeschnittenen Programme sind doch noch gar nicht geschrieben? Bessere Resultate lassen sich doch erst mit neuen Programm- und Bibliotheks-Versionen erreichen. Allerdings. Die Benches die ich kenne, schleifen alle noch den rudimentären Vista-XP Code mit sich rum. Dennoch ist Windows 7 schon jetzt gleichauf. Häufig sogar effizienter.

Noch mehr Innovationen? Links kannste haben...
windowsteamblog.com
PCGH
www.tomshardware.com



hot6boy schrieb:


> ...würde windows 7 exklusiv Direkt x11 unterstützen wäre ich dabei...



www.techradar.com
Dann fang schon mal an zu sparen. Den Vorverkauf haste ja jetzt verpasst... 

with love
Lauren


----------



## hot6boy (30. Juli 2009)

link 1   Die hohe Rechenleistung aktueller GrafikKarten, gerade bei parallelen Anwendungen, soll dann direkt im Betriebssystem nutzbar sein? ich bin froh das meine karte da im ruhemodus läuft...mehr rechenleistung benötige ich jedenfalls dank des quadcore nicht....

link 2   was ne ssd festplatte? hab ich nicht kenn auch niemanden der sowas hat (noch nicht)

link 3   steht dort irgendwo das direkt x 11 exklusiv nur auf windows 7 läuft und nicht auf vista?


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2009)

Du kennst keine SSD? Nicht nein? Komisch das es die schon seit nem Jahr oder so gibt


----------



## hot6boy (31. Juli 2009)

lies mal bevor de den antwort Button drückst....da steht das ich keine habe und aus meinem bekanntenkreis auch keiner....(noch nicht)


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2009)

Da steht auch "was ne ssd festplatte?" also heißt das für mich du weißt nicht was das ist...


----------



## hot6boy (31. Juli 2009)

falsch gedacht...


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2009)

Dann solltest du dich besser ausdrücken.


----------



## hot6boy (31. Juli 2009)

Lauren schrieb:


> Ich steige jetzt auch von XP auf Win7 um. Bei Vista war mir allerdings schon damals klar, daß das sein Geld nicht wert ist. Das habe ich einfach übersprungen. Etwas zugespitzt war Vista ja auch nur eine Beta für Win7
> 
> Ich denke, das Win7 sehr schnell den Markt erobert. XP wird allerdings noch eine lange Zeit, vor allem in Betrieben, sein Dasein fristen und am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar Vista überleben.



@Lauren with Love(fals du Lauren conrad bist)... lol
ich muss etwas beichten...
ich bin gar kein vista fanboy...ich habe deinen Post hier einfach mal zum spass umgedreht  mit der hoffnung auf ein paar aussagen was win 7 nun besser macht...  wenn mein system mal nicht ganz glatt läuft werde ich es auch mal drauf schmeissen...

http://images.google.de/images?clie...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1


----------



## eVoX (31. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich besser ausdrücken.



Ja kannst du etwa keine Gedanken lesen, ohje ohje.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2009)

Ne sorry, Glaskugel ist @ RMA


----------



## darkfabel (31. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gute nachrichten für euch " die noch kein windows 7 vorbestellen konnten"

LEst das 

Windows 7 wieder für 50 Euro - bei Euronics - onlinekosten.de


----------



## eVoX (31. Juli 2009)

Das ist schon längst bekannt und die Aktion schon vorbei, einige haben es auch ohne den Coupon bekommen.


----------



## hot6boy (31. Juli 2009)

@ evox   wie  soll den die aktion vorbei sein wenn man den coupon erst am 22.oktober zum verkaufstart von win 7 einlösen kann... lol


----------



## eVoX (31. Juli 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..., also bitte, nochmal *genau* durchlesen.


----------



## hot6boy (31. Juli 2009)

hier ein auszug...der sagt doch alles  

Um in den Genuss des Sonderpreises zu kommen, muss der Kunde aber den passenden Coupon aus dem Euronics-Werbeprospekt vom Mittwoch, 29. Juli, ausschneiden und mitbringen. Zum Verkaufsstart am 22. Oktober kann der Kaufbeleg gegen das Betriebssystem getauscht werden.

also habe ich hier den coupon vom mittwoch den 29.aus der zeitung und gebe ihn dann ab...


----------



## eVoX (31. Juli 2009)

Du scheints wohl normale Sätze nicht zu verstehen.
Extra für dich, da steht, dass du es am 22. Oktober gegen den Kaufbeleg eintauschen kannst, hast du schon den Beleg und nein, ich mein nicht den Coupon?!

Dieses Win 7 wurde schon verteilt und ist bereits ausverkauft, wie hier im Thread schon einige User berichtet haben.

Wenn du es immer noch nicht vertanden hast, dann tuts mir leid.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (31. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Du scheinst wohl normale Sätze nicht zu verstehen.
> Extra für dich, da steht, dass du es am 22. Oktober gegen den Kaufbeleg eintauschen kannst, hast du schon den Beleg und nein, ich mein nicht den Coupon?!
> 
> Dieses Win 7 wurde schon verteilt und ist bereits ausverkauft, wie hier im Thread schon einige User berichtet haben.
> ...




Das nenne ich PP(Persönliches Pech) für ihn
Ich lach mich tot!


----------



## hot6boy (31. Juli 2009)

echt...hast recht...man kann ja aber auch denken das mit dem Beleg der coupon gemeint ist...wenn man den text schnell überfliegt... 
jetzt schon kaufen und in ein paar monaten die Ware...so ein Müll....


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Juli 2009)

@Lauren


2 Link.

Was Nvidia verspricht und was dann wirklich bei Rauskommt  das werden wir noch sehen. Mann hat auch viel in Sachen Microruckler versprochen....


3 Link.

Die meisten User werden in den nächsten Jahren bei Desktop Pc sowieso auf normale Magnet Festplatten bleiben.

4 Link.

Dx11 wird auf jeden fall auch für Vista kommen.


----------



## Lauren (1. August 2009)

@Brzeczek

2. SLI hat mich noch nie interessiert. Für die Kohle hole ich mir dann doch lieber eine anständige Karte. Ist auch sehr allgemein gehalten deine Aussage, da die Ruckler auch bei ATI vorkommen...

3. Mir egal. Dann gehöre ich wohl nicht zu den meisten Usern, denn ich habe schon seit Januar 2009 SSD. SSD wird sich schneller durchsetzen, als du glaubst da wesentlich längere Laufeigenschaften(keine Mechanik), leiser und schneller. Aber bleib ma' ruhig bei deiner Magnetplatte. 

4. Das ist dann doch sicher schön für dich!


----------



## ole88 (1. August 2009)

könnte mir einer der Studenten erklären wie das mit dem kaufen oder runterladen von win7 funzt? wo bekommt man das her?


----------



## rebel4life (1. August 2009)

Ich warte ab, bis die SSDs für 2,5" oder für expressCard54 schnell und günstig sind, dann rüst ich mein Laptop in der Hinsicht auf.  HDAPS kann ich dann getrost deaktivieren.


----------



## Gerry (1. August 2009)

hot6boy schrieb:


> echt...hast recht...man kann ja aber auch denken das mit dem Beleg der coupon gemeint ist...wenn man den text schnell überfliegt...
> jetzt schon kaufen und in ein paar monaten die Ware...so ein Müll....



Du postest hier Müll am laufenden Band. Einfach unglaublich! 

Lesen - verstehen - posten:
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software...1/windows_7_rtm_build_7600_im_test/index.html

"
Windows 7 RTM (Build 7600) präsentiert sich damit dem Anwender wie ein auf Hochglanz getrimmtes neues Windows, bei dem jede neue Funktionalität extrem gut durchdacht und ebenso perfekt integriert wurde. Auf Experimente oder gar halbfertige Funktionen haben sich die Microsoft-Entwickler gar nicht erst eingelassen.

 Gab Windows Vista noch viel Angriffsfläche für Kritik, so sieht dies bei Windows 7 schon ganz anders aus. 
"


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> könnte mir einer der Studenten erklären wie das mit dem kaufen oder runterladen von win7 funzt? wo bekommt man das her?



Naja, wenn du Glück hast, was ich bezweifle, kannst du dir noch eine VV-Version besorgen für ca. 50,-, bei Händler wie MM,Saturn usw.

Man konnte aber auch bei Online-Händler bestellen, da ist aber alles Ausverkauft, habe meine 2 Win 7 noch beim mir im Dorf bei Expert bekommen.

Oder du wartest bis zum 22.Okt. wo du es für ca.119,- kaufen kannst


----------



## Slipknot79 (3. August 2009)

huch IT-Versandhändler Avitos kann nicht mehr ausliefern - Golem.de


----------



## hot6boy (3. August 2009)

@slipknot und? was ist da jetzt? hat das irgendwelche auswirkungen für uns das wir keine ware mehr kriegen oder was.....?


----------



## eVoX (3. August 2009)

Und es geht auch ums Geld, die bereits bezahlt haben bekommen vielleicht nichts oder nur ein Teil davon.


----------



## Brzeczek (3. August 2009)

lol die Kohle ist weg


----------



## Lauren (4. August 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> lol die Kohle ist weg




...und wieder so ein Kleingeist, dem die Tragweite dieser Angelegenheit hier einfach nicht bewußt ist. Mal abgesehen von 'lol die Kohle ist weg', worüber wohl nur du lachen kannst, hängen da auch Existenzen dran. Denk mal darüber nach, bevor du hier 'ne Meinung kundtust...


----------



## ShrinkField (4. August 2009)

Lauren schrieb:


> ...und wieder so ein Kleingeist, dem die Tragweite dieser Angelegenheit hier einfach nicht bewußt ist. Mal abgesehen von 'lol die Kohle ist weg', worüber wohl nur du lachen kannst, hängen da auch Existenzen dran. Denk mal darüber nach, bevor du hier 'ne Meinung kundtust...



*Sicher *meint er das nur ironisch(das merk ich sogar)...kann übrigens auch drüber lachen weil ichs noch nicht brauche..Win7 oder den Coupon..tz tz


----------



## madace (4. August 2009)

Ist/War ja schon ein großer Vertrauensvorschuss der Kunden für die entsprechenden Läden, die Win7 3 Monate im Voraus vorbestellt haben. Ich glaube, ich würde austicken, wenn es im Oktober heißen würde, Sorry, unser Laden ist pleite, wir können das zugesagte und bereits *bezahlte *Produkt nicht ausliefern!!


----------



## rebel4life (4. August 2009)

Hier denken ja welche nur an die Lizenzen, schon mal an die Mitarbeiter gedacht? Aber naja, bei der Firma hab ich noch nie etwas bestellt, so bekannt ist die wie ich finde auch nicht, höchstens im norddeutschen Raum, aber das vermute ich einfach mal.


----------



## Trefoil80 (4. August 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> lol die Kohle ist weg



Nicht unbedingt. Würde, auch wenn's schwerfällt, die Bestellung widerrufen und hoffentlich die Kohle noch wiederbekommen, bevor Avitos selbst auch Insolvenz anmeldet.

Telefon wäre da ein guter Tip


----------



## Brzeczek (4. August 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Würde, auch wenn's schwerfällt, die Bestellung widerrufen und hoffentlich die Kohle noch wiederbekommen, bevor Avitos selbst auch Insolvenz anmeldet.
> 
> Telefon wäre da ein guter Tip




@all die betrofen sind

Tief Luft hollen und Lachen  was dänkt ihr wie ich mich abgehätzt habe um doch noch eine Versin von Win7 zu bekommen.....


Was ist bei Raus gekommen ? Ich habe ein tag verschenkt und ihr Geld. 

Jetzt habe ich mir ein Laptop gekauft wo ich für ca 25€ in Oktober auf Win7 upgraden darf  wenn ich das gewust hätte hätte ich es mir erspart....


----------



## Faltdach (11. August 2009)

So, finale OTTO-News - ein Exemplar pro Bestellung: 

...vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung von Windows 7 vom 15.07.2009.

Wir haben uns sehr gefreut, Ihnen den Artikel zu einem so günstigen Preis anbieten zu können. Sicherlich haben Sie bereits in der Presse, in Foren oder ähnlichen Medien erfahren, dass es einen großen Ansturm auf dieses Angebot gab.

Ohne Frage: Auch wir wurden von der Menge der Bestellungen praktisch überrollt. Dennoch haben wir gute Nachrichten für Sie: Alle Besteller bekommen jeweils einmal Windows 7 von OTTO. Sobald der Hersteller Ende Oktober 2009 mit der Auslieferung beginnt, erhalten auch Sie Ihr persönliches Windows 7-Exemplar zum Preis von 49,99 €.

Grüße,
Marco


----------



## harl.e.kin (11. August 2009)

jap hab selbige Mail bekommen. freu mich.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2009)

Dito,

wer hätte gedacht, dass ausgerechnet der OTTO so zuverlässig ist. Kein Amazon, Alternate oder der Microsoft Store persönlich.

Nein, der OTTO macht es. Kranke Welt...


----------



## Alan_Shore (12. August 2009)

Ja, habe auch gerade die Mail bekommen. Sehr gut.


----------



## Raeven (12. August 2009)

Faltdach schrieb:


> So, finale OTTO-News - ein Exemplar pro Bestellung:
> 
> ...vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung von Windows 7 vom 15.07.2009.
> 
> ...


 
Habe die gleiche Mail bekommen. Aber ich habe 2 x Win. 7 bestellt . Bin mal gespannt ob die jetzt nur eine ausliefern.


----------



## darkfabel (12. August 2009)

soo habe auch diese email bekommen 

Wir haben uns sehr gefreut, Ihnen den Artikel zu einem so günstigen Preis anbieten zu können. Sicherlich haben Sie bereits in der Presse, in Foren oder ähnlichen Medien erfahren, dass es einen großen Ansturm auf dieses Angebot gab.

Ohne Frage: Auch wir wurden von der Menge der Bestellungen praktisch überrollt. Dennoch haben wir gute Nachrichten für Sie: Selbstverständlich bekommen Sie Ihr Windows 7-Exemplar von OTTO.

Sobald der Hersteller Ende Oktober 2009 mit der Auslieferung beginnt, erhalten auch Sie den heiß begehrten Artikel zum Preis von 49,99 €.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. August 2009)

Jo,ich habe auch solche Emails bekommen

Einmal von Cyberport:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ********
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Und Notebooksbiller.de:


> Sehr geehrter Herr *********,​ ​ vielen Dank für Ihre Email.​ ​ Sobald wir die vorbestellten Version ab Lager zur Verfügung stellen  können, erhalten Sie auch Ihre Bestellung.​ ​ Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur  Verfügung.
> ​




Ich liebe es einfach
​


----------

